# It's a Matter of Honor - the 8/28 Rally at the Lincoln Memorial



## Foxfyre

I wonder if we can agree to set aside bitter partisanship and ideology and just celebrate our great American heritage in a "A Rally to Restore Honor"?

The purpose of the event is advertised thusly:



> Throughout history America has seen many great leaders and noteworthy citizens change her course. It is through their personal virtues and by their example that we are able to live as a free people. On August 28, come celebrate America by honoring our heroes, our heritage and our future.
> 
> Join the Special Operations Warrior Foundation, Glenn Beck, Sarah Palin and many more for this non-political event that pays tribute to Americas service personnel and other upstanding citizens who embody our nations founding principles of integrity, truth and honor.
> 
> Our freedom is possible only if we remain virtuous. Help us restore the values that founded this great nation. On August, 28th, come join us in our pledge to restore honor at the steps of the Lincoln Memorial in Washington DC.



If not, I wonder if we can discuss some of the themes that will be presented at the rally?  The liberal blogs are being pretty critical and disdainful of the gathering.

Dr. Alveda King  the niece of Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.,  explains why she's speaking at the Glenn Beck 8/28 rally in Washington this Saturday.



> Glenn Beck 8/28 rally: It's a matter of honor
> By Alveda King / August 26, 2010
> New York
> 
> n front of the Lincoln Memorial in June, a group of students caught up in a moment of spontaneous patriotism broke into song. But the US Park Police were quick to shush the members of the Young Americas Foundation, saying singing is not allowed at the memorial. The song that was stifled? The Star-Spangled Banner.
> 
> At the Martin Luther King, Jr., Center for Nonviolent Social Change in Atlanta this July, an official at the memorial to one of the greatest civil rights leaders in the world  my Uncle Martin  removed a bullhorn from the hands of Father Frank Pavone, an internationally recognized leader of the pro-life movement. We were a group more than 100 strong, in Atlanta to declare that abortion is the greatest violation of civil rights in our day. We brought a wreath to lay at Uncle Martins grave while we prayed, but due to a King Center officials barricade at the gravesite, we werent allowed. The National Park Service said that would constitute a demonstration.
> 
> So much for freedom of assembly.
> 
> *Symbols of liberty*
> Americans are hungry to reclaim the symbols of our liberty, hard won by an unlikely group of outnumbered, outgunned, underfunded patriots determined not to live in servitude to the British Empire. If we want to sing the national anthem at a memorial to the man who led this fledgling nation out of slavery, and made my people free, we should be able to send our voices soaring to the heavens.
> 
> Glenn Becks Rally to Restore Honor this Saturday will give us that chance, and thats why I feel its important for me to be there.
> 
> Before the words were out of Mr. Becks mouth announcing the Aug. 28 rally, The New York Times noted that it would be at the same place and 47 years to the day since my Uncle Martin gave his I Have a Dream Speech. When asked why he chose that date in particular, Beck said he had not realized its significance, but in thinking about it, he saw it is an auspicious day to rally for the honor of the American people. He has said, and hes right, that Martin Luther King didnt speak only for African-Americans. He spoke for all Americans, and his words still ring true. . . .
> Glenn Beck 8/28 rally: It's a matter of honor - CSMonitor.com


----------



## jillian

to celebrate it, one would have to think it isn't a load of bull. sorry honey. that isn't 'bitter partisanship', it is a reflection of the person who is doing this and the truly questionable motivation for it... not to mention the apparent dishonesty in him picking this place and this date.

i'm sorry... i'll leave now.


----------



## Avatar4321

I don't think many people will understand it. it doesnt matter how non-political it is. The people who don't like Glenn are going to find excuses to dismiss this. It's a shame though. We live in a world where integrity and honesty are desperately needed.


----------



## Conspiracist

Avatar4321 said:


> I don't think many people will understand it. it doesnt matter how non-political it is. The people who don't like Glenn are going to find excuses to dismiss this. It's a shame though. We live in a world where integrity and honesty are desperately needed.



I agree with you. Question though, do you believe Beck has integrity and honesty?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

I agree Avatar it is a shame.

I for one will be leaving for DC in a couple of hours, reservations been made, jet's fueled up just waiting on the grandkids to show up and I'm out of here!


----------



## California Girl

jillian said:


> to celebrate it, one would have to think it isn't a load of bull. sorry honey. that isn't 'bitter partisanship', it is a reflection of the person who is doing this and the truly questionable motivation for it... not to mention the apparent dishonesty in him picking this place and this date.
> 
> i'm sorry... i'll leave now.



Lots of rallies are held at the Lincoln Memorial. Why not pick it? Who died and appointed you - or anyone else - in charge of what rallies are held there? Is it that, because MLK just happened to speak there - that the 'left' (who have the utter arrogance to claim MLK) think it's 'their' spot? And as for the date - who knew? It's the 47th anniversary - not the 50th or any other landmark date. According to those who know, Beck didn't pick it deliberately - it just happened that way.... I assume you will doubt his honesty on that. Truthfully, no one other than Beck can prove that bit anyway.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Those who shoot the messenger will never hear the message.

 GLENN BECK!!


----------



## Luissa

You know what I hate about this whole thing. The people who spread the most hate, will be the ones there trying to "restore honor". Sorry, but I think this is a joke.


----------



## Avatar4321

Conspiracist said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think many people will understand it. it doesnt matter how non-political it is. The people who don't like Glenn are going to find excuses to dismiss this. It's a shame though. We live in a world where integrity and honesty are desperately needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you. Question though, do you believe Beck has integrity and honesty?
Click to expand...


Much more than many people, yes. Is he perfect? no. But that's a human issue.


----------



## Modbert

California Girl said:


> And as for the date - who knew? It's the 47th anniversary - not the 50th or any other landmark date.* According to those who know, Beck didn't pick it deliberately - it just happened that way..*.. I assume you will doubt his honesty on that. Truthfully, no one other than Beck can prove that bit anyway.



 If you believe that, I got a bridge in Brooklyn to sell you. It just so happens as well he's having King's niece on his show leading up to this event too.


----------



## Avatar4321

Luissa said:


> You know what I hate about this whole thing. The people who spread the most hate, will be the ones there trying to "restore honor". Sorry, but I think this is a joke.



I highly doubt Rdean or Zona will be there.


----------



## Wry Catcher

IMO there are only two sets of people who support Beck's rally: The truly stupid and racists. Not much can be done about the truly stupid, but for racists the best practice is to call them out. Of course for truly stupid racists (for the two sets do intersect, somewhere in Texas I suspect) no solution exists - simply hope and pray no one in your family marry's one of them.


----------



## Avatar4321

Modbert said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And as for the date - who knew? It's the 47th anniversary - not the 50th or any other landmark date.* According to those who know, Beck didn't pick it deliberately - it just happened that way..*.. I assume you will doubt his honesty on that. Truthfully, no one other than Beck can prove that bit anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe that, I got a bridge in Brooklyn to sell you. It just so happens as well he's having King's niece on his show leading up to this event too.
Click to expand...


He's had her on his show many times. Why on earth would he exclude her from the rally? Especially once he found out about the connection of the day?


----------



## Avatar4321

Wry Catcher said:


> IMO there are only two sets of people who support Beck's rally: The truly stupid and racists. Not much can be done about the truly stupid, but for racists the best practice is to call them out. Of course for truly stupid racists (for the two sets do intersect, somewhere in Texas I suspect) no solution exists - simply hope and pray no one in your family marry's one of them.



Cause only stupid racists believe that character matters and you should judge people by that rather than the content of their skin, right?


----------



## California Girl

Luissa said:


> You know what I hate about this whole thing. The people who spread the most hate, will be the ones there trying to "restore honor". Sorry, but I think this is a joke.



Sorry, mo chara, but that is bull shit. However, I have absolutely no doubt that the MSM will certainly spin it that way.


----------



## Foxfyre

Interesting that you apparently think Dr. Alveda King to be a racist Wry.  Would you care to elaborate on how you came to that conclusion?

I don't know why the Left feel such hatred for Glenn Beck.  I've spent some time listening to him and hearing what he is teaching, and he is probably the most non partisan commentator out there and he is no ideologue.  The GOP fares no better under his scrutiny than do the Democrats.  I can't pinpoint anything he is saying that should generate hatred from any American except perhaps those who hate America.  So some explanation would be helpful there.

I invite everybody to hear Glenn's commentary on the gathering and why this should offend anybody?   (I wish he had acknowledged, in addition to Sunday being the Sabbath for most Christians that Saturday is in fact the Sabbath for Jews and some Christians, but he was speaking extemporaneously and just wasn't thinking that way at the time.)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cO0Z0DdqpE0]YouTube - Glenn Beck under attack about 8/28 Restoring Honor Rally[/ame]


----------



## Conspiracist

Wry Catcher said:


> IMO there are only two sets of people who support Beck's rally: The truly stupid and racists. Not much can be done about the truly stupid, but for racists the best practice is to call them out. Of course for truly stupid racists (for the two sets do intersect, somewhere in Texas I suspect) no solution exists - simply hope and pray no one in your family marry's one of them.



No broad brush here!


----------



## Modbert

Avatar4321 said:


> He's had her on his show many times. Why on earth would he exclude her from the rally?* Especially once he found out about the connection of the day?*



 You're nothing but a gullible sheep if you honestly believe he didn't know or somebody didn't tell him before setting this date.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Avatar4321 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO there are only two sets of people who support Beck's rally: The truly stupid and racists. Not much can be done about the truly stupid, but for racists the best practice is to call them out. Of course for truly stupid racists (for the two sets do intersect, somewhere in Texas I suspect) no solution exists - simply hope and pray no one in your family marry's one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause only stupid racists believe that character matters and you should judge people by that rather than the content of their skin, right?
Click to expand...


Huh?  "content of their skin"?  

(rarely do I use emoticons, this is a rare instance when one says it all)


----------



## Avatar4321

Modbert said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's had her on his show many times. Why on earth would he exclude her from the rally?* Especially once he found out about the connection of the day?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're nothing but a gullible sheep if you honestly believe he didn't know or somebody didn't tell him before setting this date.
Click to expand...


And how did you deduce this brilliant conclusion? You don't like Beck, therefore he must be lying about it.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wry Catcher said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO there are only two sets of people who support Beck's rally: The truly stupid and racists. Not much can be done about the truly stupid, but for racists the best practice is to call them out. Of course for truly stupid racists (for the two sets do intersect, somewhere in Texas I suspect) no solution exists - simply hope and pray no one in your family marry's one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause only stupid racists believe that character matters and you should judge people by that rather than the content of their skin, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?  "content of their skin"?
> 
> (rarely do I use emoticons, this is a rare instance when one says it all)
Click to expand...


Got ya. Cant argue the point so resort to insults. How typical of you Wry.

This is precisely why you will never understand the need to restore honor.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Foxfyre said:


> Interesting that you apparently think Dr. Alveda King to be a racist Wry.  Would you care to elaborate on how you came to that conclusion?
> 
> I don't know why the Left feel such hatred for Glenn Beck.  I've spent some time listening to him and hearing what he is teaching, and he is probably the most non partisan commentator out there and he is no ideologue.  The GOP fares no better under his scrutiny than do the Democrats.  I can't pinpoint anything he is saying that should generate hatred from any American except perhaps those who hate America.  So some explanation would be helpful there.
> 
> I invite everybody to hear Glenn's commentary on the gathering and why this should offend anybody?   (I wish he had acknowledged, in addition to Sunday being the Sabbath for most Christians that Saturday is in fact the Sabbath for Jews and some Christians, but he was speaking extemporaneously and just wasn't thinking that way at the time.)
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck under attack about 8/28 Restoring Honor Rally



Beck is little more than an opportunist, little different than Palin or Gingrich.  Divisive populism seems to attract racists - many of whom are stupid if their posts are an indication of intelligence.
As for your quote from Dr. Alveda King, suffice it to say, " the presence of an exception establishes that a general rule exists.".


----------



## Luissa

I love people who are using her support to try and prove this rally is legit, especially when his son is speaking out against it, and Beck.


----------



## Foxfyre

Wry Catcher said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that you apparently think Dr. Alveda King to be a racist Wry.  Would you care to elaborate on how you came to that conclusion?
> 
> I don't know why the Left feel such hatred for Glenn Beck.  I've spent some time listening to him and hearing what he is teaching, and he is probably the most non partisan commentator out there and he is no ideologue.  The GOP fares no better under his scrutiny than do the Democrats.  I can't pinpoint anything he is saying that should generate hatred from any American except perhaps those who hate America.  So some explanation would be helpful there.
> 
> I invite everybody to hear Glenn's commentary on the gathering and why this should offend anybody?   (I wish he had acknowledged, in addition to Sunday being the Sabbath for most Christians that Saturday is in fact the Sabbath for Jews and some Christians, but he was speaking extemporaneously and just wasn't thinking that way at the time.)
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck under attack about 8/28 Restoring Honor Rally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beck is little more than an opportunist, little different than Palin or Gingrich.  Divisive populism seems to attract racists - many of whom are stupid if their posts are an indication of intelligence.
> As for your quote from Dr. Alveda King, suffice it to say, " the presence of an exception establishes that a general rule exists.".
Click to expand...


I don't know what his motives are.  You don't know what his motives are.   All we have to judge him on are what he says.

So did you listen to him on the video posted here?   What is he saying there that you can criticize?

What has he specifically said that is so offensive to those on the Left?

And in what way does he, who criticizes Republicans and Democrats equally, employ divisive populism?  Please be specific about that.

And again, please tell us how Dr. Alveda King is a racist.


----------



## Avatar4321

Luissa said:


> I love people who are using her support to try and prove this rally is legit, especially when his son is speaking out against it, and Beck.



I love it how you are attacking him to pretend as though the rally isn't legit.


----------



## Luissa

Avatar4321 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love people who are using her support to try and prove this rally is legit, especially when his son is speaking out against it, and Beck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it how you are attacking him to pretend as though the rally isn't legit.
Click to expand...


Well I don't think it is. To me someone like Beck does not represent honor or civil rights. People who make comments about other people's mothers are not honorable. Why would I like someone, who if given the chance would wrongly call me a socialist or communist? Beck is a hack.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Avatar4321 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cause only stupid racists believe that character matters and you should judge people by that rather than the content of their skin, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?  "content of their skin"?
> 
> (rarely do I use emoticons, this is a rare instance when one says it all)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got ya. Cant argue the point so resort to insults. How typical of you Wry.
> 
> This is precisely why you will never understand the need to restore honor.
Click to expand...


No, I simply pointed the 'sentence' you posted was ... well, a somewhat confused juxtapositon of the words of Dr. MLK - maybe it was intentional and clever, or maybe it was   I vote   If you actually had a question, ask it again in standard English.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Foxfyre said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that you apparently think Dr. Alveda King to be a racist Wry.  Would you care to elaborate on how you came to that conclusion?
> 
> I don't know why the Left feel such hatred for Glenn Beck.  I've spent some time listening to him and hearing what he is teaching, and he is probably the most non partisan commentator out there and he is no ideologue.  The GOP fares no better under his scrutiny than do the Democrats.  I can't pinpoint anything he is saying that should generate hatred from any American except perhaps those who hate America.  So some explanation would be helpful there.
> 
> I invite everybody to hear Glenn's commentary on the gathering and why this should offend anybody?   (I wish he had acknowledged, in addition to Sunday being the Sabbath for most Christians that Saturday is in fact the Sabbath for Jews and some Christians, but he was speaking extemporaneously and just wasn't thinking that way at the time.)
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck under attack about 8/28 Restoring Honor Rally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beck is little more than an opportunist, little different than Palin or Gingrich.  Divisive populism seems to attract racists - many of whom are stupid if their posts are an indication of intelligence.
> As for your quote from Dr. Alveda King, suffice it to say, " the presence of an exception establishes that a general rule exists.".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what his motives are.  You don't know what his motives are.   All we have to judge him on are what he says.
> 
> So did you listen to him on the video posted here?   What is he saying there that you can criticize?
> 
> What has he specifically said that is so offensive to those on the Left?
> 
> And in what way does he, who criticizes Republicans and Democrats equally, employ divisive populism?  Please be specific about that.
> 
> And again, please tell us how Dr. Alveda King is a racist.
Click to expand...


Don't be thick; you've proven you smarter than the average RWer.  Do you not understand the presence of an exception establishes that a general rule exists?
If you object to the superlative, simply accept my remarks as a bit (a tiny bit) of hyperbole and substitute (most, many, some) for all.


----------



## Foxfyre

Luissa said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love people who are using her support to try and prove this rally is legit, especially when his son is speaking out against it, and Beck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it how you are attacking him to pretend as though the rally isn't legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I don't think it is. To me someone like Beck does not represent honor or civil rights. People who make comments about other people's mothers are not honorable. Why would I like someone, who if given the chance would wrongly call me a socialist or communist? Beck is a hack.
Click to expand...


Why?'

What has Beck said that is dishonorable?  Please be specific and keep it in context.

What has Beck said that is offensive to civil rights?  Please be specific and keep it in context.

What has he said about anybody's mother?  Please show specific evidence and keep it in context.

What has he said that would identify you as a socialist or communist?  Please show specific evidence and keep it in context.

The fact is that the most hateful rhetoric you can find on the internet is in leftwing blogs and commentaries that use this kind of slur to attack Beck and, by association, the rally itself.  But nobody seems to be able to come up with anything specific to justify the hate.   To me that is destructive, dishonest, hateful, and should not be acceptable to fair minded Americans.   Be specific or don't repeat the garbage.

DISCLAIMER:   I have every bit as much contempt for Rightwing blogs that deal in dishonest sound bites, talking points, and made up garbage they can't back up with anything in order to attack or smear people.


----------



## JWBooth

A rally to restore honor, with the primary speakers being politicians.  As if.

Guy Fawkes had it right, figuratively - not literally.  Want a restoring honor movement? Start right there.


----------



## Foxfyre

Wry Catcher said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck is little more than an opportunist, little different than Palin or Gingrich.  Divisive populism seems to attract racists - many of whom are stupid if their posts are an indication of intelligence.
> As for your quote from Dr. Alveda King, suffice it to say, " the presence of an exception establishes that a general rule exists.".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what his motives are.  You don't know what his motives are.   All we have to judge him on are what he says.
> 
> So did you listen to him on the video posted here?   What is he saying there that you can criticize?
> 
> What has he specifically said that is so offensive to those on the Left?
> 
> And in what way does he, who criticizes Republicans and Democrats equally, employ divisive populism?  Please be specific about that.
> 
> And again, please tell us how Dr. Alveda King is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't be thick; you've proven you smarter than the average RWer.  Do you not understand the presence of an exception establishes that a general rule exists?
> If you object to the superlative, simply accept my remarks as a bit (a tiny bit) of hyperbole and substitute (most, many, some) for all.
Click to expand...


Hyperbole that is based on reality is fine.  I use it all the time (and take a lot of grief because I do.)  But hyperbole that is based on unsupportable prejudice or indefensible assumptions is not fine.  And it should not be acceptable to any intelligent person.

So again, I am asking those who dislike, distrust, disrespect, and/or hate Glenn Beck to give me something to work with here.   Why is he sufficient to discredit a rally intended to restore America's honor?  What do you think will happen at this rally that justifies the truly hateful rhetoric being said about it?


----------



## geauxtohell

> It's a matter of honor...



And a formally drug/alcohol addicted, emotionally unstable, partisan-hack, demagogue shall lead them.


----------



## Foxfyre

geauxtohell said:


> It's a matter of honor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a formally drug/alcohol addicted, emotionally unstable, partisan-hack, demagogue shall lead them.
Click to expand...


Thank you for your unbiased and thoughtful psychological evaluation.  Glenn Beck readily admits he is a recovering alcoholic.  In your opinion, does that disqualify him from being a spokesperson for restoring honor to America?   (If so, I hope you flunk out of medical school very quickly because you would not deserve to have M.D. beside your name.)

Emotionally unstable?   I haven't seen it.  Please give me a specific verifiable example of what would qualify as his emotional instability.

Partisan-hack?   Partisan for whom?   He is every bit as critical, if not more so, of the Republicans than he is of the Democrats.   What basis do you use to accuse him of partisan hackery?

Demagogue?   You'll have to give specific verifiable examples in context to back this one up.  I once thought the same until I made the effort to actually hear what he is teaching.  And I don't find any demagoguery there.

ATTENTION:   I have asked a number of our liberal friends here to back up their condemnation of Glenn Beck so that I don't have to assume that they are engaging in ideological prejudice and parroting unsupportable assumptions.

I continue to ask why the 8/28 rally should be discredited and condemned by those on the Left.  So far not a soul who disdains it has been able to come up with a single specific for why it is not a good thing.


----------



## bodecea

I wonder if those going to this event will FINALLY be proud of America.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Foxfyre said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what his motives are.  You don't know what his motives are.   All we have to judge him on are what he says.
> 
> So did you listen to him on the video posted here?   What is he saying there that you can criticize?
> 
> What has he specifically said that is so offensive to those on the Left?
> 
> And in what way does he, who criticizes Republicans and Democrats equally, employ divisive populism?  Please be specific about that.
> 
> And again, please tell us how Dr. Alveda King is a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be thick; you've proven you smarter than the average RWer.  Do you not understand the presence of an exception establishes that a general rule exists?
> If you object to the superlative, simply accept my remarks as a bit (a tiny bit) of hyperbole and substitute (most, many, some) for all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hyperbole that is based on reality is fine.  I use it all the time (and take a lot of grief because I do.)  But hyperbole that is based on unsupportable prejudice or indefensible assumptions is not fine.  And it should not be acceptable to any intelligent person.
> 
> So again, I am asking those who dislike, distrust, disrespect, and/or hate Glenn Beck to give me something to work with here.   Why is he sufficient to discredit a rally intended to restore America's honor?  What do you think will happen at this rally that justifies the truly hateful rhetoric being said about it?
Click to expand...


I DISLIKE ALL (there goes that superlative again) opportunists whose actions have consequences which are likely to cause harm.  I dislike people, generally, who use populists rhetoric for personal gain when the consequences of divisive rhetoric are likely to cause harm to others.
Yep, that makes me a bleeding heart liberal in the (small) minds of the contemporary conservative.  Yet, my values were formed by the teaching of Catholic Nuns who used the words of Jesus (of course all of this occured before I realized the Catholic relgion, as are ALL [there he goes again] religions, are little more than self-serving quasi-political organizations.
I don't hate Beck, I simply believe he's a piece of shit.  Shit defined as something I don't want in the punch bowl at a party I attend.


----------



## Dr.House

geauxtohell said:


> It's a matter of honor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a formally drug/alcohol addicted, emotionally unstable, partisan-hack, demagogue shall lead them.
Click to expand...


There's a bit of spittle coming out your mouth...

Try to calm down...  Deep breaths...

Want a pill to help?


----------



## bodecea

Luissa said:


> I love people who are using her support to try and prove this rally is legit, especially when his son is speaking out against it, and Beck.



"My King relative trumps your King relative."

Pretty sad.


----------



## Foxfyre

Wry Catcher said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be thick; you've proven you smarter than the average RWer.  Do you not understand the presence of an exception establishes that a general rule exists?
> If you object to the superlative, simply accept my remarks as a bit (a tiny bit) of hyperbole and substitute (most, many, some) for all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperbole that is based on reality is fine.  I use it all the time (and take a lot of grief because I do.)  But hyperbole that is based on unsupportable prejudice or indefensible assumptions is not fine.  And it should not be acceptable to any intelligent person.
> 
> So again, I am asking those who dislike, distrust, disrespect, and/or hate Glenn Beck to give me something to work with here.   Why is he sufficient to discredit a rally intended to restore America's honor?  What do you think will happen at this rally that justifies the truly hateful rhetoric being said about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I DISLIKE ALL (there goes that superlative again) opportunists whose actions have consequences which are likely to cause harm.  I dislike people, generally, who use populists rhetoric for personal gain when the consequences of divisive rhetoric are likely to cause harm to others.
> Yep, that makes me a bleeding heart liberal in the (small) minds of the contemporary conservative.  Yet, my values were formed by the teaching of Catholic Nuns who used the words of Jesus (of course all of this occured before I realized the Catholic relgion, as are ALL [there he goes again] religions, are little more than self-serving quasi-political organizations.
> I don't hate Beck, I simply believe he's a piece of shit.  Shit defined as something I don't want in the punch bowl at a party I attend.
Click to expand...


Would you attend the party if Beck wasn't there?   You know, racists hate/belittle/diminish/marginalize/patronize people of other races because they are a different race.  Racists can't tell you why they see another race as inferior or evil or unacceptable.  They just feel it in their bones.

That's pretty much what I'm getting from you guys on the Left re Beck.  You just 'feel it in your bones' that he is unacceptable and that all the hateful things said about him are true.  And yet when pushed to do so, you can't come up with anything to justify your opinion that "he's a piece of shit."

Doesn't that cause you to stop and think at all?   WHY you think that about him?   When you have absolutely nothing to base it on other than others tell you that's the way you're supposed to think about him?


----------



## Avatar4321

geauxtohell said:


> It's a matter of honor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a formally drug/alcohol addicted, emotionally unstable, partisan-hack, demagogue shall lead them.
Click to expand...


And who better than someone who has lost everything and had to regain it to know?


----------



## Avatar4321

bodecea said:


> I wonder if those going to this event will FINALLY be proud of America.



Sorry, we arent the First Lady. We've always been proud of America. We just don't want the cancer of corruption to destroy it.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wry Catcher said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be thick; you've proven you smarter than the average RWer.  Do you not understand the presence of an exception establishes that a general rule exists?
> If you object to the superlative, simply accept my remarks as a bit (a tiny bit) of hyperbole and substitute (most, many, some) for all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperbole that is based on reality is fine.  I use it all the time (and take a lot of grief because I do.)  But hyperbole that is based on unsupportable prejudice or indefensible assumptions is not fine.  And it should not be acceptable to any intelligent person.
> 
> So again, I am asking those who dislike, distrust, disrespect, and/or hate Glenn Beck to give me something to work with here.   Why is he sufficient to discredit a rally intended to restore America's honor?  What do you think will happen at this rally that justifies the truly hateful rhetoric being said about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I DISLIKE ALL (there goes that superlative again) opportunists whose actions have consequences which are likely to cause harm.  I dislike people, generally, who use populists rhetoric for personal gain when the consequences of divisive rhetoric are likely to cause harm to others.
> Yep, that makes me a bleeding heart liberal in the (small) minds of the contemporary conservative.  Yet, my values were formed by the teaching of Catholic Nuns who used the words of Jesus (of course all of this occured before I realized the Catholic relgion, as are ALL [there he goes again] religions, are little more than self-serving quasi-political organizations.
> I don't hate Beck, I simply believe he's a piece of shit.  Shit defined as something I don't want in the punch bowl at a party I attend.
Click to expand...


Not healthy to hate yourself.


----------



## Avatar4321

bodecea said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love people who are using her support to try and prove this rally is legit, especially when his son is speaking out against it, and Beck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "My King relative trumps your King relative."
> 
> Pretty sad.
Click to expand...


Yeah, it actually is pretty sad that you guys are doing that.


----------



## bodecea

Avatar4321 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love people who are using her support to try and prove this rally is legit, especially when his son is speaking out against it, and Beck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "My King relative trumps your King relative."
> 
> Pretty sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it actually is pretty sad that you guys are doing that.
Click to expand...


"You guys"?    I'm doing that?    Where did I do that?


----------



## Foxfyre

Avatar4321 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if those going to this event will FINALLY be proud of America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, we arent the First Lady. We've always been proud of America. We just don't want the cancer of corruption to destroy it.
Click to expand...


It was interesting in a recent Rasumussen poll (posted on the Top Priorities thread yesterday) that the economy and jobs remains the #1 priority for most Americans this week.  The #2 priority was corruption in government.

Given those results, I would think the 8/28 rally is quite timely and will attract a great deal of attention.


----------



## Luissa

Avatar4321 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love people who are using her support to try and prove this rally is legit, especially when his son is speaking out against it, and Beck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "My King relative trumps your King relative."
> 
> Pretty sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it actually is pretty sad that you guys are doing that.
Click to expand...


Who posted the first article about an MLK relative? I believe it was a conservative. MLK's son has been speaking out against the rally for probably a week.


----------



## Avatar4321

Foxfyre said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperbole that is based on reality is fine.  I use it all the time (and take a lot of grief because I do.)  But hyperbole that is based on unsupportable prejudice or indefensible assumptions is not fine.  And it should not be acceptable to any intelligent person.
> 
> So again, I am asking those who dislike, distrust, disrespect, and/or hate Glenn Beck to give me something to work with here.   Why is he sufficient to discredit a rally intended to restore America's honor?  What do you think will happen at this rally that justifies the truly hateful rhetoric being said about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DISLIKE ALL (there goes that superlative again) opportunists whose actions have consequences which are likely to cause harm.  I dislike people, generally, who use populists rhetoric for personal gain when the consequences of divisive rhetoric are likely to cause harm to others.
> Yep, that makes me a bleeding heart liberal in the (small) minds of the contemporary conservative.  Yet, my values were formed by the teaching of Catholic Nuns who used the words of Jesus (of course all of this occured before I realized the Catholic relgion, as are ALL [there he goes again] religions, are little more than self-serving quasi-political organizations.
> I don't hate Beck, I simply believe he's a piece of shit.  Shit defined as something I don't want in the punch bowl at a party I attend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you attend the party if Beck wasn't there?   You know, racists hate/belittle/diminish/marginalize/patronize people of other races because they are a different race.  Racists can't tell you why they see another race as inferior or evil or unacceptable.  They just feel it in their bones.
> 
> That's pretty much what I'm getting from you guys on the Left re Beck.  You just 'feel it in your bones' that he is unacceptable and that all the hateful things said about him are true.  And yet when pushed to do so, you can't come up with anything to justify your opinion that "he's a piece of shit."
> 
> Doesn't that cause you to stop and think at all?   WHY you think that about him?   When you have absolutely nothing to base it on other than others tell you that's the way you're supposed to think about him?
Click to expand...


They hate Glenn because he is what they aren't: Geniune. He isn't trying to be someone he isn't. He knows He has done some rotten crap in his life. He knows that it's only by the Grace of God that anyone listens to anything He has to say.

People who are phoney always hate the people who are geniune. It reminds them of what they aren't. Glenn's gone through his demons. He isn't hiding from them. And they can't comprehend that. So they have to reassure themselves and tell themselves how horrible Glenn is.

However, it really doesn't matter what kind of a scumbag someone was or currently is. When they are right, they are right.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Foxfyre said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it how you are attacking him to pretend as though the rally isn't legit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I don't think it is. To me someone like Beck does not represent honor or civil rights. People who make comments about other people's mothers are not honorable. Why would I like someone, who if given the chance would wrongly call me a socialist or communist? Beck is a hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Why?'
> 
> What has Beck said that is dishonorable?  Please be specific and keep it in context.
> 
> What has Beck said that is offensive to civil rights?  Please be specific and keep it in context.
> 
> What has he said about anybody's mother?  Please show specific evidence and keep it in context.
> 
> What has he said that would identify you as a socialist or communist?  Please show specific evidence and keep it in context.*
> 
> The fact is that the most hateful rhetoric you can find on the internet is in leftwing blogs and commentaries that use this kind of slur to attack Beck and, by association, the rally itself.  But nobody seems to be able to come up with anything specific to justify the hate.   To me that is destructive, dishonest, hateful, and should not be acceptable to fair minded Americans.   Be specific or don't repeat the garbage.
> 
> DISCLAIMER:   I have every bit as much contempt for Rightwing blogs that deal in dishonest sound bites, talking points, and made up garbage they can't back up with anything in order to attack or smear people.
Click to expand...


Don't hold your breath waiting for actual answers.  All you'll get is generalizations, he's a dry drunk, he's a hack, blah, blah, blah.  No specifics though.  That's cause it's hard to argue with common sense.


----------



## Avatar4321

Luissa said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> "My King relative trumps your King relative."
> 
> Pretty sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it actually is pretty sad that you guys are doing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who posted the first article about an MLK relative? I believe it was a conservative. MLK's son has been speaking out against the rally for probably a week.
Click to expand...


Yeah, we did post it. Why? Because you were claiming that it was a racist event against MLKs dream. We provided evidence for why its not.

You guys are the ones saying. Well MLKs son is over here and not there. Has he spoken against it? I havent seen the quote. 

See you guys started by claiming it was racist, and now since you have shown to be liars in that regard, you are switching arguments and pretending its your opponents making your ridiculous claims.

Doesn't it bother you guys to be unable to admit when you are wrong about something?


----------



## Avatar4321

bodecea said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> "My King relative trumps your King relative."
> 
> Pretty sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it actually is pretty sad that you guys are doing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You guys"?    I'm doing that?    Where did I do that?
Click to expand...


I just quoted you guys. I really don't think I need to quote you again.


----------



## Luissa

Avatar4321 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it actually is pretty sad that you guys are doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who posted the first article about an MLK relative? I believe it was a conservative. MLK's son has been speaking out against the rally for probably a week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we did post it. Why? Because you were claiming that it was a racist event against MLKs dream. We provided evidence for why its not.
> 
> You guys are the ones saying. Well MLKs son is over here and not there. Has he spoken against it? I havent seen the quote.
> 
> See you guys started by claiming it was racist, and now since you have shown to be liars in that regard, you are switching arguments and pretending its your opponents making your ridiculous claims.
> 
> Doesn't it bother you guys to be unable to admit when you are wrong about something?
Click to expand...

My father championed free speech. He would be the first to say that those participating in Beck's rally have the right to express their views. But his dream rejected hateful rhetoric and all forms of bigotry or discrimination, whether directed at race, faith, nationality, sexual orientation or political beliefs. He envisioned a world where all people would recognize one another as sisters and brothers in the human family. Throughout his life he advocated compassion for the poor, nonviolence, respect for the dignity of all people and peace for humanity. 
Martin Luther King III: Beck's 8/28 Rally Doesn't Honor My Father's Ideals

And I have provided many quotes in the other thread, if you would bother to look. So don't give me that crap.


----------



## Foxfyre

I think that's why I find myself liking and appreciating Glenn Beck, Avatar.  He never blows his own horn.  He doesn't pretend to be any kind of saint or righteous person.  He just calls it as he sees it, and he is offering a perspective that nobody--not Rush, not Hannity, not anybody else with a national forum--is regularly putting out there.  And he is 100% non partisan.    I don't always agree with his conclusions, but he damn sure makes me think.  And he's sent me scrambling to look up stuff numerous times.

I'm not a regular Glenn Beck listener to either his radio or TV shows, but what I have heard covninces me there is nobody more qualified or deserving to lead a rally to restore American honor tomorrow.  And I am thrilled with the focus on that as I think most Americans will be.  As the Rasmussen poll indicated:  graft, corruption, dishonesty, dishonor is the #2 issue on America's mind right now and I think they're ready to deal with it.


----------



## Luissa

Palin is going to be there isn't she? 
So we are suppose to go along with a woman, who stood up for a woman who used the N word many times on her show? I think MLK might have a problem with that.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Avatar4321 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperbole that is based on reality is fine.  I use it all the time (and take a lot of grief because I do.)  But hyperbole that is based on unsupportable prejudice or indefensible assumptions is not fine.  And it should not be acceptable to any intelligent person.
> 
> So again, I am asking those who dislike, distrust, disrespect, and/or hate Glenn Beck to give me something to work with here.   Why is he sufficient to discredit a rally intended to restore America's honor?  What do you think will happen at this rally that justifies the truly hateful rhetoric being said about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DISLIKE ALL (there goes that superlative again) opportunists whose actions have consequences which are likely to cause harm.  I dislike people, generally, who use populists rhetoric for personal gain when the consequences of divisive rhetoric are likely to cause harm to others.
> Yep, that makes me a bleeding heart liberal in the (small) minds of the contemporary conservative.  Yet, my values were formed by the teaching of Catholic Nuns who used the words of Jesus (of course all of this occured before I realized the Catholic relgion, as are ALL [there he goes again] religions, are little more than self-serving quasi-political organizations.
> I don't hate Beck, I simply believe he's a piece of shit.  Shit defined as something I don't want in the punch bowl at a party I attend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not healthy to hate yourself.
Click to expand...


You really are clever.  The idiotgram seems to be the highest form of contemporary conservative thought.


----------



## Luissa

So you support someone who talks about hating 9/11 victims and Katrina victims? And if you want links check the other thread. I have already provided many quotes in that thread, that back up my claim.


----------



## Foxfyre

Luissa said:


> Palin is going to be there isn't she?
> So we are suppose to go along with a woman, who stood up for a woman who used the N word many times on her show? I think MLK might have a problem with that.



No, MLK would not have a problem with that.

But Sarah will not be speaking on any political issues.  Her role will be introducing heroes of the military, as a mother, not as a candidate or candidate's advocate.

Attendees have been asked not to bring any political signs or slogans to this rally.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Foxfyre said:


> I think that's why I find myself liking and appreciating Glenn Beck, Avatar.  He never blows his own horn.  He doesn't pretend to be any kind of saint or righteous person.  He just calls it as he sees it, and he is offering a perspective that nobody--not Rush, not Hannity, not anybody else with a national forum--is regularly putting out there.  And he is 100% non partisan.    I don't always agree with his conclusions, but he damn sure makes me think.  And he's sent me scrambling to look up stuff numerous times.
> 
> I'm not a regular Glenn Beck listener to either his radio or TV shows, but what I have heard covninces me there is nobody more qualified or deserving to lead a rally to restore American honor tomorrow.  And I am thrilled with the focus on that as I think most Americans will be.  As the Rasmussen poll indicated:  graft, corruption, dishonesty, dishonor is the #2 issue on America's mind right now and I think they're ready to deal with it.



Strike my comment that you are smarter than the average RWer; it appears you and Avatar are much alike, you simply know how to write a sentence and spell.


----------



## Foxfyre

Wry Catcher said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's why I find myself liking and appreciating Glenn Beck, Avatar.  He never blows his own horn.  He doesn't pretend to be any kind of saint or righteous person.  He just calls it as he sees it, and he is offering a perspective that nobody--not Rush, not Hannity, not anybody else with a national forum--is regularly putting out there.  And he is 100% non partisan.    I don't always agree with his conclusions, but he damn sure makes me think.  And he's sent me scrambling to look up stuff numerous times.
> 
> I'm not a regular Glenn Beck listener to either his radio or TV shows, but what I have heard covninces me there is nobody more qualified or deserving to lead a rally to restore American honor tomorrow.  And I am thrilled with the focus on that as I think most Americans will be.  As the Rasmussen poll indicated:  graft, corruption, dishonesty, dishonor is the #2 issue on America's mind right now and I think they're ready to deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strike my comment that you are smarter than the average RWer; it appears you and Avatar are much alike, you simply know how to write a sentence and spell.
Click to expand...


Woo hoo.  I win, I win, I WIN!!!!    When they are out of ammo and have to attack me, they've got nothing.


----------



## Foxfyre

Luissa said:


> So you support someone who talks about hating 9/11 victims and Katrina victims? And if you want links check the other thread. I have already provided many quotes in that thread, that back up my claim.



I have never EVER heard Glenn Beck say that he hates anybody.  And if you have something in full context from a reliable source--I don't accept anything, rightwing or leftwing, that is pulled off some hate blog--then by all means post the link.

Until you can do that, you've got nothing.

I am not intending to be an apologist for Glenn Beck.  He is certainly capable of speaking for himself and defending himself.  And every time the Left has tried to destroy him, they've come up pretty much with egg on their face because they just can't make themselves look credible in the face of the truth.

But if we're going to restore honor to America, one of several things that has to be done is to start calling the hate mongerers on their hate.  If they slur and smear somebody in an effort to destroy them, we have to start calling them on it.  Make them put up or shut up.  Restoring intellectual honesty and calling true prejudice and bigotry what it is would be a huge step forward in restoring honor and integrity to the system.


----------



## Modbert

Foxfyre said:


> I am not intending to be an apologist for Glenn Beck.



Except, you are.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hf33g9ep4YU]YouTube - Glenn Beck: "I hate 9/11 victims families for asking questions"[/ame]


----------



## Avatar4321

Wry Catcher said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I DISLIKE ALL (there goes that superlative again) opportunists whose actions have consequences which are likely to cause harm.  I dislike people, generally, who use populists rhetoric for personal gain when the consequences of divisive rhetoric are likely to cause harm to others.
> Yep, that makes me a bleeding heart liberal in the (small) minds of the contemporary conservative.  Yet, my values were formed by the teaching of Catholic Nuns who used the words of Jesus (of course all of this occured before I realized the Catholic relgion, as are ALL [there he goes again] religions, are little more than self-serving quasi-political organizations.
> I don't hate Beck, I simply believe he's a piece of shit.  Shit defined as something I don't want in the punch bowl at a party I attend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not healthy to hate yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are clever.  The idiotgram seems to be the highest form of contemporary conservative thought.
Click to expand...


You shouldnt project your flawes onto others then. That really isnt healthy either.


----------



## Foxfyre

Modbert said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not intending to be an apologist for Glenn Beck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, you are.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hf33g9ep4YU]YouTube - Glenn Beck: "I hate 9/11 victims families for asking questions"[/ame]
Click to expand...


Yes he did say that he hated the 9/11 families.  Not all of them.  About 10 of them.  Ditto for a few of the New Orleans Katrina victims.  IF that tape has not been edited--and I'm not convinced it isn't based on the inflammatory graphics being flashed during the playing of it--then I wish he had phrased it differently.  But I got what he was saying which was not hating the people but that they were exploiting their victimhood and ruining it for others.   Not everybody.  Just a few.

Did you get that?   Or did you just hear a phrase you could pull out of context and use to condemn him?


----------



## Luissa

Foxfyre said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin is going to be there isn't she?
> So we are suppose to go along with a woman, who stood up for a woman who used the N word many times on her show? I think MLK might have a problem with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, MLK would not have a problem with that.
> 
> But Sarah will not be speaking on any political issues.  Her role will be introducing heroes of the military, as a mother, not as a candidate or candidate's advocate.
> 
> Attendees have been asked not to bring any political signs or slogans to this rally.
Click to expand...


MLK wouldn't have had a problem with someone using the word ******, what is it eleven times? 
Sure he wouldn't.


----------



## Avatar4321

Foxfyre said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's why I find myself liking and appreciating Glenn Beck, Avatar.  He never blows his own horn.  He doesn't pretend to be any kind of saint or righteous person.  He just calls it as he sees it, and he is offering a perspective that nobody--not Rush, not Hannity, not anybody else with a national forum--is regularly putting out there.  And he is 100% non partisan.    I don't always agree with his conclusions, but he damn sure makes me think.  And he's sent me scrambling to look up stuff numerous times.
> 
> I'm not a regular Glenn Beck listener to either his radio or TV shows, but what I have heard covninces me there is nobody more qualified or deserving to lead a rally to restore American honor tomorrow.  And I am thrilled with the focus on that as I think most Americans will be.  As the Rasmussen poll indicated:  graft, corruption, dishonesty, dishonor is the #2 issue on America's mind right now and I think they're ready to deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strike my comment that you are smarter than the average RWer; it appears you and Avatar are much alike, you simply know how to write a sentence and spell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Woo hoo.  I win, I win, I WIN!!!!    When they are out of ammo and have to attack me, they've got nothing.
Click to expand...


Then they were clearly shooting blanks to begin with


----------



## Avatar4321

Foxfyre said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you support someone who talks about hating 9/11 victims and Katrina victims? And if you want links check the other thread. I have already provided many quotes in that thread, that back up my claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never EVER heard Glenn Beck say that he hates anybody.  And if you have something in full context from a reliable source--I don't accept anything, rightwing or leftwing, that is pulled off some hate blog--then by all means post the link.
> 
> Until you can do that, you've got nothing.
> 
> I am not intending to be an apologist for Glenn Beck.  He is certainly capable of speaking for himself and defending himself.  And every time the Left has tried to destroy him, they've come up pretty much with egg on their face because they just can't make themselves look credible in the face of the truth.
> 
> But if we're going to restore honor to America, one of several things that has to be done is to start calling the hate mongerers on their hate.  If they slur and smear somebody in an effort to destroy them, we have to start calling them on it.  Make them put up or shut up.  Restoring intellectual honesty and calling true prejudice and bigotry what it is would be a huge step forward in restoring honor and integrity to the system.
Click to expand...


He hates Woodrow Wilson.

Other than that. I agree.


----------



## Luissa

Foxfyre said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you support someone who talks about hating 9/11 victims and Katrina victims? And if you want links check the other thread. I have already provided many quotes in that thread, that back up my claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never EVER heard Glenn Beck say that he hates anybody.  And if you have something in full context from a reliable source--I don't accept anything, rightwing or leftwing, that is pulled off some hate blog--then by all means post the link.
> 
> Until you can do that, you've got nothing.
> 
> I am not intending to be an apologist for Glenn Beck.  He is certainly capable of speaking for himself and defending himself.  And every time the Left has tried to destroy him, they've come up pretty much with egg on their face because they just can't make themselves look credible in the face of the truth.
> 
> But if we're going to restore honor to America, one of several things that has to be done is to start calling the hate mongerers on their hate.  If they slur and smear somebody in an effort to destroy them, we have to start calling them on it.  Make them put up or shut up.  Restoring intellectual honesty and calling true prejudice and bigotry what it is would be a huge step forward in restoring honor and integrity to the system.
Click to expand...

So then by your words, I have the right to call out Beck. Thanks!


----------



## Modbert

Foxfyre said:


> Yes he did say that he hated the 9/11 families.  Not all of them.  About 10 of them.  Ditto for a few of the New Orleans Katrina victims.  IF that tape has not been edited--and I'm not convinced it isn't based on the inflammatory graphics being flashed during the playing of it--then I wish he had phrased it differently.  But I got what he was saying which was not hating the people but that they were exploiting their victimhood and ruining it for others.   Not everybody.  Just a few.
> 
> *Did you get that?*   Or did you just hear a phrase you could pull out of context and use to condemn him?



You said and I quote:



> I have never EVER heard Glenn Beck say that he hates anybody.



I gave you proof to otherwise, instead of thanking me and going on your merry way, you defended his comments.

You are a apologist.


----------



## Luissa

Foxfyre said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you support someone who talks about hating 9/11 victims and Katrina victims? And if you want links check the other thread. I have already provided many quotes in that thread, that back up my claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never EVER heard Glenn Beck say that he hates anybody.  And if you have something in full context from a reliable source--I don't accept anything, rightwing or leftwing, that is pulled off some hate blog--then by all means post the link.
> 
> Until you can do that, you've got nothing.
> 
> I am not intending to be an apologist for Glenn Beck.  He is certainly capable of speaking for himself and defending himself.  And every time the Left has tried to destroy him, they've come up pretty much with egg on their face because they just can't make themselves look credible in the face of the truth.
> 
> But if we're going to restore honor to America, one of several things that has to be done is to start calling the hate mongerers on their hate.  If they slur and smear somebody in an effort to destroy them, we have to start calling them on it.  Make them put up or shut up.  Restoring intellectual honesty and calling true prejudice and bigotry what it is would be a huge step forward in restoring honor and integrity to the system.
Click to expand...

Don't feel like posting them again. There is a link in each article to the original source.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/media...g-honor-rally-on-8-28-10-a-2.html#post2665402

http://www.usmessageboard.com/media...g-honor-rally-on-8-28-10-a-2.html#post2665429

http://www.usmessageboard.com/media...g-honor-rally-on-8-28-10-a-3.html#post2665455

I really like the part where he says if you are an ugly woman, you are probably a progressive. And I think he clearly states he hates some 9/11 victims and Katrina victims.


----------



## Luissa

Modbert said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he did say that he hated the 9/11 families.  Not all of them.  About 10 of them.  Ditto for a few of the New Orleans Katrina victims.  IF that tape has not been edited--and I'm not convinced it isn't based on the inflammatory graphics being flashed during the playing of it--then I wish he had phrased it differently.  But I got what he was saying which was not hating the people but that they were exploiting their victimhood and ruining it for others.   Not everybody.  Just a few.
> 
> *Did you get that?*   Or did you just hear a phrase you could pull out of context and use to condemn him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said and I quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never EVER heard Glenn Beck say that he hates anybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gave you proof to otherwise, instead of thanking me and going on your merry way, you defended his comments.
> 
> You are a apologist.
Click to expand...

I don't think he would really kill Michael Moore, but saying he would kill him for $50 million dollars probably means he hates him also. I especially like the link I posted where he talks about Californians losing their houses to wildfires.

I'm thinking about killing Michael Moore, and I'm wondering if I could kill him myself, or if I would need to hire somebody to do it. ... No, I think I could. I think he could be looking me in the eye, you know, and I could just be choking the life out. Is this wrong? I stopped wearing my What Would Jesus -- band -- Do, and I've lost all sense of right and wrong now. I used to be able to say, 'Yeah, I'd kill Michael Moore,' and then I'd see the little band: What Would Jesus Do? And then I'd realize, 'Oh, you wouldn't kill Michael Moore. Or at least you wouldn't choke him to death.' And you know, well, I'm not sure." responding to the question "What would people do for $50 million?", "The Glenn Beck Program," May 17, 2005 (Source)
Glenn Beck Quotes - Top 10 Craziest Glenn Beck Quotes of All Time

He really loves everyone.


----------



## bodecea

Luissa said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he did say that he hated the 9/11 families.  Not all of them.  About 10 of them.  Ditto for a few of the New Orleans Katrina victims.  IF that tape has not been edited--and I'm not convinced it isn't based on the inflammatory graphics being flashed during the playing of it--then I wish he had phrased it differently.  But I got what he was saying which was not hating the people but that they were exploiting their victimhood and ruining it for others.   Not everybody.  Just a few.
> 
> *Did you get that?*   Or did you just hear a phrase you could pull out of context and use to condemn him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said and I quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never EVER heard Glenn Beck say that he hates anybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gave you proof to otherwise, instead of thanking me and going on your merry way, you defended his comments.
> 
> You are a apologist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think he would really kill Michael Moore, but saying he would kill him for $50 million dollars probably means he hates him also. I especially like the link I posted where he talks about Californians losing their houses to wildfires.
> 
> I'm thinking about killing Michael Moore, and I'm wondering if I could kill him myself, or if I would need to hire somebody to do it. ... No, I think I could. I think he could be looking me in the eye, you know, and I could just be choking the life out. Is this wrong? I stopped wearing my What Would Jesus -- band -- Do, and I've lost all sense of right and wrong now. I used to be able to say, 'Yeah, I'd kill Michael Moore,' and then I'd see the little band: What Would Jesus Do? And then I'd realize, 'Oh, you wouldn't kill Michael Moore. Or at least you wouldn't choke him to death.' And you know, well, I'm not sure." responding to the question "What would people do for $50 million?", "The Glenn Beck Program," May 17, 2005 (Source)
> Glenn Beck Quotes - Top 10 Craziest Glenn Beck Quotes of All Time
> 
> He really loves everyone.
Click to expand...

Yes his remarks about us in SoCal during the fires....I'd almost forgotten that.   That was while many evacuating and losing their homes were military families.


----------



## Luissa

> Like an unchecked cancer, hate corrodes the personality and eats away its vital unity. Hate destroys a man's sense of values and his objectivity. It causes him to describe the beautiful as ugly and the ugly as beautiful, and to confuse the true with the false and the false with the true.
> Martin Luther King Jr.



I doubt very much that King would like Beck.


----------



## bodecea

Luissa said:


> Like an unchecked cancer, hate corrodes the personality and eats away its vital unity. Hate destroys a man's sense of values and his objectivity. It causes him to describe the beautiful as ugly and the ugly as beautiful, and to confuse the true with the false and the false with the true.
> Martin Luther King Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt very much that King would like Beck.
Click to expand...



He'd probably pity him.


----------



## Luissa

bodecea said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like an unchecked cancer, hate corrodes the personality and eats away its vital unity. Hate destroys a man's sense of values and his objectivity. It causes him to describe the beautiful as ugly and the ugly as beautiful, and to confuse the true with the false and the false with the true.
> Martin Luther King Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt very much that King would like Beck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He'd probably pity him.
Click to expand...


Probably! He wouldn't hate him, but he would pity him.


----------



## Luissa

Where did everyone go?


----------



## Modbert

Luissa said:


> Where did everyone go?



All to my new thread.


----------



## Ravi

bodecea said:


> I wonder if those going to this event will FINALLY be proud of America.


Doubtful. They will never be as proud again of America as they were when Boy George was president.

Sad.


----------



## Luissa

Modbert said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did everyone go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All to my new thread.
Click to expand...


I don't want to go!


----------



## Foxfyre

Okay.  Since you guys are pulling your stuff from mostly anti-conservative, anti-Beck, or anti-something leftwing blogs, I don't know how honest your depiction is on this stuff. . .but. . . .

I will concede that among hundreds of hours of radio and television programming spanning years, Glenn Beck has said things worthy of question and criticism.  I can't think of anybody who gets the kind of exposure he gets who hasn't.   But if you're going to use those isolated incidents to damn him and disregard all the other hundreds of hours of programming, you should be willing to do the same to your own heroes meaning that Barack Obama, Harry Reid, Nancy Pelosi et al should be removed from office immediately or should be discredited in all ways due to their saying some inappropriate or offensive things.

And if you aren't willing to agree to that, then maybe we can all agree that nobody is a saint all the time, everybody sooner or later is going to say something stupid or offensive or express a point using words he or she would really like to take back or would say differently in retrospect.

And if we can agree to that, then maybe we can get past yet another Glenn Beck bashing session and focus instead on the rally itself.

What do you expect to happen at this rally that you think is inappropriate or offensive?


----------



## Luissa

Foxfyre said:


> Okay.  Since you guys are pulling your stuff from mostly anti-conservative, anti-Beck, or anti-something leftwing blogs, I don't know how honest your depiction is on this stuff. . .but. . . .
> 
> I will concede that among hundreds of hours of radio and television programming spanning years, Glenn Beck has said things worthy of question and criticism.  I can't think of anybody who gets the kind of exposure he gets who hasn't.   But if you're going to use those isolated incidents to damn him and disregard all the other hundreds of hours of programming, you should be willing to do the same to your own heroes meaning that Barack Obama, Harry Reid, Nancy Pelosi et al should be removed from office immediately or should be discredited in all ways due to their saying some inappropriate or offensive things.
> 
> And if you aren't willing to agree to that, then maybe we can all agree that nobody is a saint all the time, everybody sooner or later is going to say something stupid or offensive or express a point using words he or she would really like to take back or would say differently in retrospect.
> 
> And if we can agree to that, then maybe we can get past yet another Glenn Beck bashing session and focus instead on the rally itself.
> 
> What do you expect to happen at this rally that you think is inappropriate or offensive?



They all have links to the original source, but nice try. And I am sorry I don't support someone who calls liberals a cancer on america, and says ugly woman are probably progressives, and speaking badly about people losing their house to wild fires. You can go ahead and support him. I never said you couldn't, also never said he shouldn't have his rally. I just think it is in poor taste, and I don't plan on supporting it.


----------



## NYcarbineer

If this is a non-political non-partisan event,  I would expect the invited speakers etc. would represent a broad cross section of America,  as many politically liberal as conservative, on balance.

Is that the case?  Who's in the lineup?


----------



## Modbert

Foxfyre said:


> I will concede that among hundreds of hours of radio and television programming spanning years, Glenn Beck has said things worthy of question and criticism.  I can't think of anybody who gets the kind of exposure he gets who hasn't.   But if you're going to use those isolated incidents to damn him and disregard all the other hundreds of hours of programming, you should be willing to do the same to your own heroes meaning that Barack Obama, Harry Reid, Nancy Pelosi et al should be removed from office immediately or should be discredited in all ways due to their saying some inappropriate or offensive things.
> 
> And if you aren't willing to agree to that, then maybe we can all agree that nobody is a saint all the time, everybody sooner or later is going to say something stupid or offensive or express a point using words he or she would really like to take back or would say differently in retrospect.
> 
> And if we can agree to that, then maybe we can get past yet another Glenn Beck bashing session and focus instead on the rally itself.
> 
> What do you expect to happen at this rally that you think is inappropriate or offensive?



You said you weren't a apologist for him, yet here you are acting like one. You're saying the exact same things a apologist would.

Glenn Beck becomes damaged goods - Glenn Beck - Salon.com



> The animosity between Beck and Kelly continued to deepen. When Beck and Hattrick produced a local version of Orson Welles' "War of the Worlds" for Halloween -- a recurring motif in Beck's life and career -- Kelly told a local reporter that the bit was a stupid rip-off of a syndicated gag. The slight outraged Beck, who got his revenge with what may rank as one of the cruelest bits in the history of morning radio. *"A couple days after Kelly's wife, Terry, had a miscarriage, Beck called her live on the air and says, 'We hear you had a miscarriage,' " remembers Brad Miller, a former Y95 DJ and Clear Channel programmer. "When Terry said, 'Yes,' Beck proceeded to joke about how Bruce [Kelly] apparently can't do anything right -- about he can't even have a baby."
> 
> "It was low class," says Miller, now president of Open Stream Broadcasting. "There are certain places you just don't go."*
> 
> "Beck turned Y95 into a guerrilla station," says Kelly. "It was an example of the zoo thing getting out of control. It became just about pissing people off, part of the culture shift that gave us 'Jackass.'" Among those who were appalled by Beck's prank call was Beck's own wife, Claire, who had been friends with Kelly's wife since the two worked together at WPGC.



Go ahead and apologize for the POS further if you like.


----------



## Foxfyre

Sorry.  Either you guys don't know what an apologist is or you're unwilling to be reasonable about it if you insist on making this yet another bash Glenn Beck thread after I  have conceded your point and request that we move on.

Now again - this directed to the intellectually honest only please - please don't respond if you don't think you qualify:

What do you expect to happen at the Rally that you think makes it inappropriate to be held at the Lincoln Memorial or to be held at all?


----------



## Ravi

Foxfyre said:


> Sorry.  Either you guys don't know what an apologist is or you're unwilling to be reasonable about it if you insist on making this yet another bash Glenn Beck thread after I  have conceded your point and request that we move on.
> 
> Now again - this directed to the intellectually honest only please - please don't respond if you don't think you qualify:
> 
> What do you expect to happen at the Rally that you think makes it inappropriate to be held at the Lincoln Memorial or to be held at all?


Partisan bullshit, mostly. Talking down to people that they disagree with. 

Only "real" Americans are truly wanted there.

 Glenn Beck is the biggest dbag on the planet. He even surpasses Rush.


----------



## Luissa

Foxfyre said:


> Sorry.  Either you guys don't know what an apologist is or you're unwilling to be reasonable about it if you insist on making this yet another bash Glenn Beck thread after I  have conceded your point and request that we move on.
> 
> Now again - this directed to the intellectually honest only please - please don't respond if you don't think you qualify:
> 
> What do you expect to happen at the Rally that you think makes it inappropriate to be held at the Lincoln Memorial or to be held at all?



I want to know who said it shouldn't be held? I know I have said nothing about how it shouldn't take place. I think I said that in my last post. I was very clear in the fact I just don't support it. I don't think it represents the civil rights movement one bit, which is my opinion. Do you have a problem with that?

I think having someone like Palin who just came out in support of someone who said just got her ass handed to her for saying ****** many times on her show, isn't representing the civil rights movement very well. I also think people who do not support the rights of same sex couples do not support the civil rights movement either.

I also want to know why Beck is billing it has " Restoring Honor"? Who does think is not honorable? My guess is liberals.


----------



## Wry Catcher

I don't expect anything to happen beyond what has already happened, and that my willfully ignorant friend is to further divide the house.  The rancor which divides our nation is a gold mine for the opportunists, such as Beck, Palin, Gingrich and also of benefit to the Republican Party, a party whose last best great idea was to cut taxes for the rich and instill hate and fear in the populace.


----------



## Avatar4321

Ravi said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.  Either you guys don't know what an apologist is or you're unwilling to be reasonable about it if you insist on making this yet another bash Glenn Beck thread after I  have conceded your point and request that we move on.
> 
> Now again - this directed to the intellectually honest only please - please don't respond if you don't think you qualify:
> 
> What do you expect to happen at the Rally that you think makes it inappropriate to be held at the Lincoln Memorial or to be held at all?
> 
> 
> 
> Partisan bullshit, mostly. Talking down to people that they disagree with.
> 
> Only "real" Americans are truly wanted there.
> 
> Glenn Beck is the biggest dbag on the planet. He even surpasses Rush.
Click to expand...


Actually, you are more then welcome to come as well as long as you are peaceful.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wry Catcher said:


> I don't expect anything to happen beyond what has already happened, and that my willfully ignorant friend is to further divide the house.  The rancor which divides our nation is a gold mine for the opportunists, such as Beck, Palin, Gingrich and also of benefit to the Republican Party, a party whose last best great idea was to cut taxes for the rich and instill hate and fear in the populace.



Am I the only one here mildly amused that Wry is complaining about divisive people?


----------



## Foxfyre

Luissa said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you support someone who talks about hating 9/11 victims and Katrina victims? And if you want links check the other thread. I have already provided many quotes in that thread, that back up my claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never EVER heard Glenn Beck say that he hates anybody.  And if you have something in full context from a reliable source--I don't accept anything, rightwing or leftwing, that is pulled off some hate blog--then by all means post the link.
> 
> Until you can do that, you've got nothing.
> 
> I am not intending to be an apologist for Glenn Beck.  He is certainly capable of speaking for himself and defending himself.  And every time the Left has tried to destroy him, they've come up pretty much with egg on their face because they just can't make themselves look credible in the face of the truth.
> 
> But if we're going to restore honor to America, one of several things that has to be done is to start calling the hate mongerers on their hate.  If they slur and smear somebody in an effort to destroy them, we have to start calling them on it.  Make them put up or shut up.  Restoring intellectual honesty and calling true prejudice and bigotry what it is would be a huge step forward in restoring honor and integrity to the system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then by your words, I have the right to call out Beck. Thanks!
Click to expand...


Any of us have the right to call out anybody.  But restoring honor requires that we hold all to the same standards that we consider honorable.  If you despise the stupid and/or hateful on the right but defend or give a pass or ignore the stupid and/or hateful on the left, or vice versa, that contributes to dishonor, not honor.

From what I can get from the promos on the 8/28 rally, it will focus on traditional American virtues and values and the people who have contributed to those and/or demonstrate those.   I think those who attend the rally will be able to get with that spirit.

I think most of those who are mocking or condemning the rally without any clue what it is all about are mostly ideologues who can't see virtue in anything other than their own narrow pespectives.  There could be exceptions of course.


----------



## Foxfyre

The FAQ Sheet provided to all the media.  (Yes Mods, it is entirely legal and ethical to post it in its entirety here):



> Restoring Honor
> faq for media
> 
> What is The Restoring Honor
> Event?
> 
> Throughout history America
> has seen many great leaders
> and noteworthy citizens change
> her course. It is through their
> personal virtues and by their
> example that we are able to
> live as a free people. On August
> 28, come celebrate America by
> honoring our heroes, our heritage
> and our future.
> 
> Join the Special Operations
> Warrior Foundation, Glenn Beck,
> Sarah Palin and many more
> for this non-political event that
> pays tribute to Americas service
> personnel and other upstanding
> citizens who embody our nations
> founding principles of integrity,
> truth and honor.
> 
> Our freedom is possible only
> if we remain virtuous. Help us
> restore the values that founded
> this great nation. On August,
> 28th, come join us in our pledge
> to restore honor at the steps
> of the Lincoln Memorial in
> Washington DC.
> 
> Isnt this just a tea party rally
> disguised as something about
> honor?
> 
> No. The Tea Party isnt affiliated
> with the rally or SOWF in any
> way. This is a non-political event.
> 
> Wait--this isnt political?
> 
> Nope. Weve discussed this
> endlessly too. Not only is the
> event non-political, we have
> continuously encouraged those
> attending to avoid bringing
> political signs, political flyers, I
> heart the RNC t-shirts and other
> similar partisan paraphernalia.
> There are plenty of opportunities
> to talk about politics. This isnt
> one of them.
> 
> How much money are you
> making off this?
> 
> None. In what might come as
> a shock to our critics, all net
> proceeds of 8/28 merchandise
> and money raised through the
> online charity auction, mail in
> donations or online donations
> go to SOWF. All contributions
> will first be applied to the costs
> of the Restoring Honor Rally
> taking place on August 28, 2010,
> as has been discussed endlessly
> on the air. All contributions in
> excess of these costs will then
> be retained by the SOWF. It is
> not possible to make a donation
> in any of the above ways without
> being told this first. In other
> words, the process is normal and
> similar to many events that also
> benefit charity or as the Better
> Business Bureau described it 
> transparent.
> 
> No, really, how much?
> 
> You already asked that. Zero.
> 
> Why is it happening on the
> anniversary of Martin Luther
> Kings I have a dream
> speech?
> 
> We were targeting a Saturday
> close to 9/12, and 8/28 just
> wound up being the open date
> that made the most sense to
> various schedules that needed
> to be coordinated. We didnt
> realize that the date was the
> same as the MLK anniversary
> until the media reported
> it. However, its a perfect fit.
> Martin Luther Kings message
> of focusing on the content of a
> persons character above all else
> is one of the most important and
> direct ways to restore honor. We
> are honored to welcome MLKs
> niece Alveda King as a featured
> speaker at the event to
> discuss this important concept.
> Restoring Honor - 8.28.10


----------



## AmericanFirst

Luissa said:


> You know what I hate about this whole thing. The people who spread the most hate, will be the ones there trying to "restore honor". Sorry, but I think this is a joke.


Obama is a joke and he is in D.C. all the time screwing the country up. Get over it Beck has more integrity and honesty than any liberal idiot politician in D.C.


----------



## AmericanFirst

Wry Catcher said:


> IMO there are only two sets of people who support Beck's rally: The truly stupid and racists. Not much can be done about the truly stupid, but for racists the best practice is to call them out. Of course for truly stupid racists (for the two sets do intersect, somewhere in Texas I suspect) no solution exists - simply hope and pray no one in your family marry's one of them.


You are truly stupid thinking that the rally is about race. You buy into the stupidity most liberal retards do. Idiot.


----------



## AmericanFirst

Modbert said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's had her on his show many times. Why on earth would he exclude her from the rally?* Especially once he found out about the connection of the day?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're nothing but a gullible sheep if you honestly believe he didn't know or somebody didn't tell him before setting this date.
Click to expand...

Libs are gullible dipsticks for beleiving the lies obama told everybody so far......keep counting.


----------



## AmericanFirst

geauxtohell said:


> It's a matter of honor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a formally drug/alcohol addicted, emotionally unstable, partisan-hack, demagogue shall lead them.
Click to expand...

At least Glenn Beck is honest enough to own up to his past, remember the last socialist in office? Clinton? Who wouldn't own up to smoking dope, and was the biggest crook in the white house , up to now.


----------



## AmericanFirst

Wry Catcher said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be thick; you've proven you smarter than the average RWer.  Do you not understand the presence of an exception establishes that a general rule exists?
> If you object to the superlative, simply accept my remarks as a bit (a tiny bit) of hyperbole and substitute (most, many, some) for all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperbole that is based on reality is fine.  I use it all the time (and take a lot of grief because I do.)  But hyperbole that is based on unsupportable prejudice or indefensible assumptions is not fine.  And it should not be acceptable to any intelligent person.
> 
> So again, I am asking those who dislike, distrust, disrespect, and/or hate Glenn Beck to give me something to work with here.   Why is he sufficient to discredit a rally intended to restore America's honor?  What do you think will happen at this rally that justifies the truly hateful rhetoric being said about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I DISLIKE ALL (there goes that superlative again) opportunists whose actions have consequences which are likely to cause harm.  I dislike people, generally, who use populists rhetoric for personal gain when the consequences of divisive rhetoric are likely to cause harm to others.
> Yep, that makes me a bleeding heart liberal in the (small) minds of the contemporary conservative.  Yet, my values were formed by the teaching of Catholic Nuns who used the words of Jesus (of course all of this occured before I realized the Catholic relgion, as are ALL [there he goes again] religions, are little more than self-serving quasi-political organizations.
> I don't hate Beck, I simply believe he's a piece of shit.  Shit defined as something I don't want in the punch bowl at a party I attend.
Click to expand...

You are an idiot. I personally don't hate you...finish with your quote about the piece of...if you want. Idiot


----------



## Bfgrn

Glenn Beck is the antithesis of Martin Luther King Jr.

King message was a to unite, Becks message is to divide. 

--you know it took me about a year to start hating the 9-11 victims' families? Took me about a year.  And I had such compassion for them, and I really wanted to help them, and I was behind, you know, "Let's give them money, let's get this started." All of this stuff. And I really didn't -- of the 3,000 victims' families, I don't hate all of them. Probably about 10 of them. And when I see a 9-11 victim family on television, or whatever, I'm just like, "Oh shut up!" I'm so sick of them because they're always complaining. And we did our best for them. And, again, it's only about 10.

But the second thought I had when I saw these people and they had to shut down the Astrodome and lock it down, I thought: I didn't think I could hate victims faster than the 9-11 victims. These guys -- you know it's really sad. We're not hearing anything about Mississippi. We're not hearing anything about Alabama. We're hearing about the victims in New Orleans. This is a 90,000-square-mile disaster site, New Orleans is 181 square miles. A hundred and -- 0.2 percent of the disaster area is New Orleans! And that's all we're hearing about, are the people in New Orleans. Those are the only ones we're seeing on television are the scumbags.

Glenn Beck, in his own words...


----------



## Avatar4321

Beck isn't dividing anyone. You are.


----------



## MaggieMae

jillian said:


> to celebrate it, one would have to think it isn't a load of bull. sorry honey. that isn't 'bitter partisanship', it is a reflection of the person who is doing this and the truly questionable motivation for it... not to mention the apparent dishonesty in him picking this place and this date.
> 
> i'm sorry... i'll leave now.



Me too. This has been discussed at length elsewhere, and this thread will present the same pretentions that it's a gathering of patriots of all dimensions and the same objections that it's anything but.


----------



## MaggieMae

Avatar4321 said:


> I don't think many people will understand it. it doesnt matter how non-political it is. The people who don't like Glenn are going to find excuses to dismiss this. It's a shame though. We live in a world where integrity and honesty are desperately needed.



Unfortunately, since integrity and honesty could actually start with Glenn Beck himself, the whole exercise is a sham.


----------



## Foxfyre

I wonder if it is possible for somebody who is a self professed liberal to be able to discuss any concept on its own merit?   I mean a concept like discussing restoring honor by restoring American virtue and values?  So far everybody is focusing on the evils of Glenn Beck AND/OR disparaging Alveda King AND/OR disparaging Sarah Palin,

Admittedly, some of the conservatives, including myself, have waded into personality defense or bashing, so I am also guilty.

But why is nobody able to comment on the concept of the rally itself without respect to its date, location, or personalities involved?   I would really like to discuss that.


----------



## taichiliberal

Okay, for YEARS the King Speech on Civil Rights at Washington has been honored at various places around the country.

Now suddenly, neocon pundits and their various supporters/off shoot groups decide that there must be an "alternative" to these anniversary observances.  Why?  Well, here's one explanation from the most recognized and vocal spokesman for this:


Beck says his 8-28 rally will "reclaim the civil rights movement. ... We were the people that did it in the first place" | Media Matters for America


First off, who is this "we" that Beck is referring to?  Someone needs to explain to the little fool that you can't insinuate that black leadership is exploiting racial tensions when you say "we" (I assume people who look like Beck) started it first.  Secondly, only someone totally ignorant (or willfully ignorant) of American History would swallow the revisionist bilge that Beck spews.

Make no mistake, Beck is just " A Face In The Crowd" who is beyond counting Benjamins...as he is beginning to enjoy his delusion of demi-god status among the neocon cabal/punditry.  

The GOP needs this country divided and angry in order to get back into power (or so they think).....revitalizing the bitterness of bigots defeated by the Civil Rights movement by attacking the movement under King is part of that agenda.

It's really sad....but not unexpected.


----------



## Foxfyre

The rally is not about MLK or Civil Rights or politics.


----------



## MaggieMae

Foxfyre said:


> I wonder if it is possible for somebody who is a self professed liberal to be able to discuss any concept on its own merit?   I mean a concept like discussing restoring honor by restoring American virtue and values?  So far everybody is focusing on the evils of Glenn Beck AND/OR disparaging Alveda King AND/OR disparaging Sarah Palin,
> 
> Admittedly, some of the conservatives, including myself, have waded into personality defense or bashing, so I am also guilty.
> 
> But why is nobody able to comment on the concept of the rally itself without respect to its date, location, or personalities involved?   I would really like to discuss that.



I could get into a general discussion about patriotism and loyalty. After all, I participated in many such discussions when the country was united after the 911 attacks. But to answer your question, if anyone but Glenn Beck was leading this charge, you might GET a legitimate conversation. But since Beck's history is that of a divider, and *not* a uniter, the whole thing stinks of the ultimate in hypocrisy.


----------



## NYcarbineer

NYcarbineer said:


> If this is a non-political non-partisan event,  I would expect the invited speakers etc. would represent a broad cross section of America,  as many politically liberal as conservative, on balance.
> 
> Is that the case?  Who's in the lineup?



So no one has the speaker list?  Seriously, I looked on his site I didn't find it.

I'd like to see it, to confirm that this is a non-political, non-partisan event.  

I know Palin's going to be there, that's one strike against non-partisan.

Where's the list !!??


----------



## Rinata

jillian said:


> to celebrate it, one would have to think it isn't a load of bull. sorry honey. that isn't 'bitter partisanship', it is a reflection of the person who is doing this and the truly questionable motivation for it... not to mention the apparent dishonesty in him picking this place and this date.
> 
> i'm sorry... i'll leave now.



Well said, Jill. I feel the same way. I listen to Beck and Palin all the time and they seem full of hate for so many people and things. I just can't see them in a different light. I think it's fake. They are not doing this from the heart. God only knows their real motives.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Oh, I have another question.  

What's the over/under on how much Beck will exaggerate the size of the actual crowd that shows up?


----------



## taichiliberal

Avatar4321 said:


> Beck isn't dividing anyone. You are.



Beck's own words seals his fate as a recognized exploiter of hatred and racism.  He's getting rich off of folks like you...and will denounce your beliefs in a heartbeat if it secures his paycheck.


----------



## Bfgrn

Avatar4321 said:


> Beck isn't dividing anyone. You are.



REALLY???

On Tuesday morning, the Fox News host was on his network's morning show, "Fox and Friends," when the subject of a White House meeting between President Obama, Harvard Professor Henry Louis Gates and the police sargeant who arrested Gates came up. This is what Beck had to say about it:

*This president, I think, has exposed himself as a guy -- over and over and over again -- who has a deep seated hatred for white people or white culture, I don't know what it is.*

Later, "Fox and Friends" co-host Brian Kilmeade said to Beck, "Listen, you can't say he doesn't like white people. David Axelrod's white, Rahm Emanuel, his chief of staff, is white. I think 70 percent of the people that we see every day are white. Robert Gibbs is white."

This prompted an odd walkback from Beck, who then immediately contradicted himself:

* I'm not saying he doesn't like white people. I'm saying he has a problem, this guy is, I believe, a racist.*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzKFYcHKbnk]YouTube - Glenn Beck Calls Obama A Racist[/ame]


----------



## taichiliberal

Foxfyre said:


> The rally is not about MLK or Civil Rights or politics.



A pretty ignorant thing for you to say, Foxy...being that the King led March on Washington Speech/event has been annually celebrated for DECADES.  FYI, the theme of this year's celebration/observation is   "Reclaim the Dream"


----------



## Foxfyre

MaggieMae said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if it is possible for somebody who is a self professed liberal to be able to discuss any concept on its own merit?   I mean a concept like discussing restoring honor by restoring American virtue and values?  So far everybody is focusing on the evils of Glenn Beck AND/OR disparaging Alveda King AND/OR disparaging Sarah Palin,
> 
> Admittedly, some of the conservatives, including myself, have waded into personality defense or bashing, so I am also guilty.
> 
> But why is nobody able to comment on the concept of the rally itself without respect to its date, location, or personalities involved?   I would really like to discuss that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could get into a general discussion about patriotism and loyalty. After all, I participated in many such discussions when the country was united after the 911 attacks. But to answer your question, if anyone but Glenn Beck was leading this charge, you might GET a legitimate conversation. But since Beck's history is that of a divider, and *not* a uniter, the whole thing stinks of the ultimate in hypocrisy.
Click to expand...


Would you say that those who judge others the most harshly are the ones who are least able to put aside judgmentalism, partisanship, and self righteous superiority long enough to focus on anything else?


----------



## Smartt33

jillian said:


> to celebrate it, one would have to think it isn't a load of bull. sorry honey. that isn't 'bitter partisanship', it is a reflection of the person who is doing this and the truly questionable motivation for it... not to mention the apparent dishonesty in him picking this place and this date.
> 
> i'm sorry... i'll leave now.



So, it is better to leave this nation in the mess it is in? You think killing babies before they are born, making immorality the main goal for freedom in America, allowing a Person to be president who is not even an American, and who also creates racism in his own party in a very deceptive way, opening up the nation to freeloaders who demand more services for free, having people like the ACLU help in demoralizing the nation, changing the true meaning of marriage, neglecting and ignoring the Constitution while also reinterpreting it to create a feelgood hateful place, is the better way?  Well, there is the bull!!!!

So please do leave. You are not invited to the true American event. Only True Americans are allowed.


----------



## Bfgrn

Smartt33 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> to celebrate it, one would have to think it isn't a load of bull. sorry honey. that isn't 'bitter partisanship', it is a reflection of the person who is doing this and the truly questionable motivation for it... not to mention the apparent dishonesty in him picking this place and this date.
> 
> i'm sorry... i'll leave now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, it is better to leave this nation in the mess it is in? You think killing babies before they are born, making immorality the main goal for freedom in America, allowing a Person to be president who is not even an American, and who also creates racism in his own party in a very deceptive way, opening up the nation to freeloaders who demand more services for free, having people like the ACLU help in demoralizing the nation, changing the true meaning of marriage, neglecting and ignoring the Constitution while also reinterpreting it to create a feelgood hateful place, is the better way?  Well, there is the bull!!!!
> 
> So please do leave. You are not invited to the true American event. Only True Americans are allowed.
Click to expand...


Morons like you are exactly WHY this whole rally is a hoax. This is the manifestation of the propaganda Beck spews on a daily basis...IGNORANCE

America is attempting to restore honor...we started when the two war criminal left office.


----------



## AquaAthena

Avatar4321 said:


> I don't think many people will understand it. it doesnt matter how non-political it is. The people who don't like Glenn are going to find excuses to dismiss this. It's a shame though. We live in a world where integrity and honesty are desperately needed.



I love Glenn Beck and his high efforts to bring the people of America together in the spirit of "faith, hope and charity." Dr. King has been on his show many times. She is a great admirer of his and has said how proud her Uncle, DR. MLK would also have been. That Dr. King was seeking racial equality. "I Have a Dream" speech was his highest effort. Anyone who is against Beck's intentions, is because they just want to be. "Divide and conquer?"


----------



## taichiliberal

AquaAthena said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think many people will understand it. it doesnt matter how non-political it is. The people who don't like Glenn are going to find excuses to dismiss this. It's a shame though. We live in a world where integrity and honesty are desperately needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Glenn Beck and his high efforts to bring the people of America together in the spirit of "faith, hope and charity." Dr. King has been on his show many times. She is a great admirer of his and has said how proud her Uncle, DR. MLK would also have been. That Dr. King was seeking racial equaity. "I Have a Dream" speech was his highest effort. Anyone that is against Beck's intentions, is because they just want to be. "Divide and conquer?"
Click to expand...


A reality check for you two:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...ly-at-the-lincoln-memorial-7.html#post2666448

Beck is a documented consumate liar who has made a fortune pandering to the hate and fear of the low information and willfully ignorant audiences of Fox News, the WND, Newsbusters, Hannity, Limbaugh, Crowley, Levin, etc.


----------



## AquaAthena

taichiliberal said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think many people will understand it. it doesnt matter how non-political it is. The people who don't like Glenn are going to find excuses to dismiss this. It's a shame though. We live in a world where integrity and honesty are desperately needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Glenn Beck and his high efforts to bring the people of America together in the spirit of "faith, hope and charity." Dr. King has been on his show many times. She is a great admirer of his and has said how proud her Uncle, DR. MLK would also have been. That Dr. King was seeking racial equaity. "I Have a Dream" speech was his highest effort. Anyone that is against Beck's intentions, is because they just want to be. "Divide and conquer?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A reality check for you two:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...ly-at-the-lincoln-memorial-7.html#post2666448
> 
> Beck is a documented consumate liar who has made a fortune pandering to the hate and fear of the low information and willfully ignorant audiences of Fox News, the WND, Newsbusters, Hannity, Limbaugh, Crowley, Levin, etc.
Click to expand...


You're delusional. Beck and ALL the others you mentioned, are champions of liberty and freedom and the Constitution.


----------



## Avatar4321

I realized I am starting to get angry at some of the things people are saying about this rally. 

You're free to think whatever you want. But I want to restore honor and eliminate corruption. That's what's in my heart.

I am going to stop arguing with you guys and ask you to forgive me for being overzealous. If I get angry than the whole point of tomorrow is lost.

I seriously hope anyone who has an opportunity will come. There is supposed to be a live feed as well online. Join with us. Who cares about politics? We need to restore integrity into our lives. We need to be honest people. We need to have faith, hope, and charity. 

It doesn't matter what you think of Glenn. We need those principles in our lives.


----------



## cad

how many of you knew 8/28 was the date mlk gave his speech?


----------



## Foxfyre

Avatar4321 said:


> I realized I am starting to get angry at some of the things people are saying about this rally.
> 
> You're free to think whatever you want. But I want to restore honor and eliminate corruption. That's what's in my heart.
> 
> I am going to stop arguing with you guys and ask you to forgive me for being overzealous. If I get angry than the whole point of tomorrow is lost.
> 
> I seriously hope anyone who has an opportunity will come. There is supposed to be a live feed as well online. Join with us. Who cares about politics? We need to restore integrity into our lives. We need to be honest people. We need to have faith, hope, and charity.
> 
> It doesn't matter what you think of Glenn. We need those principles in our lives.



What he said.

I don't get angry.  Just bored and discouraged.   And after awhile it seems silly to continue to engage in an exercise of futility when obviously other members are not interested in anything other than bashing somebody or something.   That's okay up to a point.  And then it is just isn't.

According to that Rasmussen poll, Americans are concerned about graft and corruption in government and the increased stress on traditional American virtue and value.  They put that second in importance to the economy and jobs.

And THAT is what the rally is about.  And I hope some will have a change of heart and listen in.


----------



## Ravi

Foxfyre said:


> I wonder if it is possible for somebody who is a self professed liberal to be able to discuss any concept on its own merit?   I mean a concept like discussing restoring honor by restoring American virtue and values?  So far everybody is focusing on the evils of Glenn Beck AND/OR disparaging Alveda King AND/OR disparaging Sarah Palin,
> 
> Admittedly, some of the conservatives, including myself, have waded into personality defense or bashing, so I am also guilty.
> 
> But why is nobody able to comment on the concept of the rally itself without respect to its date, location, or personalities involved?   I would really like to discuss that.


Because a phony is holding the rally. It would be like Hitler or Stalin holding a rally to restore honor.

It's bullshit.


----------



## Zona

jillian said:


> to celebrate it, one would have to think it isn't a load of bull. sorry honey. that isn't 'bitter partisanship', it is a reflection of the person who is doing this and the truly questionable motivation for it... not to mention the apparent dishonesty in him picking this place and this date.
> 
> i'm sorry... i'll leave now.



If anyone in here can convince me it was a "coincidence" why he picked that date and that location, I will change my mind and say Beck is a great American.


----------



## Rinata

But some conservatives  and even some Beck fans  say theyre concerned with what they view as a series of unfulfilled promises by Beck to engage more directly in the populist conservative politics he espouses on his syndicated radio show and Fox News television program. They point to his decisions to step away from a political group he founded, The 9.12 Project, and also to abandon plans for voter registration efforts and a political manifesto that was to have been launched at Saturdays rally. 

Beck declined to comment for this story through a spokesman. 

Influential conservative blogger Erick Erickson said Beck wont be able to answer what Erickson has called lingering questions about whether hes doing it for himself or doing it for the movement, even with a successful event this weekend. 

People are going to want to see what comes out of this weekend long term  is it a flash in the pan or is it something longer term? said Erickson. Part of the problem is that he didnt hold onto the 9.12 stuff and its kind of descended into competing factions and chaos. He is going to have to be careful, I think, to make sure that he perpetuates this in some way or its going to start becoming a punch line. 

Meanwhile, at least one tea party group rejected Becks entreaties to assist with the march, concluding he was offering little in return for its organizational know-how and credibility, while giving preferential treatment to FreedomWorks, which is paying to sponsor Becks radio show. The groups leader, who requested anonymity to avoid antagonizing Beck, said, All hes doing is trying to use us to promote himself.

Is 'Beckapalooza' about cause or Glenn Beck? - Kenneth P. Vogel and Giovanni Russonello - POLITICO.com


----------



## Zona

cad said:


> how many of you knew 8/28 was the date mlk gave his speech?



I did.  If I really would if I planned on having a speach there on that date.  Are you really trying to say you believe he dint know?  

come on.


----------



## Zona

Avatar4321 said:


> I realized I am starting to get angry at some of the things people are saying about this rally.
> 
> You're free to think whatever you want. But I want to restore honor and eliminate corruption. That's what's in my heart.
> 
> I am going to stop arguing with you guys and ask you to forgive me for being overzealous. If I get angry than the whole point of tomorrow is lost.
> 
> I seriously hope anyone who has an opportunity will come. There is supposed to be a live feed as well online. Join with us. Who cares about politics? We need to restore integrity into our lives. We need to be honest people. We need to have faith, hope, and charity.
> 
> It doesn't matter what you think of Glenn. We need those principles in our lives.



People take this nut seriously..

YouTube - Glenn Beck "Get Off My Phone" Radio Freak Out (TWILIGHT VAMPIRE METAL REMIX)


----------



## Bfgrn

Rinata said:


> But some conservatives  and even some Beck fans  say theyre concerned with what they view as a series of unfulfilled promises by Beck to engage more directly in the populist conservative politics he espouses on his syndicated radio show and Fox News television program. They point to his decisions to step away from a political group he founded, The 9.12 Project, and also to abandon plans for voter registration efforts and a political manifesto that was to have been launched at Saturdays rally.
> 
> Beck declined to comment for this story through a spokesman.
> 
> Influential conservative blogger Erick Erickson said Beck wont be able to answer what Erickson has called lingering questions about whether hes doing it for himself or doing it for the movement, even with a successful event this weekend.
> 
> People are going to want to see what comes out of this weekend long term  is it a flash in the pan or is it something longer term? said Erickson. Part of the problem is that he didnt hold onto the 9.12 stuff and its kind of descended into competing factions and chaos. He is going to have to be careful, I think, to make sure that he perpetuates this in some way or its going to start becoming a punch line.
> 
> Meanwhile, at least one tea party group rejected Becks entreaties to assist with the march, concluding he was offering little in return for its organizational know-how and credibility, while giving preferential treatment to FreedomWorks, which is paying to sponsor Becks radio show. The groups leader, who requested anonymity to avoid antagonizing Beck, said, All hes doing is trying to use us to promote himself.
> 
> Is 'Beckapalooza' about cause or Glenn Beck? - Kenneth P. Vogel and Giovanni Russonello - POLITICO.com



Maybe Beck's  9.12 Project lost steam when Beck said he began hating the 9/11 victim's families?


----------



## taichiliberal

AquaAthena said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Glenn Beck and his high efforts to bring the people of America together in the spirit of "faith, hope and charity." Dr. King has been on his show many times. She is a great admirer of his and has said how proud her Uncle, DR. MLK would also have been. That Dr. King was seeking racial equaity. "I Have a Dream" speech was his highest effort. Anyone that is against Beck's intentions, is because they just want to be. "Divide and conquer?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A reality check for you two:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...ly-at-the-lincoln-memorial-7.html#post2666448
> 
> Beck is a documented consumate liar who has made a fortune pandering to the hate and fear of the low information and willfully ignorant audiences of Fox News, the WND, Newsbusters, Hannity, Limbaugh, Crowley, Levin, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're delusional. Beck and ALL the others you mentioned, are champions of liberty and freedom and the Constitution.
Click to expand...



Either you're a prime example of what I described or you're just having a lark by taking up an absurd position to try an irritate people.  Here's a guy who spent the time and effort to REALLY document Beck's nonsense:

Glenn Beck Lies | The Glenn Beck Report


And remember Beck's favorite disclaimer:   " if you take what I say as gospel, youre an idiot. 

So I guess a bunch of idiots will be following him to Washington to seal bark and clap.


----------



## Avatar4321

I do take Beck seriously. His information is accurate.

Facts can be stubborn.


----------



## Rinata

While the NAACP put out a cautious statement regarding the rally, there has been plenty of criticism of the event.

"It's offensive because it's out of line with the fact. It's out of line with the truth. The reality is that the conservative movement in America historically has always opposed expansion of civil rights for all kinds of people," Michael Fauntroy, an assistant professor of public policy at George Mason University, said Friday on CNN's American Morning.

"From my perspective, there's no real evidence that Glenn Beck is serious about trying to bring people together and to reclaim the civil rights movement, in my opinion; it's really about trying to confuse the civil rights movement and to delegitimize it and in fact dishonor it," Fauntroy said.

One hour after the start of the Beck rally, NAACP President and CEO Benjamin Todd Jealous will join the Rev. Al Sharpton and his National Action Network and other civil rights leaders in a mass rally just a few miles away. Education Secretary Arne Duncan is also participating.

Following an event at Washington's Dunbar High School, the participants will march to the site of the future Martin Luther King Jr. National Memorial just a few blocks from the Lincoln Memorial.

It's possible participants in both events could cross paths.

"It's blatantly political," Rep. Chris Van Hollen of Maryland, the chairman of the Democratic Congressional Campaign Committee, said at an appearance Friday at the National Press Club. "I mean, come on. You have seen Glenn Beck and a lot of the talk show hosts on Fox News out there talking about this election for the last 15 months since the day President Obama was elected president."

"You've had a constant tirade against the president, against Democratic efforts to get the economy turned around. Let's call it what it is. It's a blatant political effort."

Glenn Beck rally plans cause a stir - CNN.com

I agree with this completely.


----------



## Avatar4321

Again, they are more than welcome to join us. They will be surprised by what they will see.

The concept of integrity rather than politics is difficult for some. But I hope even if you don't come you watch the event. It's going to be live streamed and I know of one site that is already planning to put the whole thing up.


----------



## taichiliberal

Avatar4321 said:


> Again, they are more than welcome to join us. They will be surprised by what they will see.
> 
> The concept of integrity rather than politics is difficult for some. But I hope even if you don't come you watch the event. It's going to be live streamed and I know of one site that is already planning to put the whole thing up.




You keep repeating variations of PR mantras, but you're not addressing the specifics.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2666448-post99.html


----------



## WillowTree

jillian said:


> to celebrate it, one would have to think it isn't a load of bull. sorry honey. that isn't 'bitter partisanship', it is a reflection of the person who is doing this and the truly questionable motivation for it... not to mention the apparent dishonesty in him picking this place and this date.
> 
> i'm sorry... i'll leave now.



You should leave now. He has every right to be there. You demonRats don't own MLK or the Lincoln Memorial. Shame on you.


----------



## Rinata

Foxfyre said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it how you are attacking him to pretend as though the rally isn't legit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I don't think it is. To me someone like Beck does not represent honor or civil rights. People who make comments about other people's mothers are not honorable. Why would I like someone, who if given the chance would wrongly call me a socialist or communist? Beck is a hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?'
> 
> What has Beck said that is dishonorable?  Please be specific and keep it in context.
> 
> What has Beck said that is offensive to civil rights?  Please be specific and keep it in context.
> 
> What has he said about anybody's mother?  Please show specific evidence and keep it in context.
> 
> What has he said that would identify you as a socialist or communist?  Please show specific evidence and keep it in context.
> 
> The fact is that the most hateful rhetoric you can find on the internet is in leftwing blogs and commentaries that use this kind of slur to attack Beck and, by association, the rally itself.  But nobody seems to be able to come up with anything specific to justify the hate.   To me that is destructive, dishonest, hateful, and should not be acceptable to fair minded Americans.   Be specific or don't repeat the garbage.
> 
> DISCLAIMER:   I have every bit as much contempt for Rightwing blogs that deal in dishonest sound bites, talking points, and made up garbage they can't back up with anything in order to attack or smear people.
Click to expand...


The question was not directed to me, but I'd like to answer. What happened on July 29, 2009 made me forever dislike Glenn Beck and started me thinking that he is a very dangerous man. 

On that date he was a guest of Fox & Friends. He said Obama has exposed himself as a person with "a deep-seated hatred for white people or the white culture." Beck's statement was challenged on the air by Fox host Brian Kilmeade, who noted that most of the people who work for the nation's first black president are white.

"I'm not saying he doesn't like white people," Beck said. "He has a problem. This guy is, I believe, a racist."

That did it. I think he is a wolf in sheep's clothing, if I've ever seen one. I absolutely could not believe he said that. Damn straight I am going to question his motives in everything he does. As well as the people that support him, like Sarah Palin. Beck is a creepy, creepy, man and I don't think his REAL notives have come to light. Yet. But hey will, and it won't be pretty.


----------



## WillowTree

Rinata said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I don't think it is. To me someone like Beck does not represent honor or civil rights. People who make comments about other people's mothers are not honorable. Why would I like someone, who if given the chance would wrongly call me a socialist or communist? Beck is a hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?'
> 
> What has Beck said that is dishonorable?  Please be specific and keep it in context.
> 
> What has Beck said that is offensive to civil rights?  Please be specific and keep it in context.
> 
> What has he said about anybody's mother?  Please show specific evidence and keep it in context.
> 
> What has he said that would identify you as a socialist or communist?  Please show specific evidence and keep it in context.
> 
> The fact is that the most hateful rhetoric you can find on the internet is in leftwing blogs and commentaries that use this kind of slur to attack Beck and, by association, the rally itself.  But nobody seems to be able to come up with anything specific to justify the hate.   To me that is destructive, dishonest, hateful, and should not be acceptable to fair minded Americans.   Be specific or don't repeat the garbage.
> 
> DISCLAIMER:   I have every bit as much contempt for Rightwing blogs that deal in dishonest sound bites, talking points, and made up garbage they can't back up with anything in order to attack or smear people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question was not directed to me, but I'd like to answer. What happened on July 29, 2009 made me forever dislike Glenn Beck and started me thinking that he is a very dangerous man.
> 
> On that date he was a guest of Fox & Friends. He said Obama has exposed himself as a person with "a deep-seated hatred for white people or the white culture." Beck's statement was challenged on the air by Fox host Brian Kilmeade, who noted that most of the people who work for the nation's first black president are white.
> 
> "I'm not saying he doesn't like white people," Beck said. "He has a problem. This guy is, I believe, a racist."
> 
> That did it. I think he is a wolf in sheep's clothing, if I've ever seen one. I absolutely could not believe he said that. Damn straight I am going to question his motives in everything he does. As well as the people that support him, like Sarah Palin. Beck is a creepy, creepy, man and I don't think his REAL notives have come to light. Yet. But hey will, and it won't be pretty.
Click to expand...


Why does that make him a "very dangerous man" Please explain.


----------



## WillowTree

Rinata said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I don't think it is. To me someone like Beck does not represent honor or civil rights. People who make comments about other people's mothers are not honorable. Why would I like someone, who if given the chance would wrongly call me a socialist or communist? Beck is a hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?'
> 
> What has Beck said that is dishonorable?  Please be specific and keep it in context.
> 
> What has Beck said that is offensive to civil rights?  Please be specific and keep it in context.
> 
> What has he said about anybody's mother?  Please show specific evidence and keep it in context.
> 
> What has he said that would identify you as a socialist or communist?  Please show specific evidence and keep it in context.
> 
> The fact is that the most hateful rhetoric you can find on the internet is in leftwing blogs and commentaries that use this kind of slur to attack Beck and, by association, the rally itself.  But nobody seems to be able to come up with anything specific to justify the hate.   To me that is destructive, dishonest, hateful, and should not be acceptable to fair minded Americans.   Be specific or don't repeat the garbage.
> 
> DISCLAIMER:   I have every bit as much contempt for Rightwing blogs that deal in dishonest sound bites, talking points, and made up garbage they can't back up with anything in order to attack or smear people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question was not directed to me, but I'd like to answer. What happened on July 29, 2009 made me forever dislike Glenn Beck and started me thinking that he is a very dangerous man.
> 
> On that date he was a guest of Fox & Friends. He said Obama has exposed himself as a person with "a deep-seated hatred for white people or the white culture." Beck's statement was challenged on the air by Fox host Brian Kilmeade, who noted that most of the people who work for the nation's first black president are white.
> 
> "I'm not saying he doesn't like white people," Beck said. "He has a problem. This guy is, I believe, a racist."
> 
> That did it. I think he is a wolf in sheep's clothing, if I've ever seen one. I absolutely could not believe he said that. Damn straight I am going to question his motives in everything he does. As well as the people that support him, like Sarah Palin. Beck is a creepy, creepy, man and I don't think his REAL notives have come to light. Yet. But hey will, and it won't be pretty.
Click to expand...


You didn't have a problem though did you when that guy at the inauguration said. "yellow should be more yellow and white's gotta get right" now did you? you fucking hypocrite.


----------



## taichiliberal

Avatar4321 said:


> I do take Beck seriously. His information is accurate.
> 
> Facts can be stubborn.



Facts are facts.....YOUR willful ignorance is insipidly stubborn, as you IGNORE Post #123 here.


----------



## Foxfyre

As Glenn was speaking extemporaneously without a teleprompter and without a script, at least put his words into their full context and as modified by the entire discussion:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIlbKA_uc0s]YouTube - GLEN BECK, OBAMA IS A RACIST![/ame]


----------



## Charles_Main

Foxfyre said:


> I wonder if we can agree to set aside bitter partisanship and ideology and just celebrate our great American heritage in a "A Rally to Restore Honor"?
> 
> The purpose of the event is advertised thusly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throughout history America has seen many great leaders and noteworthy citizens change her course. It is through their personal virtues and by their example that we are able to live as a free people. On August 28, come celebrate America by honoring our heroes, our heritage and our future.
> 
> Join the Special Operations Warrior Foundation, Glenn Beck, Sarah Palin and many more for this non-political event that pays tribute to Americas service personnel and other upstanding citizens who embody our nations founding principles of integrity, truth and honor.
> 
> Our freedom is possible only if we remain virtuous. Help us restore the values that founded this great nation. On August, 28th, come join us in our pledge to restore honor at the steps of the Lincoln Memorial in Washington DC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not, I wonder if we can discuss some of the themes that will be presented at the rally?  The liberal blogs are being pretty critical and disdainful of the gathering.
> 
> Dr. Alveda King  the niece of Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.,  explains why she's speaking at the Glenn Beck 8/28 rally in Washington this Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck 8/28 rally: It's a matter of honor
> By Alveda King / August 26, 2010
> New York
> 
> n front of the Lincoln Memorial in June, a group of students caught up in a moment of spontaneous patriotism broke into song. But the US Park Police were quick to shush the members of the Young Americas Foundation, saying singing is not allowed at the memorial. The song that was stifled? The Star-Spangled Banner.
> 
> At the Martin Luther King, Jr., Center for Nonviolent Social Change in Atlanta this July, an official at the memorial to one of the greatest civil rights leaders in the world  my Uncle Martin  removed a bullhorn from the hands of Father Frank Pavone, an internationally recognized leader of the pro-life movement. We were a group more than 100 strong, in Atlanta to declare that abortion is the greatest violation of civil rights in our day. We brought a wreath to lay at Uncle Martins grave while we prayed, but due to a King Center officials barricade at the gravesite, we werent allowed. The National Park Service said that would constitute a demonstration.
> 
> So much for freedom of assembly.
> 
> *Symbols of liberty*
> Americans are hungry to reclaim the symbols of our liberty, hard won by an unlikely group of outnumbered, outgunned, underfunded patriots determined not to live in servitude to the British Empire. If we want to sing the national anthem at a memorial to the man who led this fledgling nation out of slavery, and made my people free, we should be able to send our voices soaring to the heavens.
> 
> Glenn Becks Rally to Restore Honor this Saturday will give us that chance, and thats why I feel its important for me to be there.
> 
> Before the words were out of Mr. Becks mouth announcing the Aug. 28 rally, The New York Times noted that it would be at the same place and 47 years to the day since my Uncle Martin gave his I Have a Dream Speech. When asked why he chose that date in particular, Beck said he had not realized its significance, but in thinking about it, he saw it is an auspicious day to rally for the honor of the American people. He has said, and hes right, that Martin Luther King didnt speak only for African-Americans. He spoke for all Americans, and his words still ring true. . . .
> Glenn Beck 8/28 rally: It's a matter of honor - CSMonitor.com
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The rally is going to be able the Special Forces Fund Beck is always raising money for. Nothing more. I would hope people can be Bipartisan about the idea that we should look out for the kids of Fallen Soldiers.


----------



## Rinata

WillowTree said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?'
> 
> What has Beck said that is dishonorable?  Please be specific and keep it in context.
> 
> What has Beck said that is offensive to civil rights?  Please be specific and keep it in context.
> 
> What has he said about anybody's mother?  Please show specific evidence and keep it in context.
> 
> What has he said that would identify you as a socialist or communist?  Please show specific evidence and keep it in context.
> 
> The fact is that the most hateful rhetoric you can find on the internet is in leftwing blogs and commentaries that use this kind of slur to attack Beck and, by association, the rally itself.  But nobody seems to be able to come up with anything specific to justify the hate.   To me that is destructive, dishonest, hateful, and should not be acceptable to fair minded Americans.   Be specific or don't repeat the garbage.
> 
> DISCLAIMER:   I have every bit as much contempt for Rightwing blogs that deal in dishonest sound bites, talking points, and made up garbage they can't back up with anything in order to attack or smear people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question was not directed to me, but I'd like to answer. What happened on July 29, 2009 made me forever dislike Glenn Beck and started me thinking that he is a very dangerous man.
> 
> On that date he was a guest of Fox & Friends. He said Obama has exposed himself as a person with "a deep-seated hatred for white people or the white culture." Beck's statement was challenged on the air by Fox host Brian Kilmeade, who noted that most of the people who work for the nation's first black president are white.
> 
> "I'm not saying he doesn't like white people," Beck said. "He has a problem. This guy is, I believe, a racist."
> 
> That did it. I think he is a wolf in sheep's clothing, if I've ever seen one. I absolutely could not believe he said that. Damn straight I am going to question his motives in everything he does. As well as the people that support him, like Sarah Palin. Beck is a creepy, creepy, man and I don't think his REAL notives have come to light. Yet. But hey will, and it won't be pretty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does that make him a "very dangerous man" Please explain.
Click to expand...


To you??? Yeah, sure. I'm sure you'd love to discuss it with me. Or do you want to just exchange insults?? I think I know.


----------



## Rinata

WillowTree said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?'
> 
> What has Beck said that is dishonorable?  Please be specific and keep it in context.
> 
> What has Beck said that is offensive to civil rights?  Please be specific and keep it in context.
> 
> What has he said about anybody's mother?  Please show specific evidence and keep it in context.
> 
> What has he said that would identify you as a socialist or communist?  Please show specific evidence and keep it in context.
> 
> The fact is that the most hateful rhetoric you can find on the internet is in leftwing blogs and commentaries that use this kind of slur to attack Beck and, by association, the rally itself.  But nobody seems to be able to come up with anything specific to justify the hate.   To me that is destructive, dishonest, hateful, and should not be acceptable to fair minded Americans.   Be specific or don't repeat the garbage.
> 
> DISCLAIMER:   I have every bit as much contempt for Rightwing blogs that deal in dishonest sound bites, talking points, and made up garbage they can't back up with anything in order to attack or smear people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question was not directed to me, but I'd like to answer. What happened on July 29, 2009 made me forever dislike Glenn Beck and started me thinking that he is a very dangerous man.
> 
> On that date he was a guest of Fox & Friends. He said Obama has exposed himself as a person with "a deep-seated hatred for white people or the white culture." Beck's statement was challenged on the air by Fox host Brian Kilmeade, who noted that most of the people who work for the nation's first black president are white.
> 
> "I'm not saying he doesn't like white people," Beck said. "He has a problem. This guy is, I believe, a racist."
> 
> That did it. I think he is a wolf in sheep's clothing, if I've ever seen one. I absolutely could not believe he said that. Damn straight I am going to question his motives in everything he does. As well as the people that support him, like Sarah Palin. Beck is a creepy, creepy, man and I don't think his REAL notives have come to light. Yet. But hey will, and it won't be pretty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't have a problem though did you when that guy at the inauguration said. "yellow should be more yellow and white's gotta get right" now did you? you fucking hypocrite.
Click to expand...


I have no idea what you're talking about, you ignorant little weasel.


----------



## Rinata

Foxfyre said:


> As Glenn was speaking extemporaneously without a teleprompter and without a script, at least put his words into their full context and as modified by the entire discussion:
> 
> Well, I've heard the discussion many times. I don't know how what he said could possibly be taken out of context:
> 
> "This president, I think, has exposed himself as a guy, over and over and over again, who has a deep-seated hatred for white people, or the white culture."
> 
> "I'm not saying that he doesn't like white people. I'm saying he has a problem. This guy is, I believe, a racist. Look at the things that he has been surrounded by."


----------



## Rinata

Smartt33 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> to celebrate it, one would have to think it isn't a load of bull. sorry honey. that isn't 'bitter partisanship', it is a reflection of the person who is doing this and the truly questionable motivation for it... not to mention the apparent dishonesty in him picking this place and this date.
> 
> i'm sorry... i'll leave now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, it is better to leave this nation in the mess it is in? You think killing babies before they are born, making immorality the main goal for freedom in America, allowing a Person to be president who is not even an American, and who also creates racism in his own party in a very deceptive way, opening up the nation to freeloaders who demand more services for free, having people like the ACLU help in demoralizing the nation, changing the true meaning of marriage, neglecting and ignoring the Constitution while also reinterpreting it to create a feelgood hateful place, is the better way?  Well, there is the bull!!!!
> 
> So please do leave. You are not invited to the true American event. Only True Americans are allowed.
Click to expand...


True Americans??? That would be you??? Oh, shut up. It's people like you that are ruining the Republican party. You haven't got a clue as to what a true American is.


----------



## Foxfyre

*Anybody who would like a first hand experience of the Restore Honor rally can get it on livestream here:*

Restoring Honor Rally, Ustream.TV: Join the Special Operations Warrior Foundation, Glenn Beck, Sarah Palin and many more for this non-political event that ...


----------



## Big Fitz

JWBooth said:


> A rally to restore honor, with the primary speakers being politicians.  As if.
> 
> Guy Fawkes had it right, figuratively - not literally.  Want a restoring honor movement? Start right there.


Remember remember the Fifth of November
The Gunpowder Treason and plot!
I see no reason the Gunpowder treason
should ever be forgot.


----------



## Foxfyre

So far it has been more religious than I expected and I'm sure that will draw some criticism.  Hasn't been political though.  No political slogans or signs in sight that I've seen.  Lotsa folks there though so probably somebody wore a skigan on a T shirt or something.  I'm sure the media is scouring the crowd looking for something like that to show so if there's some there, we'll see it.

Glenn was okay but too long winded.  It was far more sermon than anything else, and I thought he missed several good opportunities to stop.  

The music has been good though.


----------



## Bullfighter

Me so poor! Feed Me!


----------



## taichiliberal

And remember Glen Beck's favorite disclaimer: *" if you take what I say as gospel, youre an idiot. *

So all the tea baggers bussed in on FreedomWork's dime, had a grand old time...and Sarah Palin is still living the fantasy while raking in the cash with Beck, who's taken Andy Griffiths "Face in the Crowd" role and made it a wet dream come true.

How Pathetic.


----------



## Big Fitz

taichiliberal said:


> And remember Glen Beck's favorite disclaimer: *" if you take what I say as gospel, youre an idiot. *
> 
> So all the tea baggers bussed in on FreedomWork's dime, had a grand old time...and Sarah Palin is still living the fantasy while raking in the cash with Beck, who's taken Andy Griffiths "Face in the Crowd" role and made it a wet dream come true.
> 
> How Pathetic.


I think that's excellent advice from anyone.  The idiot thinks that others aren't worse than him on purpose.


----------



## taichiliberal

Big Fitz said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember Glen Beck's favorite disclaimer: *" if you take what I say as gospel, youre an idiot. *
> 
> So all the tea baggers bussed in on FreedomWork's dime, had a grand old time...and Sarah Palin is still living the fantasy while raking in the cash with Beck, who's taken Andy Griffiths "Face in the Crowd" role and made it a wet dream come true.
> 
> How Pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's excellent advice from anyone.  The idiot thinks that others aren't worse than him on purpose.
Click to expand...


No matter how you spin it...Beck's faux humility schtick (I'm a rodeo clown) just doesn't cut it when there's a laundry list of his  lies and bigotry to choose from.  Bottom line: Beck is playing on the hate, frustration and prejudices just like the GOP did for the Bush family and Reagan....and making a Killing$$ doing it.  People who like to feel comfortable with the formentioned personal emotions will come to Beck like a moth to a flame.


----------



## Big Fitz

taichiliberal said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember Glen Beck's favorite disclaimer: *" if you take what I say as gospel, youre an idiot. *
> 
> So all the tea baggers bussed in on FreedomWork's dime, had a grand old time...and Sarah Palin is still living the fantasy while raking in the cash with Beck, who's taken Andy Griffiths "Face in the Crowd" role and made it a wet dream come true.
> 
> How Pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's excellent advice from anyone.  The idiot thinks that others aren't worse than him on purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No matter how you spin it...Beck's faux humility schtick (I'm a rodeo clown) just doesn't cut it when there's a laundry list of his  lies and bigotry to choose from.  Bottom line: Beck is playing on the hate, frustration and prejudices just like the GOP did for the Bush family and Reagan....and making a Killing$$ doing it.  People who like to feel comfortable with the formentioned personal emotions will come to Beck like a moth to a flame.
Click to expand...

Your hate has rendered you intellectually impotent and common sense eludes you.

Good luck on that.


----------



## taichiliberal

Big Fitz said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's excellent advice from anyone.  The idiot thinks that others aren't worse than him on purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how you spin it...Beck's faux humility schtick (I'm a rodeo clown) just doesn't cut it when there's a laundry list of his  lies and bigotry to choose from.  Bottom line: Beck is playing on the hate, frustration and prejudices just like the GOP did for the Bush family and Reagan....and making a Killing$$ doing it.  People who like to feel comfortable with the formentioned personal emotions will come to Beck like a moth to a flame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your hate has rendered you intellectually impotent and common sense eludes you.
> 
> Good luck on that.
Click to expand...


Translation: you cannot logically or factually refute what I wrote, so you try to bluff your way past.  Sorry Fitz, but a 12 year old can see through your smokescreen.   Enjoy being one of Beck's bumpkins.


----------



## Big Fitz

taichiliberal said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how you spin it...Beck's faux humility schtick (I'm a rodeo clown) just doesn't cut it when there's a laundry list of his  lies and bigotry to choose from.  Bottom line: Beck is playing on the hate, frustration and prejudices just like the GOP did for the Bush family and Reagan....and making a Killing$$ doing it.  People who like to feel comfortable with the formentioned personal emotions will come to Beck like a moth to a flame.
> 
> 
> 
> Your hate has rendered you intellectually impotent and common sense eludes you.
> 
> Good luck on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation: you cannot logically or factually refute what I wrote, so you try to bluff your way past.  Sorry Fitz, but a 12 year old can see through your smokescreen.   Enjoy being one of Beck's bumpkins.
Click to expand...

sigh.... ::inching bridge of nose:::

Refuting you on this is like a Rabbi wasting time refuting a skinhead saying "all Jews must die, change my mind, you ****."

I could fisk the shit out of you on this, but at 190 posts, your a common internet toughguy troll with barely the brains to pick his own nose, let alone type.


----------



## AquaAthena

Avatar4321 said:


> I don't think many people will understand it. it doesnt matter how non-political it is. The people who don't like Glenn are going to find excuses to dismiss this. It's a shame though. We live in a world where integrity and honesty are desperately needed.



Glenn's rally benefited the Special Operations Warrior Foundation as well as many thousands of people who felt a need to be there. I think Glenn knows something in principal, that Margaret Mead also did, and that is "A small group of thoughtful people can change the world. Indeed it is the only thing that ever has."


----------



## taichiliberal

Big Fitz said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your hate has rendered you intellectually impotent and common sense eludes you.
> 
> Good luck on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: you cannot logically or factually refute what I wrote, so you try to bluff your way past.  Sorry Fitz, but a 12 year old can see through your smokescreen.   Enjoy being one of Beck's bumpkins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sigh.... ::inching bridge of nose:::
> 
> Refuting you on this is like a Rabbi wasting time refuting a skinhead saying "all Jews must die, change my mind, you ****."
> 
> I could fisk the shit out of you on this, but at 190 posts, your a common internet toughguy troll with barely the brains to pick his own nose, let alone type.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, I thought there would be something of worth in your response as to refuting what I stated about Beck and his dog & pony show...or maybe you would have had a laundry list of counters to the list of Beck's lies & bullshit I linked earlier on this thread...post #99 and #123.

But instead, all the audience got was a lame attempt to dodge the issue by your personal attack and self aggrandizing bullhorn.

So unless you're willing to show some maturity or intellect and respond to the points I made like a rational, honest human being, I'd say we're done, and will leave you to bluff and bluster alone.


----------



## Foxfyre

taichiliberal said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: you cannot logically or factually refute what I wrote, so you try to bluff your way past.  Sorry Fitz, but a 12 year old can see through your smokescreen.   Enjoy being one of Beck's bumpkins.
> 
> 
> 
> sigh.... ::inching bridge of nose:::
> 
> Refuting you on this is like a Rabbi wasting time refuting a skinhead saying "all Jews must die, change my mind, you ****."
> 
> I could fisk the shit out of you on this, but at 190 posts, your a common internet toughguy troll with barely the brains to pick his own nose, let alone type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I thought there would be something of worth in your response as to refuting what I stated about Beck and his dog & pony show...or maybe you would have had a laundry list of counters to the list of Beck's lies & bullshit I linked earlier on this thread.
> 
> But instead, all the audience got was a lame attempt to dodge the issue by your personal attack and self aggrandizing bullhorn.
> 
> So unless you're willing to show some maturity or intellect and respond to the points I made like a rational, honest human being, I'd say we're done, and will leave you to bluff and bluster alone.
Click to expand...


Thank God.  At least Fitz (and AA) isn't here just to make snarky comments but is trying to discuss the rally.  I appreciate that.


----------



## Avatar4321

AquaAthena said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think many people will understand it. it doesnt matter how non-political it is. The people who don't like Glenn are going to find excuses to dismiss this. It's a shame though. We live in a world where integrity and honesty are desperately needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn's rally benefited the Special Operations Warrior Foundation as well as many thousands of people who felt a need to be there. I think Glenn knows something in principal, that Margaret Mead also did, and that is "A small group of thoughtful people can change the world. Indeed it is the only thing that ever has."
Click to expand...


I think it's more that thoughful people can change the world... 

I dont even think many of the people there to support the Rally really understood it.


----------



## Foxfyre

I'm guessing that Sharpton didn't get more than a few dozen folks at his rally since even WAPO won't speculate on a number.  If it was much larger group, the leftwing media would be citing at least "several hundred people".

Too soon to say how many folks showed up at the Restore Honor Rally.  The leftwing media is citing it as "several thousand" which probably translates at least to tens of thousands.  On Fox News Sunday this morning, Chris Wallace interviewed Beck and it was said that they'll have to wait until the aerial photos are analyzed to get a definitive count.  But just looking at the preliminary long shots, we can be pretty sure the count will exceed a hundred thousand.

So what brings a hundred thousand folks out on a Saturday morning to stand in the sun and participate in something as non-flammatory as "Restoring Honor?"  That says to me that this country is ready to get itself back on a much different road with much different emphasis than what we seen for the last couple of decades and even before.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Foxfyre said:


> I wonder if we can agree to set aside bitter partisanship and ideology and just celebrate our great American heritage in a "A Rally to Restore Honor"?
> 
> The purpose of the event is advertised thusly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throughout history America has seen many great leaders and noteworthy citizens change her course. It is through their personal virtues and by their example that we are able to live as a free people. On August 28, come celebrate America by honoring our heroes, our heritage and our future.
> 
> Join the Special Operations Warrior Foundation, Glenn Beck, Sarah Palin and many more for this non-political event that pays tribute to Americas service personnel and other upstanding citizens who embody our nations founding principles of integrity, truth and honor.
> 
> Our freedom is possible only if we remain virtuous. Help us restore the values that founded this great nation. On August, 28th, come join us in our pledge to restore honor at the steps of the Lincoln Memorial in Washington DC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not, I wonder if we can discuss some of the themes that will be presented at the rally?  The liberal blogs are being pretty critical and disdainful of the gathering.
> 
> Dr. Alveda King  the niece of Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.,  explains why she's speaking at the Glenn Beck 8/28 rally in Washington this Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck 8/28 rally: It's a matter of honor
> By Alveda King / August 26, 2010
> New York
> 
> n front of the Lincoln Memorial in June, a group of students caught up in a moment of spontaneous patriotism broke into song. But the US Park Police were quick to shush the members of the Young Americas Foundation, saying singing is not allowed at the memorial. The song that was stifled? The Star-Spangled Banner.
> 
> At the Martin Luther King, Jr., Center for Nonviolent Social Change in Atlanta this July, an official at the memorial to one of the greatest civil rights leaders in the world  my Uncle Martin  removed a bullhorn from the hands of Father Frank Pavone, an internationally recognized leader of the pro-life movement. We were a group more than 100 strong, in Atlanta to declare that abortion is the greatest violation of civil rights in our day. We brought a wreath to lay at Uncle Martins grave while we prayed, but due to a King Center officials barricade at the gravesite, we werent allowed. The National Park Service said that would constitute a demonstration.
> 
> So much for freedom of assembly.
> 
> *Symbols of liberty*
> Americans are hungry to reclaim the symbols of our liberty, hard won by an unlikely group of outnumbered, outgunned, underfunded patriots determined not to live in servitude to the British Empire. If we want to sing the national anthem at a memorial to the man who led this fledgling nation out of slavery, and made my people free, we should be able to send our voices soaring to the heavens.
> 
> Glenn Becks Rally to Restore Honor this Saturday will give us that chance, and thats why I feel its important for me to be there.
> 
> Before the words were out of Mr. Becks mouth announcing the Aug. 28 rally, The New York Times noted that it would be at the same place and 47 years to the day since my Uncle Martin gave his I Have a Dream Speech. When asked why he chose that date in particular, Beck said he had not realized its significance, but in thinking about it, he saw it is an auspicious day to rally for the honor of the American people. He has said, and hes right, that Martin Luther King didnt speak only for African-Americans. He spoke for all Americans, and his words still ring true. . . .
> Glenn Beck 8/28 rally: It's a matter of honor - CSMonitor.com
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


No. there will be no putting aside party politics.
Sorry.


----------



## Foxfyre

Well I listened to most of it live stream and I didn't hear any politics.  Patriotic, yes.  Religious overtones, yes.  But politics of any kind, no.

I posted this on Samson's thread focusing on Sharpton's rally, but I think this should be posted here too:

I'm finding a few media sources--VERY few media sources--that are portraying an overview of the Beck crowd:















The crowd attending the "Restoring Honor" rally, organized by Glenn Beck, is seen from the top of the Washington Monument in Washington, on Saturday, Aug. 28, 2010. In the foreground is the National World War II Memorial and the Lincoln Memorial is at the top. (Associated Press)

Sharpton is estimating several thousand at his rally.  Townhall, a decidedly rightwing publication, graciously reported a few hundred.  WAPO didn't even do that retaining its journalistic credibility by concededing that Sharpton didn't get as many as Beck.

But where are the overview pictures for Sharpton?  Didn't anybody get any?


----------



## Avatar4321

Doesn't matter how many people came to either rally. I just really hate people lying about it pretending there werent lots of people there. And remember, there were still people waiting in line for the Metro a while into it as well.


----------



## Modbert

Dunno about the Sharpton rally, but estimates are saying about 100k give or take a couple thousand for Beck's. Though Palin and or Bachmann are trying to spread false information that was it was at least half a million. Though from what I read, it was far below their (organizers) expectations.


----------



## taichiliberal

Big Fitz said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your hate has rendered you intellectually impotent and common sense eludes you.
> 
> Good luck on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: you cannot logically or factually refute what I wrote, so you try to bluff your way past.  Sorry Fitz, but a 12 year old can see through your smokescreen.   Enjoy being one of Beck's bumpkins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sigh.... ::inching bridge of nose:::
> 
> Refuting you on this is like a Rabbi wasting time refuting a skinhead saying "all Jews must die, change my mind, you ****."
> 
> I could fisk the shit out of you on this, but at 190 posts, your a common internet toughguy troll with barely the brains to pick his own nose, let alone type.
Click to expand...




Foxfyre said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> sigh.... ::inching bridge of nose:::
> 
> Refuting you on this is like a Rabbi wasting time refuting a skinhead saying "all Jews must die, change my mind, you ****."
> 
> I could fisk the shit out of you on this, but at 190 posts, your a common internet toughguy troll with barely the brains to pick his own nose, let alone type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I thought there would be something of worth in your response as to refuting what I stated about Beck and his dog & pony show...or maybe you would have had a laundry list of counters to the list of Beck's lies & bullshit I linked earlier on this thread.
> 
> But instead, all the audience got was a lame attempt to dodge the issue by your personal attack and self aggrandizing bullhorn.
> 
> So unless you're willing to show some maturity or intellect and respond to the points I made like a rational, honest human being, I'd say we're done, and will leave you to bluff and bluster alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank God.  At least Fitz (and AA) isn't here just to make snarky comments but is trying to discuss the rally.  I appreciate that.
Click to expand...


As the chronology of the posts shows, Fitz just deteriorates to an irrational, foot stomping child when properly challenged....so if that's what you consider a rational, honest way to discuss the issue, then I feel sorry for you, and will most likely end up not following up any like minded retorts from you.....especially since you were stopped cold with posts #99, #123 and #143.

Seems you're just another Beck wonk who's long on talking points but short on factual analysis, Foxy....a shame.


----------



## skookerasbil

Im laughing..............all weekend you go over to DRUDGE and what do you see? A big old photo of a few hundred thousand people on the mall in DC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fcukking sweet...................and the k00ks have been falling all over themselves all weekend trying to marginalize the event Hmmm............


----------



## Avatar4321

Modbert said:


> Dunno about the Sharpton rally, but estimates are saying about 100k give or take a couple thousand for Beck's. Though Palin and or Bachmann are trying to spread false information that was it was at least 500 million. Though from what I read, it was far below their expectations.



IT was closer to half a million. Look at the picture. the area around the between the memorial and the pool holds about 200,000 alone. That area is packed. so is the overflow. There are even people behind the WW2 memorial and out to the sides.

Don't know who is estimating, but they are imagining things.


----------



## skookerasbil

EVERYWHERE you look, the American left is getting their asses handed to them!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil




----------



## taichiliberal

skookerasbil said:


>



Posts #99, #123, and #143.

FreedomWorks and Fox News can bus over all the teabaggers they want....but they sure as hell can't stand up to simple fact based analysis.

Now, care to enlighten us all as to exactly what was the point of all the flag waving, pseudo-evangelism?  I'll wait.


----------



## Avatar4321

taichiliberal said:


> Posts #99, #123, and #143.
> 
> FreedomWorks and Fox News can bus over all the teabaggers they want....but they sure as hell can't stand up to simple fact based analysis.
> 
> Now, care to enlighten us all as to exactly what was the point of all the flag waving, pseudo-evangelism?  I'll wait.



Wait. Fox was bussing people over? for free? Dang it.


----------



## Foxfyre

Avatar4321 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posts #99, #123, and #143.
> 
> FreedomWorks and Fox News can bus over all the teabaggers they want....but they sure as hell can't stand up to simple fact based analysis.
> 
> Now, care to enlighten us all as to exactly what was the point of all the flag waving, pseudo-evangelism?  I'll wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. Fox was bussing people over? for free? Dang it.
Click to expand...


News to me.  They did have busses lined up to help folks get there--obviously several hundred thousand people would have had no place to park--but that was advertised in the promo well ahead of the event.  Fox News was not mentioned.

Nobody knew what to expect at this event.  There wasn't anything in the promo materials that let anybody know what to expect.  And still so many many people went.  They were drawn there for some higher purpose that I'm sure the mainstream media is unable to comprehend. 

I know the organizers were hoping for it to be a turning point in which the nation finally regains its perspectives and priorities and we turn it around and start rebuilding all that made America the great nation that it is.   At least that's what I got from the rally.  I think those who attended did too.


----------



## Intense

Foxfyre said:


> I wonder if we can agree to set aside bitter partisanship and ideology and just celebrate our great American heritage in a "A Rally to Restore Honor"?
> 
> The purpose of the event is advertised thusly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throughout history America has seen many great leaders and noteworthy citizens change her course. It is through their personal virtues and by their example that we are able to live as a free people. On August 28, come celebrate America by honoring our heroes, our heritage and our future.
> 
> Join the Special Operations Warrior Foundation, Glenn Beck, Sarah Palin and many more for this non-political event that pays tribute to America&#8217;s service personnel and other upstanding citizens who embody our nation&#8217;s founding principles of integrity, truth and honor.
> 
> Our freedom is possible only if we remain virtuous. Help us restore the values that founded this great nation. On August, 28th, come join us in our pledge to restore honor at the steps of the Lincoln Memorial in Washington DC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not, I wonder if we can discuss some of the themes that will be presented at the rally?  The liberal blogs are being pretty critical and disdainful of the gathering.
> 
> Dr. Alveda King &#8211; the niece of Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr., &#8211; explains why she's speaking at the Glenn Beck 8/28 rally in Washington this Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck 8/28 rally: It's a matter of honor
> By Alveda King / August 26, 2010
> New York
> 
> n front of the Lincoln Memorial in June, a group of students caught up in a moment of spontaneous patriotism broke into song. But the US Park Police were quick to shush the members of the Young America&#8217;s Foundation, saying singing is not allowed at the memorial. The song that was stifled? &#8220;The Star-Spangled Banner.&#8221;
> 
> At the Martin Luther King, Jr., Center for Nonviolent Social Change in Atlanta this July, an official at the memorial to one of the greatest civil rights leaders in the world &#8211; my Uncle Martin &#8211; removed a bullhorn from the hands of Father Frank Pavone, an internationally recognized leader of the pro-life movement. We were a group more than 100 strong, in Atlanta to declare that abortion is the greatest violation of civil rights in our day. We brought a wreath to lay at Uncle Martin&#8217;s grave while we prayed, but due to a King Center official&#8217;s barricade at the gravesite, we weren&#8217;t allowed. The National Park Service said that would constitute a demonstration.
> 
> So much for freedom of assembly.
> 
> *Symbols of liberty*
> Americans are hungry to reclaim the symbols of our liberty, hard won by an unlikely group of outnumbered, outgunned, underfunded patriots determined not to live in servitude to the British Empire. If we want to sing the national anthem at a memorial to the man who led this fledgling nation out of slavery, and made my people free, we should be able to send our voices soaring to the heavens.
> 
> Glenn Beck&#8217;s &#8220;Rally to Restore Honor&#8221; this Saturday will give us that chance, and that&#8217;s why I feel it&#8217;s important for me to be there.
> 
> Before the words were out of Mr. Beck&#8217;s mouth announcing the Aug. 28 rally, The New York Times noted that it would be at the same place and 47 years to the day since my Uncle Martin gave his &#8220;I Have a Dream Speech.&#8221; When asked why he chose that date in particular, Beck said he had not realized its significance, but in thinking about it, he saw it is an auspicious day to rally for the honor of the American people. He has said, and he&#8217;s right, that Martin Luther King didn&#8217;t speak only for African-Americans. He spoke for all Americans, and his words still ring true. . . .
> Glenn Beck 8/28 rally: It's a matter of honor - CSMonitor.com
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Hey All! I just got back from D.C., great experience. The Rally was a blast. I met some really nice people while down there, all shapes and sizes, and colors. It was an adventure.  I felt like Tom Hank's a bit, in "Joe Verses The Volcano". It does really boil down to reliable luggage in the end. 

Saw a couple of Sharpton interview's, and Glenn on Fox News Sunday. Interesting spread.   CNN trying to start a Race War??? Pretty retarded.


----------



## bodecea

Intense said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if we can agree to set aside bitter partisanship and ideology and just celebrate our great American heritage in a "A Rally to Restore Honor"?
> 
> The purpose of the event is advertised thusly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throughout history America has seen many great leaders and noteworthy citizens change her course. It is through their personal virtues and by their example that we are able to live as a free people. On August 28, come celebrate America by honoring our heroes, our heritage and our future.
> 
> Join the Special Operations Warrior Foundation, Glenn Beck, Sarah Palin and many more for this non-political event that pays tribute to Americas service personnel and other upstanding citizens who embody our nations founding principles of integrity, truth and honor.
> 
> Our freedom is possible only if we remain virtuous. Help us restore the values that founded this great nation. On August, 28th, come join us in our pledge to restore honor at the steps of the Lincoln Memorial in Washington DC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not, I wonder if we can discuss some of the themes that will be presented at the rally?  The liberal blogs are being pretty critical and disdainful of the gathering.
> 
> Dr. Alveda King  the niece of Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.,  explains why she's speaking at the Glenn Beck 8/28 rally in Washington this Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck 8/28 rally: It's a matter of honor
> By Alveda King / August 26, 2010
> New York
> 
> n front of the Lincoln Memorial in June, a group of students caught up in a moment of spontaneous patriotism broke into song. But the US Park Police were quick to shush the members of the Young Americas Foundation, saying singing is not allowed at the memorial. The song that was stifled? The Star-Spangled Banner.
> 
> At the Martin Luther King, Jr., Center for Nonviolent Social Change in Atlanta this July, an official at the memorial to one of the greatest civil rights leaders in the world  my Uncle Martin  removed a bullhorn from the hands of Father Frank Pavone, an internationally recognized leader of the pro-life movement. We were a group more than 100 strong, in Atlanta to declare that abortion is the greatest violation of civil rights in our day. We brought a wreath to lay at Uncle Martins grave while we prayed, but due to a King Center officials barricade at the gravesite, we werent allowed. The National Park Service said that would constitute a demonstration.
> 
> So much for freedom of assembly.
> 
> *Symbols of liberty*
> Americans are hungry to reclaim the symbols of our liberty, hard won by an unlikely group of outnumbered, outgunned, underfunded patriots determined not to live in servitude to the British Empire. If we want to sing the national anthem at a memorial to the man who led this fledgling nation out of slavery, and made my people free, we should be able to send our voices soaring to the heavens.
> 
> Glenn Becks Rally to Restore Honor this Saturday will give us that chance, and thats why I feel its important for me to be there.
> 
> Before the words were out of Mr. Becks mouth announcing the Aug. 28 rally, The New York Times noted that it would be at the same place and 47 years to the day since my Uncle Martin gave his I Have a Dream Speech. When asked why he chose that date in particular, Beck said he had not realized its significance, but in thinking about it, he saw it is an auspicious day to rally for the honor of the American people. He has said, and hes right, that Martin Luther King didnt speak only for African-Americans. He spoke for all Americans, and his words still ring true. . . .
> Glenn Beck 8/28 rally: It's a matter of honor - CSMonitor.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey All! I just got back from D.C., great experience. The Rally was a blast. I met some really nice people while down there, all shapes and sizes, and colors. It was an adventure.  I felt like Tom Hank's a bit, in "Joe Verses The Volcano". It does really boil down to reliable luggage in the end.
> 
> Saw a couple of Sharpton interview's, and Glenn on Fox News Sunday. Interesting spread.   CNN trying to start a Race War??? Pretty retarded.
Click to expand...


Did they have enough porti-potties?  I hate it when they don't have enough porti-potties at events.


----------



## Foxfyre

Intense said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if we can agree to set aside bitter partisanship and ideology and just celebrate our great American heritage in a "A Rally to Restore Honor"?
> 
> The purpose of the event is advertised thusly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throughout history America has seen many great leaders and noteworthy citizens change her course. It is through their personal virtues and by their example that we are able to live as a free people. On August 28, come celebrate America by honoring our heroes, our heritage and our future.
> 
> Join the Special Operations Warrior Foundation, Glenn Beck, Sarah Palin and many more for this non-political event that pays tribute to Americas service personnel and other upstanding citizens who embody our nations founding principles of integrity, truth and honor.
> 
> Our freedom is possible only if we remain virtuous. Help us restore the values that founded this great nation. On August, 28th, come join us in our pledge to restore honor at the steps of the Lincoln Memorial in Washington DC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not, I wonder if we can discuss some of the themes that will be presented at the rally?  The liberal blogs are being pretty critical and disdainful of the gathering.
> 
> Dr. Alveda King  the niece of Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.,  explains why she's speaking at the Glenn Beck 8/28 rally in Washington this Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck 8/28 rally: It's a matter of honor
> By Alveda King / August 26, 2010
> New York
> 
> n front of the Lincoln Memorial in June, a group of students caught up in a moment of spontaneous patriotism broke into song. But the US Park Police were quick to shush the members of the Young Americas Foundation, saying singing is not allowed at the memorial. The song that was stifled? The Star-Spangled Banner.
> 
> At the Martin Luther King, Jr., Center for Nonviolent Social Change in Atlanta this July, an official at the memorial to one of the greatest civil rights leaders in the world  my Uncle Martin  removed a bullhorn from the hands of Father Frank Pavone, an internationally recognized leader of the pro-life movement. We were a group more than 100 strong, in Atlanta to declare that abortion is the greatest violation of civil rights in our day. We brought a wreath to lay at Uncle Martins grave while we prayed, but due to a King Center officials barricade at the gravesite, we werent allowed. The National Park Service said that would constitute a demonstration.
> 
> So much for freedom of assembly.
> 
> *Symbols of liberty*
> Americans are hungry to reclaim the symbols of our liberty, hard won by an unlikely group of outnumbered, outgunned, underfunded patriots determined not to live in servitude to the British Empire. If we want to sing the national anthem at a memorial to the man who led this fledgling nation out of slavery, and made my people free, we should be able to send our voices soaring to the heavens.
> 
> Glenn Becks Rally to Restore Honor this Saturday will give us that chance, and thats why I feel its important for me to be there.
> 
> Before the words were out of Mr. Becks mouth announcing the Aug. 28 rally, The New York Times noted that it would be at the same place and 47 years to the day since my Uncle Martin gave his I Have a Dream Speech. When asked why he chose that date in particular, Beck said he had not realized its significance, but in thinking about it, he saw it is an auspicious day to rally for the honor of the American people. He has said, and hes right, that Martin Luther King didnt speak only for African-Americans. He spoke for all Americans, and his words still ring true. . . .
> Glenn Beck 8/28 rally: It's a matter of honor - CSMonitor.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey All! I just got back from D.C., great experience. The Rally was a blast. I met some really nice people while down there, all shapes and sizes, and colors. It was an adventure.  I felt like Tom Hank's a bit, in "Joe Verses The Volcano". It does really boil down to reliable luggage in the end.
> 
> Saw a couple of Sharpton interview's, and Glenn on Fox News Sunday. Interesting spread.   CNN trying to start a Race War??? Pretty retarded.
Click to expand...


Hey Intense.  Really REALLY happy to hear from somebody who was actually there.

Could you put into a reasonably short paragraph what this rally was all about?


----------



## American Horse

In case you missed it and would like to hear from Glen on the subject, here's a link to Fox News Sunday's Chris Wallace interview of Glen August 29, the day after; twenty five minutes

Glenn Beck on 'Fox News Sunday' - Video - FoxNews.com


----------



## taichiliberal

Avatar4321 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posts #99, #123, and #143.
> 
> FreedomWorks and Fox News can bus over all the teabaggers they want....but they sure as hell can't stand up to simple fact based analysis.
> 
> Now, care to enlighten us all as to exactly what was the point of all the flag waving, pseudo-evangelism?  I'll wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. Fox was bussing people over? for free? Dang it.
Click to expand...


Who said it was for free?  Small wonder why Beck calls these people "idiots".

 Here, FYI


*Updated Bus List for the March on DC*

http://www.freedomworks.org/blog/bstein80/updated-bus-list-for-the-march-on-dc


*Locals get on the bus for Beck's patriot rally*
Updated Bus List for the March on DC

FreedomWorks has a history with the teabaggers for organizing these little jaunts...and Fox News does the same with it's punditry puppet shows a'la Hannity.

Now, care to enlighten us all as to exactly what was the point of all the flag waving, pseudo-evangelism?  I'll wait.


----------



## taichiliberal

Foxfyre said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posts #99, #123, and #143.
> 
> FreedomWorks and Fox News can bus over all the teabaggers they want....but they sure as hell can't stand up to simple fact based analysis.
> 
> Now, care to enlighten us all as to exactly what was the point of all the flag waving, pseudo-evangelism?  I'll wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. Fox was bussing people over? for free? Dang it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> News to me.  They did have busses lined up to help folks get there--obviously several hundred thousand people would have had no place to park--but that was advertised in the promo well ahead of the event.  Fox News was not mentioned.
> 
> Nobody knew what to expect at this event.  There wasn't anything in the promo materials that let anybody know what to expect.  And still so many many people went.  They were drawn there for some higher purpose that I'm sure the mainstream media is unable to comprehend.
> 
> I know the organizers were hoping for it to be a turning point in which the nation finally regains its perspectives and priorities and we turn it around and start rebuilding all that made America the great nation that it is.   At least that's what I got from the rally.  I think those who attended did too.
Click to expand...




And this is a prime example of how Beck's "idiots" distort a converstion, and then treat that distortion as fact.

I NEVER said it was for free...you guys should REALLY know your subject before you go off on a tear like this.  Here, FYI


*Updated Bus List for the March on DC*

Updated Bus List for the March on DC | FreedomWorks


*Locals get on the bus for Beck's patriot rally*
Updated Bus List for the March on DC

FreedomWorks has a history with the teabaggers for organizing these little jaunts...and Fox News does the same with it's punditry puppet shows a'la Hannity.

Now, care to enlighten us all as to exactly what was the point of all the flag waving, pseudo-evangelism?  I'll wait.


----------



## Foxfyre

taichiliberal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. Fox was bussing people over? for free? Dang it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News to me.  They did have busses lined up to help folks get there--obviously several hundred thousand people would have had no place to park--but that was advertised in the promo well ahead of the event.  Fox News was not mentioned.
> 
> Nobody knew what to expect at this event.  There wasn't anything in the promo materials that let anybody know what to expect.  And still so many many people went.  They were drawn there for some higher purpose that I'm sure the mainstream media is unable to comprehend.
> 
> I know the organizers were hoping for it to be a turning point in which the nation finally regains its perspectives and priorities and we turn it around and start rebuilding all that made America the great nation that it is.   At least that's what I got from the rally.  I think those who attended did too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a prime example of how Beck's "idiots" distort a converstion, and then treat that distortion as fact.
> 
> I NEVER said it was for free...you guys should REALLY know your subject before you go off on a tear like this.  Here, FYI
> 
> 
> *Updated Bus List for the March on DC*
> 
> Updated Bus List for the March on DC | FreedomWorks
> 
> 
> *Locals get on the bus for Beck's patriot rally*
> Updated Bus List for the March on DC
> 
> FreedomWorks has a history with the teabaggers for organizing these little jaunts...and Fox News does the same with it's punditry puppet shows a'la Hannity.
> 
> Now, care to enlighten us all as to exactly what was the point of all the flag waving, pseudo-evangelism?  I'll wait.
Click to expand...


You don't read very carefully do you.


----------



## Avatar4321

So i guess because people organized buses down there it's just astroturf by Fox.

Fox forced all those hundreds of people down.


----------



## Intense

bodecea said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if we can agree to set aside bitter partisanship and ideology and just celebrate our great American heritage in a "A Rally to Restore Honor"?
> 
> The purpose of the event is advertised thusly:
> 
> 
> 
> If not, I wonder if we can discuss some of the themes that will be presented at the rally?  The liberal blogs are being pretty critical and disdainful of the gathering.
> 
> Dr. Alveda King  the niece of Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.,  explains why she's speaking at the Glenn Beck 8/28 rally in Washington this Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey All! I just got back from D.C., great experience. The Rally was a blast. I met some really nice people while down there, all shapes and sizes, and colors. It was an adventure.  I felt like Tom Hank's a bit, in "Joe Verses The Volcano". It does really boil down to reliable luggage in the end.
> 
> Saw a couple of Sharpton interview's, and Glenn on Fox News Sunday. Interesting spread.   CNN trying to start a Race War??? Pretty retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did they have enough porti-potties?  I hate it when they don't have enough porti-potties at events.
Click to expand...


LOL!!! They had an Army of porti-potties.


----------



## Intense

taichiliberal said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posts #99, #123, and #143.
> 
> FreedomWorks and Fox News can bus over all the teabaggers they want....but they sure as hell can't stand up to simple fact based analysis.
> 
> Now, care to enlighten us all as to exactly what was the point of all the flag waving, pseudo-evangelism?  I'll wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. Fox was bussing people over? for free? Dang it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said it was for free?  Small wonder why Beck calls these people "idiots".
> 
> Here, FYI
> 
> 
> *Updated Bus List for the March on DC*
> 
> Updated Bus List for the March on DC | FreedomWorks
> 
> 
> *Locals get on the bus for Beck's patriot rally*
> Updated Bus List for the March on DC
> 
> FreedomWorks has a history with the teabaggers for organizing these little jaunts...and Fox News does the same with it's punditry puppet shows a'la Hannity.
> 
> Now, care to enlighten us all as to exactly what was the point of all the flag waving, pseudo-evangelism?  I'll wait.
Click to expand...


Looks like great community organization to me. I'll give it a 100%. Very responsible. I went AMTRAK, as did many others. 

What was it about????? Personal Responsibility. Reclaiming Your Life. Faith. Reaching out to others. Part of what you fail to grasp, was that Everyone was welcome, even you.  We all matter, whether in the majority or minority, no one can take that away.


----------



## bodecea

Intense said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey All! I just got back from D.C., great experience. The Rally was a blast. I met some really nice people while down there, all shapes and sizes, and colors. It was an adventure.  I felt like Tom Hank's a bit, in "Joe Verses The Volcano". It does really boil down to reliable luggage in the end.
> 
> Saw a couple of Sharpton interview's, and Glenn on Fox News Sunday. Interesting spread.   CNN trying to start a Race War??? Pretty retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they have enough porti-potties?  I hate it when they don't have enough porti-potties at events.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!!! They had an Army of porti-potties.
Click to expand...



Good.  That is always the most important thing.


----------



## Intense

bodecea said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they have enough porti-potties?  I hate it when they don't have enough porti-potties at events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! They had an Army of porti-potties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good.  That is always the most important thing.
Click to expand...


Funny thing, taking the elevator in the Lincoln Monument down to the first floor, the Woman's line was pretty long. Guess what the wait was for the Men's Room??? Zero!!!


----------



## bodecea

Intense said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! They had an Army of porti-potties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good.  That is always the most important thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny thing, taking the elevator in the Lincoln Monument down to the first floor, the Woman's line was pretty long. Guess what the wait was for the Men's Room??? Zero!!!
Click to expand...


If you are a woman, this is a part of your life.   Best thing new theater/stadium construction did was make twice as many women's bathrooms as mens.   It takes us at least twice as long considering we don't use a trough.


----------



## Intense

bodecea said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good.  That is always the most important thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing, taking the elevator in the Lincoln Monument down to the first floor, the Woman's line was pretty long. Guess what the wait was for the Men's Room??? Zero!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are a woman, this is a part of your life.   Best thing new theater/stadium construction did was make twice as many women's bathrooms as mens.   It takes us at least twice as long considering we don't use a trough.
Click to expand...


There is nothing as disturbing as watching a woman use a urinal.


----------



## bornright

This rally was not about Glenn Beck no more than the rally so many years ago was about Martin Luther King.  Beck and King are just men with strong views that have or had the ability to speak these views.  If it were about Beck and King then Beck now owns the Lincoln Memorial every 8/28 as his crowd was much larger than King's was so many years ago.  Much of what Beck and King say is the same.

Something that I feel has been ignored is the reason for the low turnout for Al Sharpton.  I 
feel it is because for the most part King's wish has come true.  Blacks obviously have the same equal rights as whites in America today.  There are still many that are held back, not by whites but by themselves.  Confidence, hard work, and education is sometimes difficult to achieve when you have someone like Sharpton telling you that you can't make it in America.  Depressed Al should encourage instead of discourage.  I apologize for getting off topic.


----------



## Ozmar

Foxfyre said:


> I wonder if we can agree to set aside bitter partisanship and ideology and just celebrate our great American heritage in a "A Rally to Restore Honor"?


 I'm not even sure where to begin. It's a gathering of Teabaggers. People of a certain political ideology fall into that group... 





> The purpose of the event is advertised thusly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throughout history America has seen many great leaders and noteworthy citizens change her course. It is through their personal virtues and by their example that we are able to live as a free people. On August 28, come celebrate America by honoring our heroes, our heritage and our future.
> 
> Join the Special Operations Warrior Foundation, Glenn Beck, Sarah Palin and many more for this non-political event that pays tribute to Americas service personnel and other upstanding citizens who embody our nations founding principles of integrity, truth and honor.
> 
> Our freedom is possible only if we remain virtuous. Help us restore the values that founded this great nation. On August, 28th, come join us in our pledge to restore honor at the steps of the Lincoln Memorial in Washington DC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not, I wonder if we can discuss some of the themes that will be presented at the rally?  The liberal blogs are being pretty critical and disdainful of the gathering.
> 
> Dr. Alveda King  the niece of Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.,  explains why she's speaking at the Glenn Beck 8/28 rally in Washington this Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck 8/28 rally: It's a matter of honor
> By Alveda King / August 26, 2010
> New York
> 
> n front of the Lincoln Memorial in June, a group of students caught up in a moment of spontaneous patriotism broke into song. But the US Park Police were quick to shush the members of the Young Americas Foundation, saying singing is not allowed at the memorial. The song that was stifled? The Star-Spangled Banner.
> 
> At the Martin Luther King, Jr., Center for Nonviolent Social Change in Atlanta this July, an official at the memorial to one of the greatest civil rights leaders in the world  my Uncle Martin  removed a bullhorn from the hands of Father Frank Pavone, an internationally recognized leader of the pro-life movement. We were a group more than 100 strong, in Atlanta to declare that abortion is the greatest violation of civil rights in our day. We brought a wreath to lay at Uncle Martins grave while we prayed, but due to a King Center officials barricade at the gravesite, we werent allowed. The National Park Service said that would constitute a demonstration.
> 
> So much for freedom of assembly.
> 
> *Symbols of liberty*
> Americans are hungry to reclaim the symbols of our liberty, hard won by an unlikely group of outnumbered, outgunned, underfunded patriots determined not to live in servitude to the British Empire. If we want to sing the national anthem at a memorial to the man who led this fledgling nation out of slavery, and made my people free, we should be able to send our voices soaring to the heavens.
> 
> Glenn Becks Rally to Restore Honor this Saturday will give us that chance, and thats why I feel its important for me to be there.
> 
> Before the words were out of Mr. Becks mouth announcing the Aug. 28 rally, The New York Times noted that it would be at the same place and 47 years to the day since my Uncle Martin gave his I Have a Dream Speech. When asked why he chose that date in particular, Beck said he had not realized its significance, but in thinking about it, he saw it is an auspicious day to rally for the honor of the American people. He has said, and hes right, that Martin Luther King didnt speak only for African-Americans. He spoke for all Americans, and his words still ring true. . . .
> Glenn Beck 8/28 rally: It's a matter of honor - CSMonitor.com
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Ozmar said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if we can agree to set aside bitter partisanship and ideology and just celebrate our great American heritage in a "A Rally to Restore Honor"?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even sure where to begin. It's a gathering of Teabaggers. People of a certain political ideology fall into that group...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The purpose of the event is advertised thusly:
> 
> 
> 
> If not, I wonder if we can discuss some of the themes that will be presented at the rally?  The liberal blogs are being pretty critical and disdainful of the gathering.
> 
> Dr. Alveda King  the niece of Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.,  explains why she's speaking at the Glenn Beck 8/28 rally in Washington this Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck 8/28 rally: It's a matter of honor
> By Alveda King / August 26, 2010
> New York
> 
> n front of the Lincoln Memorial in June, a group of students caught up in a moment of spontaneous patriotism broke into song. But the US Park Police were quick to shush the members of the Young Americas Foundation, saying singing is not allowed at the memorial. The song that was stifled? The Star-Spangled Banner.
> 
> At the Martin Luther King, Jr., Center for Nonviolent Social Change in Atlanta this July, an official at the memorial to one of the greatest civil rights leaders in the world  my Uncle Martin  removed a bullhorn from the hands of Father Frank Pavone, an internationally recognized leader of the pro-life movement. We were a group more than 100 strong, in Atlanta to declare that abortion is the greatest violation of civil rights in our day. We brought a wreath to lay at Uncle Martins grave while we prayed, but due to a King Center officials barricade at the gravesite, we werent allowed. The National Park Service said that would constitute a demonstration.
> 
> So much for freedom of assembly.
> 
> *Symbols of liberty*
> Americans are hungry to reclaim the symbols of our liberty, hard won by an unlikely group of outnumbered, outgunned, underfunded patriots determined not to live in servitude to the British Empire. If we want to sing the national anthem at a memorial to the man who led this fledgling nation out of slavery, and made my people free, we should be able to send our voices soaring to the heavens.
> 
> Glenn Becks Rally to Restore Honor this Saturday will give us that chance, and thats why I feel its important for me to be there.
> 
> Before the words were out of Mr. Becks mouth announcing the Aug. 28 rally, The New York Times noted that it would be at the same place and 47 years to the day since my Uncle Martin gave his I Have a Dream Speech. When asked why he chose that date in particular, Beck said he had not realized its significance, but in thinking about it, he saw it is an auspicious day to rally for the honor of the American people. He has said, and hes right, that Martin Luther King didnt speak only for African-Americans. He spoke for all Americans, and his words still ring true. . . .
> Glenn Beck 8/28 rally: It's a matter of honor - CSMonitor.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. Just wow.
Click to expand...


Great debating skills. Hope you didn't hurt yourself thinking up that response.


----------



## Intense

bornright said:


> This rally was not about Glenn Beck no more than the rally so many years ago was about Martin Luther King.  Beck and King are just men with strong views that have or had the ability to speak these views.  If it were about Beck and King then Beck now owns the Lincoln Memorial every 8/28 as his crowd was much larger than King's was so many years ago.  Much of what Beck and King say is the same.
> 
> Something that I feel has been ignored is the reason for the low turnout for Al Sharpton.  I
> feel it is because for the most part King's wish has come true.  Blacks obviously have the same equal rights as whites in America today.  There are still many that are held back, not by whites but by themselves.  Confidence, hard work, and education is sometimes difficult to achieve when you have someone like Sharpton telling you that you can't make it in America.  Depressed Al should encourage instead of discourage.  I apologize for getting off topic.



You are not off topic. Well said.


----------



## Big Fitz

> I'd say we're done, and will leave you to bluff and bluster alone.



Your rancid opinion was not solicited nor is it welcome.  So please, seek life elsewhere.  You will not be missed.


----------



## Big Fitz

taichiliberal said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: you cannot logically or factually refute what I wrote, so you try to bluff your way past.  Sorry Fitz, but a 12 year old can see through your smokescreen.   Enjoy being one of Beck's bumpkins.
> 
> 
> 
> sigh.... ::inching bridge of nose:::
> 
> Refuting you on this is like a Rabbi wasting time refuting a skinhead saying "all Jews must die, change my mind, you ****."
> 
> I could fisk the shit out of you on this, but at 190 posts, your a common internet toughguy troll with barely the brains to pick his own nose, let alone type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I thought there would be something of worth in your response as to refuting what I stated about Beck and his dog & pony show...or maybe you would have had a laundry list of counters to the list of Beck's lies & bullshit I linked earlier on this thread.
> 
> But instead, all the audience got was a lame attempt to dodge the issue by your personal attack and self aggrandizing bullhorn.
> 
> So unless you're willing to show some maturity or intellect and respond to the points I made like a rational, honest human being, I'd say we're done, and will leave you to bluff and bluster alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank God.  At least Fitz (and AA) isn't here just to make snarky comments but is trying to discuss the rally.  I appreciate that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As the chronology of the posts shows, Fitz just deteriorates to an irrational, foot stomping child when properly challenged....so if that's what you consider a rational, honest way to discuss the issue, then I feel sorry for you, and will most likely end up not following up any like minded retorts from you.....especially since you were stopped cold with posts #99, #123 and #143.
> 
> Seems you're just another Beck wonk who's long on talking points but short on factual analysis, Foxy....a shame.
Click to expand...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4aAUq_AiPg&feature=related]YouTube - Stuart and the babysitter[/ame]

Ohhh ohhhhhhhhhh... Someone figured out how to log on to the interwebz and is looking for attentionnnnn....  Now put the keyboard down you bad little boy and go ask your mommy or baby sitter if you can play at nickjr.com... mmkay?

When you grow up enough to be worth responding to as an adult, I'll consider that.  Until then little boy, this is for grownups.


----------



## Gunny

jillian said:


> to celebrate it, one would have to think it isn't a load of bull. sorry honey. that isn't 'bitter partisanship', it is a reflection of the person who is doing this and the truly questionable motivation for it... not to mention the apparent dishonesty in him picking this place and this date.
> 
> i'm sorry... i'll leave now.


----------



## Foxfyre

bornright said:


> This rally was not about Glenn Beck no more than the rally so many years ago was about Martin Luther King.  Beck and King are just men with strong views that have or had the ability to speak these views.  If it were about Beck and King then Beck now owns the Lincoln Memorial every 8/28 as his crowd was much larger than King's was so many years ago.  Much of what Beck and King say is the same.
> 
> Something that I feel has been ignored is the reason for the low turnout for Al Sharpton.  I
> feel it is because for the most part King's wish has come true.  Blacks obviously have the same equal rights as whites in America today.  There are still many that are held back, not by whites but by themselves.  Confidence, hard work, and education is sometimes difficult to achieve when you have someone like Sharpton telling you that you can't make it in America.  Depressed Al should encourage instead of discourage.  I apologize for getting off topic.



You're not off topic at all.  Part of the story is that Sharpton himself tried to make Beck's rally a slap in the face of the black man.  The mainstream media has been race baiting like crazy while downplaying the smallness of the Sharpton crowd and downplaying the amazing turnout for the Restore Honor rally.   Many of our leftwing brethren here and other bloggers continue to bash Beck and Tea Parties make the rally about him and have no interest or curiosity in what would draw hundreds of thousands of people to a late summer weekend rally in DC where mobody really knew what to expect.

You're right.  It was not about Beck.  it was not about Sharpton.  It was not about Tea Parties.  It was not about politics.  And it was not about race.  It was about all that has ever been good and noble and important and commendable about America and restoring values and ideals that would get us back on that track.

For those who can look at it from that perspective, it warms the heart and is encouraging in a very troubling time in America.


----------



## bodecea

bornright said:


> *This rally was not about Glenn Beck* no more than the rally so many years ago was about Martin Luther King.  Beck and King are just men with strong views that have or had the ability to speak these views.  If it were about Beck and King then Beck now owns the Lincoln Memorial every 8/28 as his crowd was much larger than King's was so many years ago.  Much of what Beck and King say is the same.
> 
> Something that I feel has been ignored is the reason for the low turnout for Al Sharpton.  I
> feel it is because for the most part King's wish has come true.  Blacks obviously have the same equal rights as whites in America today.  There are still many that are held back, not by whites but by themselves.  Confidence, hard work, and education is sometimes difficult to achieve when you have someone like Sharpton telling you that you can't make it in America.  Depressed Al should encourage instead of discourage.  I apologize for getting off topic.



Of course it wasn't.


----------



## Ozmar

Lonestar_logic said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if we can agree to set aside bitter partisanship and ideology and just celebrate our great American heritage in a "A Rally to Restore Honor"?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even sure where to begin. It's a gathering of Teabaggers. People of a certain political ideology fall into that group...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The purpose of the event is advertised thusly:
> 
> 
> 
> If not, I wonder if we can discuss some of the themes that will be presented at the rally?  The liberal blogs are being pretty critical and disdainful of the gathering.
> 
> Dr. Alveda King  the niece of Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.,  explains why she's speaking at the Glenn Beck 8/28 rally in Washington this Saturday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. Just wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great debating skills. Hope you didn't hurt yourself thinking up that response.
Click to expand...


No in the least, but your cutting sarcastic remarks will leave me scarred for life.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Ozmar said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even sure where to begin. It's a gathering of Teabaggers. People of a certain political ideology fall into that group...
> 
> Wow. Just wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great debating skills. Hope you didn't hurt yourself thinking up that response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No in the least, but your cutting sarcastic remarks will leave me scarred for life.
Click to expand...


You couldn't debate your way out of a paper bag, that much is obvious.


----------



## California Girl

bodecea said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This rally was not about Glenn Beck* no more than the rally so many years ago was about Martin Luther King.  Beck and King are just men with strong views that have or had the ability to speak these views.  If it were about Beck and King then Beck now owns the Lincoln Memorial every 8/28 as his crowd was much larger than King's was so many years ago.  Much of what Beck and King say is the same.
> 
> Something that I feel has been ignored is the reason for the low turnout for Al Sharpton.  I
> feel it is because for the most part King's wish has come true.  Blacks obviously have the same equal rights as whites in America today.  There are still many that are held back, not by whites but by themselves.  Confidence, hard work, and education is sometimes difficult to achieve when you have someone like Sharpton telling you that you can't make it in America.  Depressed Al should encourage instead of discourage.  I apologize for getting off topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it wasn't.
Click to expand...


Maybe that's why the left are struggling with the whole 'date' thing.... Is it because they see MLK instead of his dream? See, conservatives heard his words.... nothing else matters... not the color of his skin, his religion, or anything else.... it was his words. I suggest you go read them. Then ask yourself which rally represented King's words.... Sharpton's message of division or Beck's of unity?


----------



## Ozmar

Lonestar_logic said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great debating skills. Hope you didn't hurt yourself thinking up that response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No in the least, but your cutting sarcastic remarks will leave me scarred for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You couldn't debate your way out of a paper bag, that much is obvious.
Click to expand...


Thank you for your kind words. It is so refreshing to see someone taking the high road on an internet forum. And since we are being nit-picky, your statement should read as such:

You couldn't debate your way out of a paper bag. That much is obvious.


----------



## bodecea

Lonestar_logic said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great debating skills. Hope you didn't hurt yourself thinking up that response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No in the least, but your cutting sarcastic remarks will leave me scarred for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You couldn't debate your way out of a paper bag, that much is obvious.
Click to expand...


Cause YOU are so much smarter, right?


Glad you had a good time, btw.   I was busy taking a tree down, myself.   No time for traveling.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Ozmar said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> No in the least, but your cutting sarcastic remarks will leave me scarred for life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't debate your way out of a paper bag, that much is obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind words. It is so refreshing to see someone taking the high road on an internet forum. And since we are being nit-picky, your statement should read as such:
> 
> You couldn't debate your way out of a paper bag. That much is obvious.
Click to expand...


My statement reads the way I meant it to read, but your free to rewrite it as you see fit. The sentiment remains the same. The high road? No, I think I'll stay on the low road where most of your kind lurks. It's more entertaining that way.


----------



## Ozmar

Lonestar_logic said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't debate your way out of a paper bag, that much is obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind words. It is so refreshing to see someone taking the high road on an internet forum. And since we are being nit-picky, your statement should read as such:
> 
> You couldn't debate your way out of a paper bag. That much is obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My statement reads the way I meant it to read,
Click to expand...

 illiterately? 





> but your free to rewrite it as you see fit.


 The proper way? 





> The sentiment remains the same.


 But the reading actually makes sense. 





> The high road? No, I think I'll stay on the low road where most of your kind lurks. It's more entertaining that way.


 And it's probably for the best because you fit in so well down there.


----------



## Samson

jillian said:


> to celebrate it, one would have to think it isn't a load of bull. sorry honey. that isn't 'bitter partisanship', it is a reflection of the person who is doing this and the truly questionable motivation for it... not to mention the apparent dishonesty in him picking this place and this date.
> 
> i'm sorry... i'll leave now.



"apparent dishonesty?"

What's That?


----------



## Samson

Modbert said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's had her on his show many times. Why on earth would he exclude her from the rally?* Especially once he found out about the connection of the day?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're nothing but a gullible sheep if you honestly believe he didn't know or somebody didn't tell him before setting this date.
Click to expand...


Ok, I don't honestly believe he didn't know.

So what?

Al Sharpton couldn't get more than 3,000 blacks in the DC area to join him in a commemorative demonstration of MLK's "I have a dream" speech because Beck reserved the venue?

AWWWW.....BOOO FUCKIN' HOOOO!!


----------



## California Girl

Samson said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's had her on his show many times. Why on earth would he exclude her from the rally?* Especially once he found out about the connection of the day?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're nothing but a gullible sheep if you honestly believe he didn't know or somebody didn't tell him before setting this date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, I don't honestly believe he didn't know.
> 
> So what?
> 
> Al Sharpton couldn't get more than 3,000 blacks in the DC area to join him in a commemorative demonstration of MLK's "I have a dream" speech because Beck reserved the venue?
> 
> AWWWW.....BOOO FUCKIN' HOOOO!!
Click to expand...


And..... if it was so important - being such a milestone as 47 years.... why hadn't they already booked it? 

Did they have a rally on the 46th?

45th?

44th?

43rd?

42nd?

41st?

Exactly when was the last time they commemorated this milestone in history?


----------



## AmericanFirst

taichiliberal said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posts #99, #123, and #143.
> 
> FreedomWorks and Fox News can bus over all the teabaggers they want....but they sure as hell can't stand up to simple fact based analysis.
> 
> Now, care to enlighten us all as to exactly what was the point of all the flag waving, pseudo-evangelism?  I'll wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. Fox was bussing people over? for free? Dang it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said it was for free?  Small wonder why Beck calls these people "idiots".
> 
> Here, FYI
> 
> 
> *Updated Bus List for the March on DC*
> 
> Updated Bus List for the March on DC | FreedomWorks
> 
> 
> *Locals get on the bus for Beck's patriot rally*
> Updated Bus List for the March on DC
> 
> FreedomWorks has a history with the teabaggers for organizing these little jaunts...and Fox News does the same with it's punditry puppet shows a'la Hannity.
> 
> Now, care to enlighten us all as to exactly what was the point of all the flag waving, pseudo-evangelism?  I'll wait.
Click to expand...

Maybe patriots wave flags, oh but that pisses commies off, if you don't like flag waving, leave my country please. Oh by the way I am wearing my flag with the ten commandments on it t-shirt, that probably pisses you off to.


----------



## Intense

Al should have just been a part of the Rally himself. Glenn did march with him. I wonder if Glenn disappointed Al, by doing what he claimed he would do, rather than living up to the false expectations and preconceived notions of irate critics. I'm sure Glenn is sorry too that he was perceived by Al as a motivational speaker, rather than an inspirer of men. Maybe Al could reach out and give Glenn pointers in finesse. You have to love them both for being who they are. I wouldn't expect them both to be taking walks holding hands, and long hot showers together, but ... one never knows for sure.


----------



## Foxfyre

California Girl said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bornright said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This rally was not about Glenn Beck* no more than the rally so many years ago was about Martin Luther King.  Beck and King are just men with strong views that have or had the ability to speak these views.  If it were about Beck and King then Beck now owns the Lincoln Memorial every 8/28 as his crowd was much larger than King's was so many years ago.  Much of what Beck and King say is the same.
> 
> Something that I feel has been ignored is the reason for the low turnout for Al Sharpton.  I
> feel it is because for the most part King's wish has come true.  Blacks obviously have the same equal rights as whites in America today.  There are still many that are held back, not by whites but by themselves.  Confidence, hard work, and education is sometimes difficult to achieve when you have someone like Sharpton telling you that you can't make it in America.  Depressed Al should encourage instead of discourage.  I apologize for getting off topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe that's why the left are struggling with the whole 'date' thing.... Is it because they see MLK instead of his dream? See, conservatives heard his words.... nothing else matters... not the color of his skin, his religion, or anything else.... it was his words. I suggest you go read them. Then ask yourself which rally represented King's words.... Sharpton's message of division or Beck's of unity?
Click to expand...


I think the left is struggling with this because it is so galling to them to think that somebody they despise as much as Glenn Beck helped organize such a successful event.   They're struggling because they do not want to accept that most of America doesn't support their agenda and point of view, and frankly I think they're terrified that most of America might be right.  They're struggling because it is so damn hard for folks to admit they have been wrong about something they have denounced and opposed and ridiculed for so long.

Al Sharpton could have been a hero by telling his group that it is time for unity and cooperation and let's join the folks at the mall and celebrate together.   He didn't do that.  Somebody pointed out there was a lot of whining about the Restore Honor rally with Sharpton quipping:  They want to disgrace this day.  (Linked from NYT on Samsons thread.)

I dont think anybody at the Restore Honor Rally even mentioned Sharptons counter rally, which is what it was despite his pretty lame denial of that.

The only thing that even remotely suggested bashing was one comment Beck made about Olbermann who had been even more hateful, rude, and offensive than usual when describing the Restore Honor rally.

Beck said: There are thousands and thousands of people that are [web] streaming this right now, and it makes me so happy to know that Keith Olbermann is one of them, he said, to laughter and applause. Because while you-all got in here for free, Keith had to pay $6.95 a month. 
Then Beck blew a kiss to the camera.
Read more: Glenn Beck taunts Keith Olbermann, calls rally 'end of darkness' - Mike Allen - POLITICO.com


----------



## AmericanFirst

taichiliberal said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posts #99, #123, and #143.
> 
> FreedomWorks and Fox News can bus over all the teabaggers they want....but they sure as hell can't stand up to simple fact based analysis.
> 
> Now, care to enlighten us all as to exactly what was the point of all the flag waving, pseudo-evangelism?  I'll wait.
Click to expand...

If you are a true American you know is up with the flag waving, idiot.


----------



## Foxfyre

This is interesting:



> Collected here are a series of updates from Washington Post reporters who were on the ground at the Rev. Al Sharpton's "Reclaim the Dream" rally as the event was unfolding. Read our formal report here.  (linked below)
> 
> 
> The intersection of Independence Avenue and 17th street was a crossroads of expressions and participants from both events came together.
> 
> As one group of black women chanted "Yes we did and get over it," those part of the Glenn Beck rally clapped and passed out Restore the Honor bottles of water.
> 
> But Brett Cummings of Gordon Ga wasn't happy. "Look at the statement if we had all come together as one." Katheryn Travis who came to Beck Rally from Knoxville Tenn was almost in
> tears. "Dr King wanted all of us to come together. We have to believe that."
> 
> - Robert Pierre
> 
> - - -
> 
> 
> When the Sharpton rally reached the mall, most of the crowd from Beck's rally had begun to disperse. Those remaining, mostly smiled politely. "We love Obama! We like Obama!" those in Sharpton's rally yelled.
> 
> "Glen Beck, we're going to show you. We ain't going to let Glenn Beck turn us around," one man shouted into a mega phone. The crowd followed him. A few people took photos as they chanted and walked down Constitution Avenue. "We need to be shouting 'we are America,'" said one woman in Sharpton's rally. "See all those tea baggers." The two crowds mostly gawked at each other and smiled.
> 
> - Krissah Thompson
> 
> - - -
> 
> 
> The march has started and is moving slowly.
> 
> -- Krissah Thompson
> 
> - - -
> 
> Martin Luther King III will speak at the King memorial. Code Pink is also at the rally, along with other anti-war protesters. The crowd showcases a mixture of progressive/liberal causes.
> 
> -- Krissah Thompson
> 
> - - -
> 
> "Let the line stretch. They're already going to say there were only 2,000 or 3,000 of you here," Sharpton said. "If people start heckling, smile at them. This ain't about you, it's about Dr. King."
> 
> -- Krissah Thompson
> 
> - - -
> 
> Education Secretary Arne Duncan told the ralliers gathered at Dunbar High School that education is the civil rights issue of this generation. "Parents: Turn off the television. Educators: We have to stop making excuses," he said. "The dividing line in our country today is less around white and black and more about educational opportunity. We've been too satisfied with second-class schools."
> 
> He made no mention of the large rally Glenn Beck organized on the Mall.
> 
> -- Krissah Thompson
> - - -
> 
> "Shame on them. We still have a dream. We are here to let those folks on the Mall know that they don't represent the dream," said Jaime Contreras, president of SEIU-32BJ. "They sure as hell don't represent me. They represent hate-mongering and angry white people. The happy white people are here today. We will not let them stand in the way of the change we voted for!"
> 
> On the racial divisions evident in the rallies today: "We can either remain complacent under the guise of a post-racial society," said Cynthia Butler-McIntyre, national president of the Delta Sigma Theta sorority. "We came today to say that is a lie and the truth is not in it."
> 
> "I'll say what Dr. King once said: 'We may have come here on different ships but right now we're in the same boat,' " said radio host Warren Ballentine.
> 
> -- Krissah Thompson
> 
> "This is America. All groups ought to have the opportunity to speak and give their point of view. We've been at the Mall," said the Rev. W. Franklin Richardson, president of Grace Baptist Church in Mount Vernon, N.Y. "It's all right with me that they are at the Mall today because we are at the White House."
> 
> "They were told not to bring signs. Can you imagine Martin Luther King telling his marchers not to bring signs?" said Benjamin Jealous, president of the NAACP. "First on the list was don't bring signs. The second was don't bring your guns."
> 
> -- Krissah Thompson
> 
> - - -
> 
> The Rev. Al Sharpton said in an interview before he spoke to thousands at his rally in Northwest Washington that "people are clear in what Dr. King's dream was about and we will not react to those who try to distort that dream."
> 
> Sharpton was one of a number of prominent leaders who condemned Glenn Beck's rally despite the tone that has been struck.
> 
> Del. Eleanor Holmes Norton (D-D.C.), who was an aide to Martin Luther King Jr. and was at the 1963 march, said, "When I look at my television, I don't see the King crowd of blacks and whites together."
> 
> NAACP President Benjamin Jealous said: "We are not sure what the message of the Beck rally is since he told them to leave their signs at home. We have revitalize jobs and schools and reclaim Dr. King's dream."
> 
> -- Hamil R. Harris
> 
> - - -
> 
> "Don't let anyone tell you that they have the right to take their country back," Avis Jones DeWeever, executive director of the National Council of Negro Women told the crowd at the Rev. Al Sharpton's rally. "It's our country, too. We will reclaim the dream. It was ours from the beginning." The crowd roared.
> 
> -- Krissah Thompson
> 
> - - -
> 
> Representatives are here from various District political campaigns, labor unions and churches, as well as radio listeners to Joe Madison and the Rev. Al Sharpton.
> 
> -- Krissah Thompson
> 
> - - -
> 
> They will have speakers at the rally until 1 p.m., after which the five-mile march will begin, reducing the chance for a conflict. Radio host Joe Madison says the line at Dunbar High School is still wrapped around the block because of a bottleneck through the field door.
> 
> A good portion of the football field and all of the bleachers are filled. The dozens of speakers here each have three minutes on the mike and will touch on everything from ending gun violence and gay rights to voting privileges for the District.
> 
> -- Krissah Thompson
> 
> - - -
> 
> A gospel choir took the stage after a fervent prayer by Barbara Williams-Skinner. The crowd quietly sang along. "What do you do when you've given your all? Child, you just stand." Williams-Skinner made strong ties between the 1963 rally where Martin Luther King Jr. spoke of his "dream" and the rally that drew hundreds of people to Dunbar High School in Northwest Washington. "Like Dr. King, we believe that the bank of justice is not bankrupt," she said. "We thank you God for raising up President Barack Obama as a small down payment on that dream."
> 
> Bianca Farmer, a senior at Dunbar High School, received big applause when she told the crowd not to stop at celebrating Obama. "We must be fearful of stopping there," she said. "The fight is not in the same arena as it was 47 years ago but the fight lives on."
> 
> "Part of the dream has come a reality but other parts have not," said Larry Handfield, president of Bethune Cookman College. "In this country still today there are cities where far less than 30 percent of black males are graduating to high school, therefore the dream is not yet complete."
> 
> -- Krissah Thompson
> 
> - - -
> 
> The bleachers still weren't filled 10 minutes before the "Reclaim the Dream" rally organized by the Rev. Al Sharpton was scheduled to start. Charles "Horse" Dobson had just arrived and looked around at the crowd, which was rocking to a live band playing old rhythm-and-blues tunes.
> 
> "King was about bringing us together, not just black people but all people," Dobson said.
> The scene brought back memories for him. He was a second-grader living in a neighborhood nearby when the Rev. Martin Luther King, Jr. was killed. School was out early. The neighborhood was on fire with riots that blazed.
> 
> "Things have changed a lot," he said. But some things had not changed -- to some extent racial divisions were still on display. The crowd at Dunbar was mostly black. The crowd at a rally organized by Glenn Beck near the Lincoln Memorial was mostly white. "King's dream was to bring us together," he said. "There's still a division. It's all wrong."
> 
> -- Krissah Thompson
> 
> - - -
> 
> The crowd at the Sharpton rally, which has the feel of a concert right now, is small -- with a few hundred people and a long line around Dunbar High School. It's predominantly black -- though not exclusively.
> 
> -- Krissah Thompson
> 
> - - -
> 
> Joyce White arrived at a what she called a counter-march to Fox News host Glenn Beck's rally. She came to remember the Rev. Martin Luther King Jr.'s speech but also to show her opposition to Beck.
> 
> "If we hadn't elected a black president, do you think they would be doing this today?" she asked.
> She recently retired and brought her grandson Troy to witness what she said would be a historic event. "Reclaim the Dream" T-shirts with black and white pictures of King were available for $10 near vendors selling wooden statues and Kinte cloth.
> 
> Tehuti Imhotep came from Baltimore with posters depicting black history from the middle passage through King's 1968 march in support of trash haulers in Memphis. Imhotep shouted at passersby: "This is our real history. [Beck's] trying to redefine the civil rights movement," he said. "How insensitive! King was about bringing people together. This man Beck is pulling people apart."
> 
> -- Krissah Thompson
> 
> 10:22 a.m.
> 
> Several hundred people gathered at Dunbar High School as a band sang Marvin Gaye's "What's Going On" at a rally that the Rev. Al Sharpton is calling the "Reclaim the Dream" march.
> 
> -- Krissah Thompson
> 44 - Inside Al Sharpton's 'Reclaim the Dream' march


----------



## Intense




----------



## AmericanFirst

taichiliberal said:


> And remember Glen Beck's favorite disclaimer: *" if you take what I say as gospel, youre an idiot. *
> 
> So all the tea baggers bussed in on FreedomWork's dime, had a grand old time...and Sarah Palin is still living the fantasy while raking in the cash with Beck, who's taken Andy Griffiths "Face in the Crowd" role and made it a wet dream come true.
> 
> How Pathetic.


What is pathetic is what is in the white house. A pathetic excuse for a president. Glenn Beck is more honest and has more character than those idiots.


----------



## Samson

AmericanFirst said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember Glen Beck's favorite disclaimer: *" if you take what I say as gospel, youre an idiot. *
> 
> So all the tea baggers bussed in on FreedomWork's dime, had a grand old time...and Sarah Palin is still living the fantasy while raking in the cash with Beck, who's taken Andy Griffiths "Face in the Crowd" role and made it a wet dream come true.
> 
> How Pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> What is pathetic is what is in the white house. A pathetic excuse for a president. Glenn Beck is more honest and has more character than those idiots.
Click to expand...


That's not really sayin' much, now is it


----------



## AmericanFirst

Ravi said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if it is possible for somebody who is a self professed liberal to be able to discuss any concept on its own merit?   I mean a concept like discussing restoring honor by restoring American virtue and values?  So far everybody is focusing on the evils of Glenn Beck AND/OR disparaging Alveda King AND/OR disparaging Sarah Palin,
> 
> Admittedly, some of the conservatives, including myself, have waded into personality defense or bashing, so I am also guilty.
> 
> But why is nobody able to comment on the concept of the rally itself without respect to its date, location, or personalities involved?   I would really like to discuss that.
> 
> 
> 
> Because a phony is holding the rally. It would be like Hitler or Stalin holding a rally to restore honor.
> 
> It's bullshit.
Click to expand...

No, a phony is currently in the white house and has hired a bunch of phonies to work for him.


----------



## geauxtohell

Foxfyre said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a matter of honor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a formally drug/alcohol addicted, emotionally unstable, partisan-hack, demagogue shall lead them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for your unbiased and thoughtful psychological evaluation.  Glenn Beck readily admits he is a recovering alcoholic.  In your opinion, does that disqualify him from being a spokesperson for restoring honor to America?   (If so, I hope you flunk out of medical school very quickly because you would not deserve to have M.D. beside your name.)
> 
> Emotionally unstable?   I haven't seen it.  Please give me a specific verifiable example of what would qualify as his emotional instability.
> 
> Partisan-hack?   Partisan for whom?   He is every bit as critical, if not more so, of the Republicans than he is of the Democrats.   What basis do you use to accuse him of partisan hackery?
> 
> Demagogue?   You'll have to give specific verifiable examples in context to back this one up.  I once thought the same until I made the effort to actually hear what he is teaching.  And I don't find any demagoguery there.
> 
> ATTENTION:   I have asked a number of our liberal friends here to back up their condemnation of Glenn Beck so that I don't have to assume that they are engaging in ideological prejudice and parroting unsupportable assumptions.
> 
> I continue to ask why the 8/28 rally should be discredited and condemned by those on the Left.  So far not a soul who disdains it has been able to come up with a single specific for why it is not a good thing.
Click to expand...


The success of my medical career will depend entirely on me, and not on your wishes.

Beck is everything I have said he is.  Just because you are a fan doesn't change the reality of the matter.

In regards to the above two statements, the truth hurts.  Doesn't it?


----------



## geauxtohell

Dr.House said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a matter of honor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a formally drug/alcohol addicted, emotionally unstable, partisan-hack, demagogue shall lead them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a bit of spittle coming out your mouth...
> 
> Try to calm down...  Deep breaths...
> 
> Want a pill to help?
Click to expand...


What medication do you suggest?


----------



## Intense

geauxtohell said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a formally drug/alcohol addicted, emotionally unstable, partisan-hack, demagogue shall lead them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your unbiased and thoughtful psychological evaluation.  Glenn Beck readily admits he is a recovering alcoholic.  In your opinion, does that disqualify him from being a spokesperson for restoring honor to America?   (If so, I hope you flunk out of medical school very quickly because you would not deserve to have M.D. beside your name.)
> 
> Emotionally unstable?   I haven't seen it.  Please give me a specific verifiable example of what would qualify as his emotional instability.
> 
> Partisan-hack?   Partisan for whom?   He is every bit as critical, if not more so, of the Republicans than he is of the Democrats.   What basis do you use to accuse him of partisan hackery?
> 
> Demagogue?   You'll have to give specific verifiable examples in context to back this one up.  I once thought the same until I made the effort to actually hear what he is teaching.  And I don't find any demagoguery there.
> 
> ATTENTION:   I have asked a number of our liberal friends here to back up their condemnation of Glenn Beck so that I don't have to assume that they are engaging in ideological prejudice and parroting unsupportable assumptions.
> 
> I continue to ask why the 8/28 rally should be discredited and condemned by those on the Left.  So far not a soul who disdains it has been able to come up with a single specific for why it is not a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The success of my medical career will depend entirely on me, and not on your wishes.
> 
> Beck is everything I have said he is.  Just because you are a fan doesn't change the reality of the matter.
> 
> In regards to the above two statements, the truth hurts.  Doesn't it?
Click to expand...


The only thing that even comes to mind here is malpractice.  Take the hint.


----------



## geauxtohell

Intense said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your unbiased and thoughtful psychological evaluation.  Glenn Beck readily admits he is a recovering alcoholic.  In your opinion, does that disqualify him from being a spokesperson for restoring honor to America?   (If so, I hope you flunk out of medical school very quickly because you would not deserve to have M.D. beside your name.)
> 
> Emotionally unstable?   I haven't seen it.  Please give me a specific verifiable example of what would qualify as his emotional instability.
> 
> Partisan-hack?   Partisan for whom?   He is every bit as critical, if not more so, of the Republicans than he is of the Democrats.   What basis do you use to accuse him of partisan hackery?
> 
> Demagogue?   You'll have to give specific verifiable examples in context to back this one up.  I once thought the same until I made the effort to actually hear what he is teaching.  And I don't find any demagoguery there.
> 
> ATTENTION:   I have asked a number of our liberal friends here to back up their condemnation of Glenn Beck so that I don't have to assume that they are engaging in ideological prejudice and parroting unsupportable assumptions.
> 
> I continue to ask why the 8/28 rally should be discredited and condemned by those on the Left.  So far not a soul who disdains it has been able to come up with a single specific for why it is not a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The success of my medical career will depend entirely on me, and not on your wishes.
> 
> Beck is everything I have said he is.  Just because you are a fan doesn't change the reality of the matter.
> 
> In regards to the above two statements, the truth hurts.  Doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing that even comes to mind here is malpractice.  Take the hint.
Click to expand...


Heh?


----------



## Intense

geauxtohell said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> The success of my medical career will depend entirely on me, and not on your wishes.
> 
> Beck is everything I have said he is.  Just because you are a fan doesn't change the reality of the matter.
> 
> In regards to the above two statements, the truth hurts.  Doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that even comes to mind here is malpractice.  Take the hint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heh?
Click to expand...


Your unsolicited on line prognosis Doctor.


----------



## geauxtohell

Intense said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that even comes to mind here is malpractice.  Take the hint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your unsolicited on line prognosis Doctor.
Click to expand...


A.)  I am not a Doctor.

B.)  I didn't give a prognosis.


----------



## Intense

geauxtohell said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a formally drug/alcohol addicted, emotionally unstable, partisan-hack, demagogue shall lead them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your unbiased and thoughtful psychological evaluation.  Glenn Beck readily admits he is a recovering alcoholic.  In your opinion, does that disqualify him from being a spokesperson for restoring honor to America?   (If so, I hope you flunk out of medical school very quickly because you would not deserve to have M.D. beside your name.)
> 
> Emotionally unstable?   I haven't seen it.  Please give me a specific verifiable example of what would qualify as his emotional instability.
> 
> Partisan-hack?   Partisan for whom?   He is every bit as critical, if not more so, of the Republicans than he is of the Democrats.   What basis do you use to accuse him of partisan hackery?
> 
> Demagogue?   You'll have to give specific verifiable examples in context to back this one up.  I once thought the same until I made the effort to actually hear what he is teaching.  And I don't find any demagoguery there.
> 
> ATTENTION:   I have asked a number of our liberal friends here to back up their condemnation of Glenn Beck so that I don't have to assume that they are engaging in ideological prejudice and parroting unsupportable assumptions.
> 
> I continue to ask why the 8/28 rally should be discredited and condemned by those on the Left.  So far not a soul who disdains it has been able to come up with a single specific for why it is not a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The success of my medical career will depend entirely on me, and not on your wishes.*
> 
> Beck is everything I have said he is.  Just because you are a fan doesn't change the reality of the matter.
> 
> In regards to the above two statements, the truth hurts.  Doesn't it?
Click to expand...


I stand corrected


----------



## taichiliberal

AmericanFirst said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. Fox was bussing people over? for free? Dang it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said it was for free?  Small wonder why Beck calls these people "idiots".
> 
> Here, FYI
> 
> 
> *Updated Bus List for the March on DC*
> 
> Updated Bus List for the March on DC | FreedomWorks
> 
> 
> *Locals get on the bus for Beck's patriot rally*
> Updated Bus List for the March on DC
> 
> FreedomWorks has a history with the teabaggers for organizing these little jaunts...and Fox News does the same with it's punditry puppet shows a'la Hannity.
> 
> Now, care to enlighten us all as to exactly what was the point of all the flag waving, pseudo-evangelism?  I'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe patriots wave flags, oh but that pisses commies off, if you don't like flag waving, leave my country please. Oh by the way I am wearing my flag with the ten commandments on it t-shirt, that probably pisses you off to.
Click to expand...


And yet with all your childish retort, you have NOT answered the question.....WHAT WAS THE POINT OF THE BECK RALLY?  WHAT EXACT POINT WAS ALL THE FLAG WAVING AND PSEUDO-EVANGELISM ABOUT?

I mean, if you want to pay money and take time to travel across the country to wave a flag for the hell of it, that's your business.  You want to wear the Ten Commandments on a T-shirt, I really could care less if you did or didn't.  But if some self-promoting yahoo along with a politician's front organization organize and promote a nationwide rally, WHAT EXACTLY ARE THEY RALLYING ABOUT, AND DID THE RALLY FOLLOW THE STATED THEME/TITLE?

To date, a lot of jingoistic noise and excuses, but no answers from Beck's idiot (his description, not mine) supporters.


----------



## taichiliberal

AmericanFirst said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posts #99, #123, and #143.
> 
> FreedomWorks and Fox News can bus over all the teabaggers they want....but they sure as hell can't stand up to simple fact based analysis.
> 
> Now, care to enlighten us all as to exactly what was the point of all the flag waving, pseudo-evangelism?  I'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are a true American you know is up with the flag waving, idiot.
Click to expand...


In other words, you haven't got a decent answer....which many of Beck's idiots (his description, not mine) don't.

"Patriotism is the last refuge of a scoundrel".....as "Amercian First" so aptly proves with each post.


----------



## taichiliberal

Foxfyre said:


> This is interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collected here are a series of updates from Washington Post reporters who were on the ground at the Rev. Al Sharpton's "Reclaim the Dream" rally as the event was unfolding. Read our formal report here.  (linked below)
> 
> 
> The intersection of Independence Avenue and 17th street was a crossroads of expressions and participants from both events came together.
> 
> As one group of black women chanted "Yes we did and get over it," those part of the Glenn Beck rally clapped and passed out Restore the Honor bottles of water.
> 
> But Brett Cummings of Gordon Ga wasn't happy. "Look at the statement if we had all come together as one." Katheryn Travis who came to Beck Rally from Knoxville Tenn was almost in
> tears. "Dr King wanted all of us to come together. We have to believe that."
> 
> - Robert Pierre
> 
> - - -
> 
> 
> When the Sharpton rally reached the mall, most of the crowd from Beck's rally had begun to disperse. Those remaining, mostly smiled politely. "We love Obama! We like Obama!" those in Sharpton's rally yelled.
> 
> "Glen Beck, we're going to show you. We ain't going to let Glenn Beck turn us around," one man shouted into a mega phone. The crowd followed him. A few people took photos as they chanted and walked down Constitution Avenue. "We need to be shouting 'we are America,'" said one woman in Sharpton's rally. "See all those tea baggers." The two crowds mostly gawked at each other and smiled.
> 
> - Krissah Thompson
> 
> - - -
> 
> 
> The march has started and is moving slowly.
> 
> -- Krissah Thompson
> 
> - - -
> 
> Martin Luther King III will speak at the King memorial. Code Pink is also at the rally, along with other anti-war protesters. The crowd showcases a mixture of progressive/liberal causes.
> 
> -- Krissah Thompson
> 
> - - -
> 
> "Let the line stretch. They're already going to say there were only 2,000 or 3,000 of you here," Sharpton said. "If people start heckling, smile at them. This ain't about you, it's about Dr. King."
> 
> -- Krissah Thompson
> 
> - - -
> 
> Education Secretary Arne Duncan told the ralliers gathered at Dunbar High School that education is the civil rights issue of this generation. "Parents: Turn off the television. Educators: We have to stop making excuses," he said. "The dividing line in our country today is less around white and black and more about educational opportunity. We've been too satisfied with second-class schools."
> 
> He made no mention of the large rally Glenn Beck organized on the Mall.
> 
> -- Krissah Thompson
> - - -
> 
> "Shame on them. We still have a dream. We are here to let those folks on the Mall know that they don't represent the dream," said Jaime Contreras, president of SEIU-32BJ. "They sure as hell don't represent me. They represent hate-mongering and angry white people. The happy white people are here today. We will not let them stand in the way of the change we voted for!"
> 
> On the racial divisions evident in the rallies today: "We can either remain complacent under the guise of a post-racial society," said Cynthia Butler-McIntyre, national president of the Delta Sigma Theta sorority. "We came today to say that is a lie and the truth is not in it."
> 
> "I'll say what Dr. King once said: 'We may have come here on different ships but right now we're in the same boat,' " said radio host Warren Ballentine.
> 
> -- Krissah Thompson
> 
> "This is America. All groups ought to have the opportunity to speak and give their point of view. We've been at the Mall," said the Rev. W. Franklin Richardson, president of Grace Baptist Church in Mount Vernon, N.Y. "It's all right with me that they are at the Mall today because we are at the White House."
> 
> "They were told not to bring signs. Can you imagine Martin Luther King telling his marchers not to bring signs?" said Benjamin Jealous, president of the NAACP. "First on the list was don't bring signs. The second was don't bring your guns."
> 
> -- Krissah Thompson
> 
> - - -
> 
> The Rev. Al Sharpton said in an interview before he spoke to thousands at his rally in Northwest Washington that "people are clear in what Dr. King's dream was about and we will not react to those who try to distort that dream."
> 
> Sharpton was one of a number of prominent leaders who condemned Glenn Beck's rally despite the tone that has been struck.
> 
> Del. Eleanor Holmes Norton (D-D.C.), who was an aide to Martin Luther King Jr. and was at the 1963 march, said, "When I look at my television, I don't see the King crowd of blacks and whites together."
> 
> NAACP President Benjamin Jealous said: "We are not sure what the message of the Beck rally is since he told them to leave their signs at home. We have revitalize jobs and schools and reclaim Dr. King's dream."
> 
> -- Hamil R. Harris
> 
> - - -
> 
> "Don't let anyone tell you that they have the right to take their country back," Avis Jones DeWeever, executive director of the National Council of Negro Women told the crowd at the Rev. Al Sharpton's rally. "It's our country, too. We will reclaim the dream. It was ours from the beginning." The crowd roared.
> 
> -- Krissah Thompson
> 
> - - -
> 
> Representatives are here from various District political campaigns, labor unions and churches, as well as radio listeners to Joe Madison and the Rev. Al Sharpton.
> 
> -- Krissah Thompson
> 
> - - -
> 
> They will have speakers at the rally until 1 p.m., after which the five-mile march will begin, reducing the chance for a conflict. Radio host Joe Madison says the line at Dunbar High School is still wrapped around the block because of a bottleneck through the field door.
> 
> A good portion of the football field and all of the bleachers are filled. The dozens of speakers here each have three minutes on the mike and will touch on everything from ending gun violence and gay rights to voting privileges for the District.
> 
> -- Krissah Thompson
> 
> - - -
> 
> A gospel choir took the stage after a fervent prayer by Barbara Williams-Skinner. The crowd quietly sang along. "What do you do when you've given your all? Child, you just stand." Williams-Skinner made strong ties between the 1963 rally where Martin Luther King Jr. spoke of his "dream" and the rally that drew hundreds of people to Dunbar High School in Northwest Washington. "Like Dr. King, we believe that the bank of justice is not bankrupt," she said. "We thank you God for raising up President Barack Obama as a small down payment on that dream."
> 
> Bianca Farmer, a senior at Dunbar High School, received big applause when she told the crowd not to stop at celebrating Obama. "We must be fearful of stopping there," she said. "The fight is not in the same arena as it was 47 years ago but the fight lives on."
> 
> "Part of the dream has come a reality but other parts have not," said Larry Handfield, president of Bethune Cookman College. "In this country still today there are cities where far less than 30 percent of black males are graduating to high school, therefore the dream is not yet complete."
> 
> -- Krissah Thompson
> 
> - - -
> 
> The bleachers still weren't filled 10 minutes before the "Reclaim the Dream" rally organized by the Rev. Al Sharpton was scheduled to start. Charles "Horse" Dobson had just arrived and looked around at the crowd, which was rocking to a live band playing old rhythm-and-blues tunes.
> 
> "King was about bringing us together, not just black people but all people," Dobson said.
> The scene brought back memories for him. He was a second-grader living in a neighborhood nearby when the Rev. Martin Luther King, Jr. was killed. School was out early. The neighborhood was on fire with riots that blazed.
> 
> "Things have changed a lot," he said. But some things had not changed -- to some extent racial divisions were still on display. The crowd at Dunbar was mostly black. The crowd at a rally organized by Glenn Beck near the Lincoln Memorial was mostly white. "King's dream was to bring us together," he said. "There's still a division. It's all wrong."
> 
> -- Krissah Thompson
> 
> - - -
> 
> The crowd at the Sharpton rally, which has the feel of a concert right now, is small -- with a few hundred people and a long line around Dunbar High School. It's predominantly black -- though not exclusively.
> 
> -- Krissah Thompson
> 
> - - -
> 
> Joyce White arrived at a what she called a counter-march to Fox News host Glenn Beck's rally. She came to remember the Rev. Martin Luther King Jr.'s speech but also to show her opposition to Beck.
> 
> "If we hadn't elected a black president, do you think they would be doing this today?" she asked.
> She recently retired and brought her grandson Troy to witness what she said would be a historic event. "Reclaim the Dream" T-shirts with black and white pictures of King were available for $10 near vendors selling wooden statues and Kinte cloth.
> 
> Tehuti Imhotep came from Baltimore with posters depicting black history from the middle passage through King's 1968 march in support of trash haulers in Memphis. Imhotep shouted at passersby: "This is our real history. [Beck's] trying to redefine the civil rights movement," he said. "How insensitive! King was about bringing people together. This man Beck is pulling people apart."
> 
> -- Krissah Thompson
> 
> 10:22 a.m.
> 
> Several hundred people gathered at Dunbar High School as a band sang Marvin Gaye's "What's Going On" at a rally that the Rev. Al Sharpton is calling the "Reclaim the Dream" march.
> 
> -- Krissah Thompson
> 44 - Inside Al Sharpton's 'Reclaim the Dream' march
Click to expand...


And your point?


----------



## Samson

geauxtohell said:


> It's a matter of honor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a formally drug/alcohol addicted, emotionally unstable, partisan-hack, demagogue shall lead them.
Click to expand...


These "credentials" only makes the enormity of "dishonerable" conduct more poignant.

For 2011, I expect Heidi Fleiss to have reserved the Lincoln Memorial on August 28 to have a "Restore Morality in Congress" Rally.


----------



## taichiliberal

AmericanFirst said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember Glen Beck's favorite disclaimer: *" if you take what I say as gospel, youre an idiot. *
> 
> So all the tea baggers bussed in on FreedomWork's dime, had a grand old time...and Sarah Palin is still living the fantasy while raking in the cash with Beck, who's taken Andy Griffiths "Face in the Crowd" role and made it a wet dream come true.
> 
> How Pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> What is pathetic is what is in the white house. A pathetic excuse for a president. Glenn Beck is more honest and has more character than those idiots.
Click to expand...


  Beck is calling YOU an idiot, don't cha know?  He's just taking cues from "Elmer Gantry" and  "Lonesome Rhodes"...and idiots like you (Beck's words, not mine) are lapping it up and putting bucks in his pocket.  BECK DOESN'T GIVE A DAMN ABOUT YOU OR YOUR POLITICS, AND HE'S STATED JUST THAT. DO YOUR OWN HOMEWORK HONESTLY AND SEE FOR YOURSELF.....STOP BEING A CHUMP FOR BECK.  WAKE UP!


----------



## taichiliberal

Samson said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember Glen Beck's favorite disclaimer: *" if you take what I say as gospel, youre an idiot. *
> 
> So all the tea baggers bussed in on FreedomWork's dime, had a grand old time...and Sarah Palin is still living the fantasy while raking in the cash with Beck, who's taken Andy Griffiths "Face in the Crowd" role and made it a wet dream come true.
> 
> How Pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> What is pathetic is what is in the white house. A pathetic excuse for a president. Glenn Beck is more honest and has more character than those idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not really sayin' much, now is it
Click to expand...


It's really pathetic....Beck spits on jokers like American First, and they just drape themselves over a chair back and say, "Please sir, may I have another!"


----------



## Avatar4321

You still don't get it. The message of the Rally is greater than Beck. You could destroy Beck. You could kill him. You could make him completely irrelevant. Lock him in prison. Lock him in an insane assylum. The message of Faith, Hope, Charity, and honor would still go strong. Its not about Glenn. 

You don't understand the message. So you attack the messenger. It scares you, but it shouldn't. There is nothing wrong with being an honorable person. There is nothing wrong with Faith, Hope, Charity. These are principles that have been preached from the beginning.

Try as you might, you can't defeat them.


----------



## Intense

taichiliberal said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said it was for free?  Small wonder why Beck calls these people "idiots".
> 
> Here, FYI
> 
> 
> *Updated Bus List for the March on DC*
> 
> Updated Bus List for the March on DC | FreedomWorks
> 
> 
> *Locals get on the bus for Beck's patriot rally*
> Updated Bus List for the March on DC
> 
> FreedomWorks has a history with the teabaggers for organizing these little jaunts...and Fox News does the same with it's punditry puppet shows a'la Hannity.
> 
> Now, care to enlighten us all as to exactly what was the point of all the flag waving, pseudo-evangelism?  I'll wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe patriots wave flags, oh but that pisses commies off, if you don't like flag waving, leave my country please. Oh by the way I am wearing my flag with the ten commandments on it t-shirt, that probably pisses you off to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet with all your childish retort, you have NOT answered the question.....WHAT WAS THE POINT OF THE BECK RALLY?  WHAT EXACT POINT WAS ALL THE FLAG WAVING AND PSEUDO-EVANGELISM ABOUT?
> 
> I mean, if you want to pay money and take time to travel across the country to wave a flag for the hell of it, that's your business.  You want to wear the Ten Commandments on a T-shirt, I really could care less if you did or didn't.  But if some self-promoting yahoo along with a politician's front organization organize and promote a nationwide rally, WHAT EXACTLY ARE THEY RALLYING ABOUT, AND DID THE RALLY FOLLOW THE STATED THEME/TITLE?
> 
> To date, a lot of jingoistic noise and excuses, but no answers from Beck's idiot (his description, not mine) supporters.
Click to expand...


There is a really really simple answer to that question.

http://media.glennbeck.com/828/828kit.pdf

THROUGHOUT history America has seen many great leaders and
noteworthy citizens change her course. It is through their personal virtues and
by their example that we can live as a free country. On August 28th, come
celebrate America by honoring our heroes, our heritage and our future.
Join the Special Operations Warrior Foundation, Glenn Beck, Sarah Palin
and many more for this non-political event that pays tribute to Americas
service personnel and other upstanding citizens who embody our nations
founding principles of integrity, truth and honor.
Our freedom is possible only if we remain virtuous. Help us restore the values
that founded this great nation. Come join us on August 28th in our pledge to
restore honor at the steps of the Lincoln Memorial in Washington D.C.
RESTORING HONOR
Join GLENN BECK, SARAH PALIN & the SOWF
in WASHINGTON D.C.
at the steps of the
LINCOLN MEMORIAL
August 28, 2010
10:00 AM
-No tickets required-
Appearances from Sarah Palin, Glenn Beck, Jo Dee Messina & More!
The Restoring Honor Rally is a non-political and non-partisan event. All proceeds will go
to the 501 (c)3 charity The Special Operations Warrior Foundation (SOWF).
F.A.Qs
1) Who are the speakers?
The speakers include Glenn Beck, Sarah Palin, and Marcus Luttrell. Jo Dee Messina will be
performing as well.
2) Is this a 9/12 or Tea Party rally?
No. The Restoring Honor Rally is neither a 9/12 nor a Tea Party rally. There will be absolutely no
politics involved. This rally will honor the troops, unite the American people under the principles of
integrity and truth, and make a pledge to restore honor within ourselves and our country.
4) What can I bring?
You can bring small umbrellas, bottled water, bag lunches, snacks, lawn chairs, cameras, blankets,
small coolers, backpacks, and flags.
5) What CANT I bring?
Please no helium balloons, pets, alcohol, fireworks, or glass containers. Please refrain from bringing
signs (political or otherwise) as they may deter from the peaceful message we are bringing to
Washington.
6) What is the best way to get to Washington D.C.?
Parking is very difficult to find in DC. Therefore, we suggest traveling with a group from your area.
You can reserve or register a bus on our website. Please find bus registration info by visiting
Restoring Honor - 8.28.10
6) How should I dress?
Remember, it gets very hot and humid in Washington, D.C. late August, so be sure to wear
comfortable and lightweight clothes. Rain is also unpredictable that time of year, so keep your fingers
crossed, but pack an umbrella!
7) Can I camp out at the Lincoln Memorial site?
Due to NPS laws, no one is allowed to camp out overnight at the Lincoln Memorial site.
8) How can I volunteer?
The best way to help us is to spread the word about the rally. Please hand this flyer out to your family
and friends, and make sure your community is awarewhether thats your neighborhood, church,
school, office, etc.
Page 1 4/13/2010
Special Operations Warrior Foundation
Talking Points
Mission: For 30 years, the Special Operations Warrior Foundation, a nonprofit
501 (c) (3) organization, has provided college educations to the
surviving children of Army, Navy, Air Force and Marine Corps special
operations personnel killed in combat or training. Additionally, the Warrior
Foundation provides immediate financial assistance to special operations
personnel severely wounded so their loved ones can be bedside during their
recovery.
Programs: The Special Operations Warrior Foundation provides college
scholarship grants, not loans, to surviving children of special operations
personnel killed in combat or training missions.
Scholarships (tuition, books, fees, supplies, expenses, room and
board, plus computer and printer) cover the full cost of a college
education at post-secondary institutes across the nation, including
state and community colleges, vocational-technical training and
career institutes.
Family Service: From the initial contact with the family through
college education, children of fallen special operations warriors and/or
their guardians receive assistance and support from the Foundations
family advisor.
Wounded Special Operations Forces Support: The Warrior
Foundation provides $2,000 to cover immediate financial needs for
Army, Navy, Air Force and Marine Corps special operations personnel
severely wounded in operations.
Overhead: The Special Operations Warrior Foundation is proud of its low
overhead. In 2009, the administrative overhead was 7.7 percent.
Awards: The SOWF was awarded its fourth consecutive 4-star rating for its
financial efficiency by a charity watchdog group, Charity Navigator. Less
than 7 percent of the 5,300 charities rated by Charity Navigator receive this
exceptional rating.
The SOWF is the proud recipient of the Best in America seal of excellence
awarded by the Independent Charities of America as well as the Better
Business Bureau Accredited Charity Seal for meeting all of their stringent
requirements.
Page 2 4/13/2010
Numbers:
The Special Operations Warrior Foundation currently has 133
students enrolled in colleges and universities across the country.
Last year, the Foundation provided $2.7 million in scholarship
grants, academic, financial aid, and family support to our families.
In 2009, the Foundation provided $311,000 in financial assistance
to severely wounded (hospitalized) special operations
personnel so their families could be bedside. To date, we have
provided over One Million Dollars to wounded Special
Operations warriors.
Total number of Special Operations Forces (SOF) casualties since
1980: 721
Total number of children in our program since 1980: 836
Total number of SOF casualties since 9/11/2001: 388
Total number of children left behind from SOF casualties
since 9/11: 441
Total number of SOWF college graduates: 158
Last year, America lost 46 Special Operations personnel compared
to an average of 15 SOF casualties prior to Sept. 2001.

http://media.glennbeck.com/828/828kit.pdf


----------



## Intense

RESTORING HONOR RALLY FAQ
8.28.10 - Washington, DC

Where is the Restoring Honor event located??
The event stage will be located on the steps of the Lincoln Memorial in Washington, DC. Several video screens and sound towers will be placed along the Lincoln Memorial Reflecting Pool and on the grounds of the Washington Monument. Remember that these monuments are located in a National Park and are open to the public as well as attendees of our event. Safety for all is our primary concern so please follow all rules posted and be respectful of all in attendance. 

What are the hours of the Rally?
Official hours are 10 a.m. &#8211; 1 p.m. on Saturday, August 28, 2010.

Is the event free of charge?
Yes, the event is free of charge. No tickets or pre-registration required with the exception of buses. All buses traveling to the event will need to register (also free of charge). You can register your bus here.

How can I get to the Rally site?
It is recommended that everyone take Metrorail to the event. Car parking is free on Saturdays at all Metrorail stations in the outlying suburbs. 

The closest Metro stop to the event is Smithsonian on the Orange and Blue Lines. The walking distance from the Smithsonian Metro Station to the event site is almost one mile
You can also take Metrorail to Foggy Bottom-GWU, Farragut West, Metro Center and Federal Triangle stations, all on the Orange and Blue lines. Metro Center also connects to the Red Line.

To learn more about the Metrorail system or to plan your route check out the WMATA website.

On August 28th, what is the Metrorail schedule?
Metrorail will operate on a regular Saturday schedule, 7:00 AM &#8211; 3:00 AM (on Sunday morning). Please visit Metro - Home page for detailed information. Entrances to the Smithsonian Metro Station close at 10:00 PM.

Where can our Bus Park? Can buses drop us off close to the event site?
Buses will not be permitted to drop anywhere near the Lincoln Memorial. Buses can drop at Union Station or at RFK Stadium and attendees can take the Metro from there.

Bus parking is available at RFK Stadium for groups. RFK Stadium is adjacent to the Stadium Armory Metro Rail station on the Orange & Blue Rail lines. Walking distance from the bus parking area to this Metro is approximately 0.7 miles. The RFK Stadium Armory station connects to the Smithsonian Metro Rail Station, approximately 1 mile from the Lincoln Memorial event site. 

All buses traveling to the event will need to register (free of charge). You can register your bus here.

Where can I find a bus leaving from my hometown?
You can post a message on our FaceBook page or send us an email at serve@glennbeck.com. We&#8217;ll do our best to help you but you should explore your options locally too.

What if I want to drive to the event?
We do not recommend that you bring your car into DC for this event. Parking at or near the Rally site will be EXTREMELY limited and traffic will be restricted and backed up due to walking participants. If you must drive, double your expected travel time to arrive into DC. The closest parking garages are about a one-mile walk from the event site and could cost up to $25 for the day. Check Saturday closing times on all garages. Remember, street parking meters operate on Saturdays.

Will a taxi drop me off close enough to the rally?
Taxis will be very hard to find because of the volume of people coming into the city for this event. Taxis will be allowed to drop only as close as the police grant vehicle access to the site, and that is unknown at this time. You might have to walk a distance so be prepared.

We're coming with a motorcycle club. Where can we park?
Motorcycles are able to park in any legal parking space along the Mall or in downtown DC but are subject to the same rules and meter regulations as cars. Parking is extremely scarce around the Mall.

I'm riding my bicycle to the rally. Will there be bike racks?
Visit the National Park Service&#8217;s website for more information.

What considerations are being made for persons with disabilities?
All metro stations are ADA accessible. The National Mall and the event site are accessible to wheelchairs. We will offer an ADA shuttle departing from RFK Stadium and dropping on Independence Avenue at the DC War Memorial, close to the Lincoln Memorial. The shuttle is offered for the handicapped or elderly plus ONE accompanying person. Please respect this rule.

Buses are not permitted to drop off people at the Rally site. The closest drop-off points are Union Station and RFK Stadium. If you travel from RFK stadium you can take the Metro, which is ADA accessible, to the Smithsonian station on the Orange and Blue Lines. The distance from the Smithsonian Metro Station to the event site is almost one mile.

Who are the speakers?
The speakers include representatives from SOWF, Glenn Beck, Sarah Palin, Dr. Alveda King and Marcus Luttrell. Jo Dee Messina will be performing as well.

What can I bring and NOT bring?

National Park Service Cleared Items to Bring
Belongings must be carried at all times.

&#8226; Food and beverage (non-alcoholic, no glass)
&#8226; Small umbrella
&#8226; Portable chair
&#8226; Personal fan or spray water bottle
&#8226; Cameras
&#8226; Blankets
&#8226; Small coolers
&#8226; Backpack
&#8226; Small flags
&#8226; Sunscreen

Prohibited Items
DO NOT BRING ANY SORT OF WEAPON, INCLUDING A POCKET KNIFE 

&#8226; Tents/canopies/structures 
&#8226; Glass containers
&#8226; Alcoholic beverages 
&#8226; Firearms (real or simulated) 
&#8226; Ammunition
&#8226; Explosives or incendiary devices of any kind (including fireworks)
&#8226; Knives, blades, or sharp objects of any length
&#8226; No staking of grounds 
&#8226; No digging or trenching
&#8226; No attachments to existing landscaping
&#8226; No firearms or explosive devices, no open fires

We request that you not bring the following:

&#8226; Signs political or otherwise
&#8226; Aerosols
&#8226; Laser pointers
&#8226; Mace and/or pepper spray
&#8226; Helium balloons
&#8226; Sticks or poles
&#8226; Pocket or hand tools, such as &#8220;leatherman&#8221;
&#8226; Packages, large bags, duffle bags, suitcases 
&#8226; Animals other than service/guide dogs

Will the public be allowed to camp out on the Mall?
It is against the law to camp out on the Mall. That means no sleeping bags, tents, or other erected structures are permitted on National Park Service (NPS) property which includes the Lincoln Memorial and Washington Monument.

What are the average temperatures for Washington DC in August? How should I dress?
According to the National Weather Service, the normal temperatures in Washington DC range from the low to mid 80&#8217;s to the low to high 90&#8217;s. We expect it to be very hot and humid so please bring sunscreen, water and wear comfortable, lightweight clothes. Rain is also unpredictable that time of year, so keep your fingers crossed, but pack a small umbrella or poncho to be safe!

Is it permissible to sell any merchandise on the National Mall grounds?
Please direct all vending inquiries to the DC Dept of Regulatory and Consumer Affairs, Sam Williams, 202-535-2973. Absolutely no products are to be sold on the National Mall (which includes the Lincoln Memorial and Washington Monument grounds). 

Are there any other Restoring Honor events happening on or before August 28th?
SOWF and Glenn Beck are only organizing the Restoring Honor breakfast and event on 8/28. All other events happening around this time are unofficial and coordinated by private citizens. 

How can I volunteer?
The best way is to help us spread the word about the rally. Please hand our flyer out to your family and friends, and make sure your community is aware&#8212;whether that&#8217;s your neighborhood, church, school, office, etc.

For more information email us at serve@glennbeck.com



Critical Information for Those Attending the Restoring Honor Event

ADA and Elderly Shuttle 
A complimentary ADA shuttle will depart from RFK Stadium parking lots beginning at 7:00 am and drop directly at the Lincoln Memorial on Independence Avenue at the Washington DC War Memorial. Individuals meeting ADA requirements plus one person will be permitted on the bus only. A return shuttle to RFK will be offered from the same location.

Road Closures
Several roads around the Lincoln Memorial and the National Mall will be closed, including 17th Street between Constitution Ave and Independence Ave, and Independence Ave from 17th Street to 23rd Street. 

Buses
Buses will not be permitted to drop near the Monuments. Buses can drop at RFK Stadium or at Union Station and attendees can take the Metro to the event site. Because of the volume of buses, RFK Stadium is the best location to drop in order to facilitate attendee reunification with their vehicles. Staff will be available at RFK all day to help direct and also reunite attendees with their buses. If you do not drop at either of these sanctioned locations, DO NOT assume that you can pick up in the same place! 

Cars
Parking is extremely limited around the National Mall. Depending on road closures, cars may not be able to drop passengers near the Lincoln Memorial. Street parking meters are in effect Saturday. Read parking signs carefully. Area parking garages may offer limited hours on Saturday, please check closing times carefully.

Metro
The Washington Metro opens at 7:00 am on Saturday. The closest stops to the Lincoln Memorial are Foggy Bottom-GWU, Federal Triangle and Smithsonian on the Orange and Blue lines and Metro Center on the Red line. Marshals will be present at these stations to help direct attendees to the event site.

SOWF Welcome Area
SOWF has setup a Welcome Area at the Washington Monument. If you are taking the Metro to reach the event site at the Lincoln Memorial, please stop by the Washington Monument grounds at 15th Street to learn more about their mission and why we are gathering to support them on 8.28!

Safety
Attendees are encouraged to bring plenty of water and sunscreen and wear comfortable, lightweight clothes. Temperatures are expected to be hot! Two First Aid Stations and several cooling stations will be available. Please read our FAQs below for a list of items allowed and prohibited. 



NEED HELP GETTING TO THE RALLY?

Check out these great resources for more information.

Traveling by Bus&#8230;

Buses must display the proper permits in order to cross into the District of Columbia and must adhere to the District&#8217;s rules for drop off, pick up, idling and parking. Buses will not be allowed to drop anywhere on the National Mall or Lincoln Memorial except for specifically designated areas.

We ask that all groups travelling to the Rally register their buses and vehicles (don&#8217;t worry it&#8217;s FREE!). 

Register your bus today!

Need to reserve a bus for your group? Fill out our transportation request form and we will help get you to the rally. 

Bus Quick Links:

I am a group coordinator looking to register my bus 
I am a group coordinator looking to reserve a bus 
I am an individual looking to reserve a bus for a group I am going to organize 
I am an individual looking to join a group. Check out the regional discussion boards on our Facebook page or send us an email at serve@glennbeck.com. 
Traveling by Metro&#8230;

Metro stations open at 7:00 am on weekends. The closest Metro stations to the Lincoln Memorial are Foggy Bottom-GWU, Federal Triangle and Smithsonian on the Orange and Blue lines and Metro Center on the Red Line. Visit the Washington Area Metro Transit Authority site to find locations for all the stations adjacent to the National Mall and to plan your trip.

Traveling by Car&#8230;

This is not recommended! DC has very little parking around the Mall and much of it will be limited by mall construction projects, tour bus drop off or media truck access. DC has some 2-hour metered parking nearby which is monitored regularly and enforced. Check the hours on parking garages since some close early on Saturdays. We recommend you come to the rally by bus or by Metro.

Drop-off and Pick-up

For safety reasons, The National Park Service and DC Metropolitan Police will not permit buses to drop anywhere downtown with the exception of RFK Stadium. Attendees can then take the Metro from the Stadium-Armory stop on the Orange and Blue lines to the Smithsonian or Federal Triangle stops on the same lines. Attendees can then walk to the Restoring Honor Rally site at the Lincoln Memorial, approximately a one-mile walk. Check back to this page as the date approaches for updates to this plan.

Questions About D.C.? 

Check out this official Visitor&#8217;s Guide.

Questions? Email Us.



HELP US SPREAD THE WORD
Help us spread the word about the Restoring Honor Rally by hanging the official rally poster in your community.

Download our General Information Packet
(PDF Format 880kb)




EVENT DESCRIPTION

Throughout history America has seen many great leaders and noteworthy citizens change her course. It is through their personal virtues and by their example that we are able to live as a free people. On August 28, come celebrate America by honoring our heroes, our heritage and our future.

Join the Special Operations Warrior Foundation, Glenn Beck, Sarah Palin and many more for this non-political event that pays tribute to America&#8217;s service personnel and other upstanding citizens who embody our nation&#8217;s founding principles of integrity, truth and honor.

Our freedom is possible only if we remain virtuous. Help us restore the values that founded this great nation. On August, 28th, come join us in our pledge to restore honor at the steps of the Lincoln Memorial in Washington DC.

Restoring Honor - 8.28.10


----------



## Big Fitz

taichiliberal said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember Glen Beck's favorite disclaimer: *" &#8216;if you take what I say as gospel, you&#8217;re an idiot.&#8217; &#8221;*
> 
> So all the tea baggers bussed in on FreedomWork's dime, had a grand old time...and Sarah Palin is still living the fantasy while raking in the cash with Beck, who's taken Andy Griffiths "Face in the Crowd" role and made it a wet dream come true.
> 
> How Pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> What is pathetic is what is in the white house. A pathetic excuse for a president. Glenn Beck is more honest and has more character than those idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beck is calling YOU an idiot, don't cha know?  He's just taking cues from "Elmer Gantry" and  "Lonesome Rhodes"...and idiots like you (Beck's words, not mine) are lapping it up and putting bucks in his pocket.  BECK DOESN'T GIVE A DAMN ABOUT YOU OR YOUR POLITICS, AND HE'S STATED JUST THAT. DO YOUR OWN HOMEWORK HONESTLY AND SEE FOR YOURSELF.....STOP BEING A CHUMP FOR BECK.  WAKE UP!
Click to expand...

You've been banging on your pots again, haven't you Ruprecht?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dX3ePAOUK7U]YouTube - Steve Martin - Ruprecht[/ame]


----------



## dragonwyk

The Republicans,ESPECIALLY Glen Beck..............HAVE no honor. You think I am wrong? Wait until they get the power back.America is DOOMED.


----------



## Avatar4321

dragonwyk said:


> The Republicans,ESPECIALLY Glen Beck..............HAVE no honor. You think I am wrong? Wait until they get the power back.America is DOOMED.



If you think America is doomed, why don't you do something to fix it.


----------



## dragonwyk

I DID. I served this country in VietNam when all the poindexters like Bush ran away and got rewarded for it.They have NO sense of honor.The country will pay for that lack very soon when the Republicans get back the power that they ABUSE every time they seize it. After the initial period of fascism run by Yellow Bush's Patriot Act ( Hitler's Enabler Act 1933 revisited) and enforced by his Homeland Security Department only this time it WILL be worse) the anarchy and revolt will follow. 
I am glad that I am old so I won't have to see much of it but my grandchildren will live in it. 
I only hope that it backfires on the fools and elitists  who want it and they suffer WITH the rest  of us.


----------



## Samson

dragonwyk said:


> I DID. I served this country in VietNam when all the poindexters like Bush ran away and got rewarded for it.They have NO sense of honor.The country will pay for that lack very soon when the Republicans get back the power that they ABUSE every time they seize it. After the initial period of fascism run by Yellow Bush's Patriot Act ( Hitler's Enabler Act 1933 revisited) and enforced by his Homeland Security Department only this time it WILL be worse) the anarchy and revolt will follow.
> I am glad that I am old so I won't have to see much of it but my grandchildren will live in it.
> I only hope that it backfires on the fools and elitists  who want it and they suffer WITH the rest  of us.






Another wing-nut, welcomed to USMB.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

dragonwyk said:


> I DID. I served this country in VietNam when all the poindexters like Bush ran away and got rewarded for it.They have NO sense of honor.The country will pay for that lack very soon when the Republicans get back the power that they ABUSE every time they seize it. After the initial period of fascism run by Yellow Bush's Patriot Act ( Hitler's Enabler Act 1933 revisited) and enforced by his Homeland Security Department only this time it WILL be worse) the anarchy and revolt will follow.
> I am glad that I am old so I won't have to see much of it but my grandchildren will live in it.
> I only hope that it backfires on the fools and elitists  who want it and they suffer WITH the rest  of us.



Ever thought about suicide?


----------



## California Girl

geauxtohell said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a formally drug/alcohol addicted, emotionally unstable, partisan-hack, demagogue shall lead them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your unbiased and thoughtful psychological evaluation.  Glenn Beck readily admits he is a recovering alcoholic.  In your opinion, does that disqualify him from being a spokesperson for restoring honor to America?   (If so, I hope you flunk out of medical school very quickly because you would not deserve to have M.D. beside your name.)
> 
> Emotionally unstable?   I haven't seen it.  Please give me a specific verifiable example of what would qualify as his emotional instability.
> 
> Partisan-hack?   Partisan for whom?   He is every bit as critical, if not more so, of the Republicans than he is of the Democrats.   What basis do you use to accuse him of partisan hackery?
> 
> Demagogue?   You'll have to give specific verifiable examples in context to back this one up.  I once thought the same until I made the effort to actually hear what he is teaching.  And I don't find any demagoguery there.
> 
> ATTENTION:   I have asked a number of our liberal friends here to back up their condemnation of Glenn Beck so that I don't have to assume that they are engaging in ideological prejudice and parroting unsupportable assumptions.
> 
> I continue to ask why the 8/28 rally should be discredited and condemned by those on the Left.  So far not a soul who disdains it has been able to come up with a single specific for why it is not a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The success of my medical career will depend entirely on me, and not on your wishes.
> 
> *Beck is everything I have said he is.  Just because you are a fan doesn't change the reality of the matter.
> *
> In regards to the above two statements, the truth hurts.  Doesn't it?
Click to expand...


You probably don't see the total irony of this statement at all.... but I do. 

Beck is who Beck is. You don't get to decide what he is or is not. Nor does anyone else. You get to form and hold your own opinion of him. Just like everyone else. To think otherwise is simply moronic.


----------



## Samson

Lonestar_logic said:


> dragonwyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I DID. I served this country in VietNam when all the poindexters like Bush ran away and got rewarded for it.They have NO sense of honor.The country will pay for that lack very soon when the Republicans get back the power that they ABUSE every time they seize it. After the initial period of fascism run by Yellow Bush's Patriot Act ( Hitler's Enabler Act 1933 revisited) and enforced by his Homeland Security Department only this time it WILL be worse) the anarchy and revolt will follow.
> I am glad that I am old so I won't have to see much of it but my grandchildren will live in it.
> I only hope that it backfires on the fools and elitists  who want it and they suffer WITH the rest  of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever thought about suicide?
Click to expand...


Bullet through the eye: quick, but messy: Please cover yourself with a dark 50 gallon trash bag before attempting.

Thanks,
Your Local EMT


----------



## Avatar4321

dragonwyk said:


> I DID. I served this country in VietNam when all the poindexters like Bush ran away and got rewarded for it.They have NO sense of honor.The country will pay for that lack very soon when the Republicans get back the power that they ABUSE every time they seize it. After the initial period of fascism run by Yellow Bush's Patriot Act ( Hitler's Enabler Act 1933 revisited) and enforced by his Homeland Security Department only this time it WILL be worse) the anarchy and revolt will follow.
> I am glad that I am old so I won't have to see much of it but my grandchildren will live in it.
> I only hope that it backfires on the fools and elitists  who want it and they suffer WITH the rest  of us.



So another person who thinks they can stop doing things and then whine about the results.


----------



## topspin

cracker ass craker's want to go back to the lilly white 60's

 Ain't happening


----------



## California Girl

dragonwyk said:


> The Republicans,ESPECIALLY Glen Beck..............HAVE no honor. You think I am wrong? Wait until they get the power back.America is DOOMED.



I don't 'think' you're wrong, I know you are..... Fact: Glen Beck is not a Republican. 

If you can't get that simple fact right, then truthfully, nothing you say is of any interest.


----------



## geauxtohell

California Girl said:


> You probably don't see the total irony of this statement at all.... but I do.
> 
> Beck is who Beck is. You don't get to decide what he is or is not. Nor does anyone else. You get to form and hold your own opinion of him. Just like everyone else. To think otherwise is simply moronic.



When it comes to statements of absolute fact (i.e. Beck being a former addict), then it's not a matter of "me deciding".  

That's why absolute fact is the only legal defense against slander.  If anyone went on the radio and stated "Glen Beck is a former druggie and addict", Beck could never sue them as he has acknowledged this and indeed used it to build up his fan base (everyone loves a reformed whore, especially fundies).

When it comes to my opinion (Beck is a demagogue) you are right, but your statement applies to every statement of opinion on a message board that exists for people to give their opinion and I've never claimed otherwise.  So my natural response is:

So fucking what?

Glad to see you and your amazing powers of logic have decided to re-grace us with your presence.


----------



## Intense

topspin said:


> cracker ass craker's want to go back to the lilly white 60's
> 
> Ain't happening



Bigot. Fuck You and the horse you rode in on, Idiot, Ass wipe. 

Life, Liberty, the Pursuit of Happiness, get a Fucking clue, Puppet.


----------



## Intense

geauxtohell said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You probably don't see the total irony of this statement at all.... but I do.
> 
> Beck is who Beck is. You don't get to decide what he is or is not. Nor does anyone else. You get to form and hold your own opinion of him. Just like everyone else. To think otherwise is simply moronic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to statements of absolute fact (i.e. Beck being a former addict), then it's not a matter of "me deciding".
> 
> That's why absolute fact is the only legal defense against slander.  If anyone went on the radio and stated "Glen Beck is a former druggie and addict", Beck could never sue them as he has acknowledged this and indeed used it to build up his fan base (everyone loves a reformed whore, especially fundies).
> 
> When it comes to my opinion (Beck is a demagogue) you are right, but your statement applies to every statement of opinion on a message board that exists for people to give their opinion and I've never claimed otherwise.  So my natural response is:
> 
> So fucking what?
> 
> Glad to see you and your amazing powers of logic have decided to re-grace us with your presence.
Click to expand...


I personally don't think that his motive was to build up his fan base. Are you as honest as Glenn, in relation to publicly acknowledging your faults??? Most of us are not. Get a clue.


----------



## geauxtohell

Intense said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You probably don't see the total irony of this statement at all.... but I do.
> 
> Beck is who Beck is. You don't get to decide what he is or is not. Nor does anyone else. You get to form and hold your own opinion of him. Just like everyone else. To think otherwise is simply moronic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to statements of absolute fact (i.e. Beck being a former addict), then it's not a matter of "me deciding".
> 
> That's why absolute fact is the only legal defense against slander.  If anyone went on the radio and stated "Glen Beck is a former druggie and addict", Beck could never sue them as he has acknowledged this and indeed used it to build up his fan base (everyone loves a reformed whore, especially fundies).
> 
> When it comes to my opinion (Beck is a demagogue) you are right, but your statement applies to every statement of opinion on a message board that exists for people to give their opinion and I've never claimed otherwise.  So my natural response is:
> 
> So fucking what?
> 
> Glad to see you and your amazing powers of logic have decided to re-grace us with your presence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I personally don't think that his motive was to build up his fan base. Are you as honest as Glenn, in relation to publicly acknowledging your faults??? Most of us are not. Get a clue.
Click to expand...


Well, I've never had a problem with substance abuse.  Other than that, your question has no point.  Why would I feel the need to disclose my personal faults?  I am not a public persona.


----------



## Intense

geauxtohell said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to statements of absolute fact (i.e. Beck being a former addict), then it's not a matter of "me deciding".
> 
> That's why absolute fact is the only legal defense against slander.  If anyone went on the radio and stated "Glen Beck is a former druggie and addict", Beck could never sue them as he has acknowledged this and indeed used it to build up his fan base (everyone loves a reformed whore, especially fundies).
> 
> When it comes to my opinion (Beck is a demagogue) you are right, but your statement applies to every statement of opinion on a message board that exists for people to give their opinion and I've never claimed otherwise.  So my natural response is:
> 
> So fucking what?
> 
> Glad to see you and your amazing powers of logic have decided to re-grace us with your presence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally don't think that his motive was to build up his fan base. Are you as honest as Glenn, in relation to publicly acknowledging your faults??? Most of us are not. Get a clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I've never had a problem with substance abuse.  Other than that, your question has no point.  Why would I feel the need to disclose my personal faults?  I am not a public persona.
Click to expand...


Let's distinguish between the point and your failure to recognize it from your false assumption. Public admission is not about what one does for a living Sparky. It's a step in the program. I am so glad that you are so perfect a being.


----------



## Avatar4321

topspin said:


> cracker ass craker's want to go back to the lilly white 60's
> 
> Ain't happening



I'm not sure you are aware of this, but there were minorities in the 60s as well.

You need to stop dividing people along racial lines. It's really not that important.


----------



## California Girl

geauxtohell said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You probably don't see the total irony of this statement at all.... but I do.
> 
> Beck is who Beck is. You don't get to decide what he is or is not. Nor does anyone else. You get to form and hold your own opinion of him. Just like everyone else. To think otherwise is simply moronic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to statements of absolute fact (i.e. Beck being a former addict), then it's not a matter of "me deciding".
> 
> That's why absolute fact is the only legal defense against slander.  If anyone went on the radio and stated "Glen Beck is a former druggie and addict", Beck could never sue them as he has acknowledged this and indeed used it to build up his fan base (everyone loves a reformed whore, especially fundies).
> 
> When it comes to my opinion (Beck is a demagogue) you are right, but your statement applies to every statement of opinion on a message board that exists for people to give their opinion and I've never claimed otherwise.  So my natural response is:
> 
> So fucking what?
> 
> Glad to see you and your amazing powers of logic have decided to re-grace us with your presence.
Click to expand...


Thank you Captain State-The-Fucking-Obvious. 

If you had bothered to look what I was responding to, perhaps you would get my point but, as per usual... you're too keen to whine at the poster. Fucking idiot.


----------



## Foxfyre

geauxtohell said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to statements of absolute fact (i.e. Beck being a former addict), then it's not a matter of "me deciding".
> 
> That's why absolute fact is the only legal defense against slander.  If anyone went on the radio and stated "Glen Beck is a former druggie and addict", Beck could never sue them as he has acknowledged this and indeed used it to build up his fan base (everyone loves a reformed whore, especially fundies).
> 
> When it comes to my opinion (Beck is a demagogue) you are right, but your statement applies to every statement of opinion on a message board that exists for people to give their opinion and I've never claimed otherwise.  So my natural response is:
> 
> So fucking what?
> 
> Glad to see you and your amazing powers of logic have decided to re-grace us with your presence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally don't think that his motive was to build up his fan base. Are you as honest as Glenn, in relation to publicly acknowledging your faults??? Most of us are not. Get a clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I've never had a problem with substance abuse.  Other than that, your question has no point.  Why would I feel the need to disclose my personal faults?  I am not a public persona.
Click to expand...


I'm sure you haven't had 99% of the illnesses or conditions that a medical professional has to deal with.   But to understand and have compassion, understanding, even appreciation, for the truly heroic effort required to overcome a debilitating and often deadly addiction should be high on the list of those things a medical professional should understand and know about.  And also why certain substances should not be prescribed so as not to regenerate the dependency.

My previous comment about hoping you flunk out of medical school when you describe Beck's addiction as you did was only due to my belief that given epidemic proportions of addictions these days, any medical professional who does not understand that will not be able to either diagnose nor effectively treat his patients.

And one should know the definitions of the words used before using them to sanctimoniously slander somebody:

*Definition of DEMAGOGUE*
*1: a leader who makes use of popular prejudices and false claims and promises in order to gain power *

My comment:   This absolutely does NOT in any way describe what Glenn Beck does.

*2: a leader championing the cause of the common people in ancient times.*

My comment:  Nor does this one though Beck does use a lot of history to make his points.

Finally, will one describe all those hundreds of thousands of ordinary citizens who went to the rally, most of them people just trying to lead a decent life and support themselves and their families as demogogues?    People who do understand unalienable rights, who do love their country, and who do want to restore traditional values and virtues that made it the country it is?   Do you honestly think they are demogogues?

If not, why would you describe the person who speaks their language, who inspires them, and encourages them as a demogogue?


----------



## Ozmar

Haha... Glenn Beck's a demagogue!


----------



## geauxtohell

California Girl said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You probably don't see the total irony of this statement at all.... but I do.
> 
> Beck is who Beck is. You don't get to decide what he is or is not. Nor does anyone else. You get to form and hold your own opinion of him. Just like everyone else. To think otherwise is simply moronic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to statements of absolute fact (i.e. Beck being a former addict), then it's not a matter of "me deciding".
> 
> That's why absolute fact is the only legal defense against slander.  If anyone went on the radio and stated "Glen Beck is a former druggie and addict", Beck could never sue them as he has acknowledged this and indeed used it to build up his fan base (everyone loves a reformed whore, especially fundies).
> 
> When it comes to my opinion (Beck is a demagogue) you are right, but your statement applies to every statement of opinion on a message board that exists for people to give their opinion and I've never claimed otherwise.  So my natural response is:
> 
> So fucking what?
> 
> Glad to see you and your amazing powers of logic have decided to re-grace us with your presence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you Captain State-The-Fucking-Obvious.
> 
> If you had bothered to look what I was responding to, perhaps you would get my point but, as per usual... you're too keen to whine at the poster. Fucking idiot.
Click to expand...


Like I said:

I am so glad you decided to come back and grace us with your wit and wisdom.  

Instead of throwing a fit about how I missed your point, why not respond with something that is above the emotional maturity level of an 11 year old?


----------



## geauxtohell

Foxfyre said:


> I'm sure you haven't had 99% of the illnesses or conditions that a medical professional has to deal with.   But to understand and have compassion, understanding, even appreciation, for the truly heroic effort required to overcome a debilitating and often deadly addiction should be high on the list of those things a medical professional should understand and know about.  And also why certain substances should not be prescribed so as not to regenerate the dependency.



Blah, blah, blah.  Spare me the medical ethics lecture, especially after telling me that you hoped I failed out of medical school because I dared speak out against Baby Huey.

You don't have to tell me about addiction.  

I know it's a sad disease, and I am glad for anyone that is in recovery for it.

Regardless of if an addict gets the help they receive or don't, they are always an addict and that fact speaks to a lack of willpower, discipline, and a personal shortcoming that calls into question their "fitness" to be a leader.  Lest you think that is harsh, the military has the exact same opinion.

It also calls into question the person's neurophysiology and how much permanent damage has been done to it and how that effects their ability to reason and handle stress and emotion.  

When Beck cries like a little baby on T.V., I think he is sincere.  I just think he is behaving in a manner he would not have had he not fried a significant number of neurons in his frontal and temporal lobe.  



> My previous comment about hoping you flunk out of medical school when you describe Beck's addiction as you did was only due to my belief that given epidemic proportions of addictions these days, any medical professional who does not understand that will not be able to either diagnose nor effectively treat his patients.



Here's a news flash for you:  I am at a state medical school.  My hospital serves an urban under-served population that is entirely on medicaid.  We don't fucking treat the Glen Beck's of the world here who can afford to go to designer rehab programs.  These are the very same people Beck, and his like-minded nitwits want to ensure have no or inadequate coverage.  I could regale you with the multitude of patient's who are addicts I've dealt with in my very short time as a medical student, but I'll spare you.  On the same note, you can spare me the notion that you really give a damn about these people.  I could have gone to medical school elsewhere.  I chose to come here to work with this patient base.  



> And one should know the definitions of the words used before using them to sanctimoniously slander somebody:



And you should learn the definition of slander.



> *Definition of DEMAGOGUE*
> *1: a leader who makes use of popular prejudices and false claims and promises in order to gain power *



Yep.  That sounds like Beck.  



> My comment:   This absolutely does NOT in any way describe what Glenn Beck does.



Great.  You have your opinion, and I have mine.  I don't wish personal ill on you for a differing opinion.



> *2: a leader championing the cause of the common people in ancient times.*
> 
> My comment:  Nor does this one though Beck does use a lot of history to make his points.



And this is clearly not the context of the word that I was using to describe Beck.  



> Finally, will one describe all those hundreds of thousands of ordinary citizens who went to the rally, most of them people just trying to lead a decent life and support themselves and their families as demogogues?    People who do understand unalienable rights, who do love their country, and who do want to restore traditional values and virtues that made it the country it is?   Do you honestly think they are demogogues?



Are you dense?  No, I don't think they are demagogues.  Did I say they were demagogues?   I said they were being led by the nose by a demagogue.  Reading comprehension is your friend. 



> If not, why would you describe the person who speaks their language, who inspires them, and encourages them as a demogogue?



Because he is a classic demAgogue.


----------



## geauxtohell

Intense said:


> Let's distinguish between the point and your failure to recognize it from your false assumption. Public admission is not about what one does for a living Sparky. It's a step in the program. I am so glad that you are so perfect a being.



I am far from perfect.  Again, I am also not a public persona.

So, again, I fail to see your point.  

Finally, if you think Beck isn't pimping his past and subsequent conversation to Christianity to pad his wallet, then you should smoke some of whatever it is he was smoking back in his drug days.


----------



## Foxfyre

geauxtohell said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you haven't had 99% of the illnesses or conditions that a medical professional has to deal with.   But to understand and have compassion, understanding, even appreciation, for the truly heroic effort required to overcome a debilitating and often deadly addiction should be high on the list of those things a medical professional should understand and know about.  And also why certain substances should not be prescribed so as not to regenerate the dependency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah.  Spare me the medical ethics lecture, especially after telling me that you hoped I failed out of medical school because I dared speak out against Baby Huey.
> 
> You don't have to tell me about addiction.
> 
> I know it's a sad disease, and I am glad for anyone that is in recovery for it.
> 
> Regardless of if an addict gets the help they receive or don't, they are always an addict and that fact speaks to a lack of willpower, discipline, and a personal shortcoming that calls into question their "fitness" to be a leader.  Lest you think that is harsh, the military has the exact same opinion.
> 
> It also calls into question the person's neurophysiology and how much permanent damage has been done to it and how that effects their ability to reason and handle stress and emotion.
> 
> When Beck cries like a little baby on T.V., I think he is sincere.  I just think he is behaving in a manner he would not have had he not fried a significant number of neurons in his frontal and temporal lobe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My previous comment about hoping you flunk out of medical school when you describe Beck's addiction as you did was only due to my belief that given epidemic proportions of addictions these days, any medical professional who does not understand that will not be able to either diagnose nor effectively treat his patients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a news flash for you:  I am at a state medical school.  My hospital serves an urban under-served population that is entirely on medicaid.  We don't fucking treat the Glen Beck's of the world here who can afford to go to designer rehab programs.  These are the very same people Beck, and his like-minded nitwits want to ensure have no or inadequate coverage.  I could regale you with the multitude of patient's who are addicts I've dealt with in my very short time as a medical student, but I'll spare you.  On the same note, you can spare me the notion that you really give a damn about these people.  I could have gone to medical school elsewhere.  I chose to come here to work with this patient base.
> 
> 
> 
> And you should learn the definition of slander.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  That sounds like Beck.
> 
> 
> 
> Great.  You have your opinion, and I have mine.  I don't wish personal ill on you for a differing opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> And this is clearly not the context of the word that I was using to describe Beck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, will one describe all those hundreds of thousands of ordinary citizens who went to the rally, most of them people just trying to lead a decent life and support themselves and their families as demogogues?    People who do understand unalienable rights, who do love their country, and who do want to restore traditional values and virtues that made it the country it is?   Do you honestly think they are demogogues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you dense?  No, I don't think they are demagogues.  Did I say they were demagogues?   I said they were being led by the nose by a demagogue.  Reading comprehension is your friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not, why would you describe the person who speaks their language, who inspires them, and encourages them as a demogogue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because he is a classic demAgogue.
Click to expand...


I am beginning to think you aren't a medical student at all.  I just don't see that kind of focus and discipline in your posts.   As far as definitions go, I think I am on more secure ground than you are.

As for me wanting you to flunk out of medical school, I suggest you go back and re-read that.  It had nothing to do with your criticism of Beck.  It did include a very explicit condition of a mindset that should disqualify a physician from being licensed however.

My purpose here is not to take you on GTH, nor do I have any desire or intention of getting in a food fight with you.  The only reason I didn't just ignore and scroll past your initial hateful comments was because I did hold you in higher esteem than the trolls.  At least at the time.


----------



## geauxtohell

Foxfyre said:


> I am beginning to think you aren't a medical student at all.  I just don't see that kind of focus and discipline in your posts.   As far as definitions go, I think I am on more secure ground than you are.



I don't care what you think or want.  It's irrelevant to where I am, and what I am doing.



> As for me wanting you to flunk out of medical school, I suggest you go back and re-read that.  It had nothing to do with your criticism of Beck.  It did include a very explicit condition of a mindset that should disqualify a physician from being licensed however.



I got your point, it was just moronic.  You were offended that I dared to point out that Beck is a former addict and then decided to use that as a commentary on my fitness to be a physician.  

Lame.


----------



## Foxfyre

geauxtohell said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am beginning to think you aren't a medical student at all.  I just don't see that kind of focus and discipline in your posts.   As far as definitions go, I think I am on more secure ground than you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what you think or want.  It's irrelevant to where I am, and what I am doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for me wanting you to flunk out of medical school, I suggest you go back and re-read that.  It had nothing to do with your criticism of Beck.  It did include a very explicit condition of a mindset that should disqualify a physician from being licensed however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got your point, it was just moronic.  You were offended that I dared to point out that Beck is a former addict and then decided to use that as a commentary on my fitness to be a physician.
> 
> Lame.
Click to expand...


No.  HE points out he is a former addict.  Why should I object to somebody else noting that as well?

It was that you characterized that as an unacceptable and degenerate condition.

You should apologize for that.


----------



## geauxtohell

Foxfyre said:


> No.  HE points out he is a former addict.  Why should I object to somebody else noting that as well?



I have no idea.



> It was that you characterized that as an unacceptable and degenerate condition.



I did?  Where did I do that?  I only pointed out that Beck's lack of willpower speaks to his fitness to be the ideological leader for a movement that seeks to "restore honor" to this country.  



> You should apologize for that.



Okay.  I apologize for failing to care that you are so enamored with Beck that you have developed pathetically thin skin and flip out when anyone dares to point out his obvious flaws and feel the need to attack said person like a rabid chihuahua.

"Apologize"


----------



## Foxfyre

geauxtohell said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  HE points out he is a former addict.  Why should I object to somebody else noting that as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was that you characterized that as an unacceptable and degenerate condition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did?  Where did I do that?  I only pointed out that Beck's lack of willpower speaks to his fitness to be the ideological leader for a movement that seeks to "restore honor" to this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should apologize for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.  I apologize for failing to care that you are so enamored with Beck that you have developed pathetically thin skin and flip out when anyone dares to point out his obvious flaws and feel the need to attack said person like a rabid chihuahua.
> 
> "Apologize"
Click to expand...


And I apologize for thinking you were somebody that would be pretty neat to get to know.  Oh well.  That just speaks to my lack of judgment I guess.  Cest la vie.


----------



## geauxtohell

Foxfyre said:


> And I apologize for thinking you were somebody that would be pretty neat to get to know.  Oh well.  That just speaks to my lack of judgment I guess.  Cest la vie.



Hasta la vista.


----------



## Intense

geauxtohell said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you haven't had 99% of the illnesses or conditions that a medical professional has to deal with.   But to understand and have compassion, understanding, even appreciation, for the truly heroic effort required to overcome a debilitating and often deadly addiction should be high on the list of those things a medical professional should understand and know about.  And also why certain substances should not be prescribed so as not to regenerate the dependency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah.  Spare me the medical ethics lecture, especially after telling me that you hoped I failed out of medical school because I dared speak out against Baby Huey.
> 
> You don't have to tell me about addiction.
> 
> I know it's a sad disease, and I am glad for anyone that is in recovery for it.
> 
> Regardless of if an addict gets the help they receive or don't, they are always an addict and that fact speaks to a lack of willpower, discipline, and a personal shortcoming that calls into question their "fitness" to be a leader.  Lest you think that is harsh, the military has the exact same opinion.
> 
> It also calls into question the person's neurophysiology and how much permanent damage has been done to it and how that effects their ability to reason and handle stress and emotion.
> 
> When Beck cries like a little baby on T.V., I think he is sincere.  I just think he is behaving in a manner he would not have had he not fried a significant number of neurons in his frontal and temporal lobe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My previous comment about hoping you flunk out of medical school when you describe Beck's addiction as you did was only due to my belief that given epidemic proportions of addictions these days, any medical professional who does not understand that will not be able to either diagnose nor effectively treat his patients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a news flash for you:  I am at a state medical school.  My hospital serves an urban under-served population that is entirely on medicaid.  We don't fucking treat the Glen Beck's of the world here who can afford to go to designer rehab programs.  These are the very same people Beck, and his like-minded nitwits want to ensure have no or inadequate coverage.  I could regale you with the multitude of patient's who are addicts I've dealt with in my very short time as a medical student, but I'll spare you.  On the same note, you can spare me the notion that you really give a damn about these people.  I could have gone to medical school elsewhere.  I chose to come here to work with this patient base.
> 
> 
> 
> And you should learn the definition of slander.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  That sounds like Beck.
> 
> 
> 
> Great.  You have your opinion, and I have mine.  I don't wish personal ill on you for a differing opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> And this is clearly not the context of the word that I was using to describe Beck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, will one describe all those hundreds of thousands of ordinary citizens who went to the rally, most of them people just trying to lead a decent life and support themselves and their families as demogogues?    People who do understand unalienable rights, who do love their country, and who do want to restore traditional values and virtues that made it the country it is?   Do you honestly think they are demogogues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you dense?  No, I don't think they are demagogues.  Did I say they were demagogues?   I said they were being led by the nose by a demagogue.  Reading comprehension is your friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not, why would you describe the person who speaks their language, who inspires them, and encourages them as a demogogue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because he is a classic demAgogue.
Click to expand...


He is a Fucking Talk Show Host, Shit for brain's, not a Government Leader. With your bedside manner you should stick to changing bed pan's retard. How about you work on that personality disorder. For a pompous silver spooned horses ass, you are alright. 
You inexperienced, misguided  sack of shit.


----------



## geauxtohell

Intense said:


> He is a Fucking Talk Show Host, Shit for brain's, not a Government Leader.



He's a "Fucking Talk Show Host" who desires to be so much more.  Beck's narcissism to hold a "Restore Honor" rally on the same day and sight of MLK is grandiosity to the extreme.   



> With your bedside manner you should stick to changing bed pan's retard.



"Bedside manner"?  What the fuck are you talking about?  Are we in a hospital right now and I didn't know it?  Is this like the time you improperly used the term "prognosis" and looked stupid for doing so?  

Or are you just trying to come up with clever insults?  

Either way, you look stupid.  But, let's face it, that's situation normal for you.



> How about you work on that personality disorder.



Oh.  This is always fun.  You are going to play Shithouse Psychiatrist.  

What personality disorder do I have and why?



> For a pompous silver spooned horses ass, you are alright.



I'll take pompous.  But "silver-spooned"?  You clearly know nothing about me.  I don't really expect you too.  However, if you want to try to make a relevant personal jab at me, you missed on that one.  



> You inexperienced, misguided  sack of shit.



You second hand douche bag laying under the mattress of a $5 French whore!

Wow!  This is fun!

BTW, what is your level of "experience"?


----------



## Intense

geauxtohell said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is a Fucking Talk Show Host, Shit for brain's, not a Government Leader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a "Fucking Talk Show Host" who desires to be so much more.  Beck's narcissism to hold a "Restore Honor" rally on the same day and sight of MLK is grandiosity to the extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With your bedside manner you should stick to changing bed pan's retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Bedside manner"?  What the fuck are you talking about?  Are we in a hospital right now and I didn't know it?  Is this like the time you improperly used the term "prognosis" and looked stupid for doing so?
> 
> Or are you just trying to come up with clever insults?
> 
> Either way, you look stupid.  But, let's face it, that's situation normal for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.  This is always fun.  You are going to play Shithouse Psychiatrist.
> 
> What personality disorder do I have and why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a pompous silver spooned horses ass, you are alright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll take pompous.  But "silver-spooned"?  You clearly know nothing about me.  I don't really expect you too.  However, if you want to try to make a relevant personal jab at me, you missed on that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You inexperienced, misguided  sack of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You second hand douche bag laying under the mattress of a $5 French whore!
> 
> Wow!  This is fun!
> 
> BTW, what is your level of "experience"?
Click to expand...


Piss ant, What the fuck is it to you what day the Rally was held on. Fuck You. MLK's speech was meant for everyone except Conservatives??? Is that it, you ignorant Fuck. Glenn claimed in choosing that date, at first, he did not know the significance, he had other things on his mind. I believe him, and find no problem with what both MLK or Beck set out to do on that date, or where. I know that you are too retarded to understand, not being able to form an original thought without first phoning home. Still, you have no excuse. Beck hit a Grand Slam Saturday, and that is what you have a problem with. That, and most anyone that refuses to think like you. My problem is with your attitude, more than your politics. You are in the wrong profession, if you deal with people in any way. You just don't have the skills. 

Ask yourself why you are so bitter, Jerk off, why you are so biased about what you have not even begun to comprehend. What is your disorder???  The next time you find yourself knocked on your ass, I want you to contemplate that. So you are not silver spooned, just an essentialist. There is nothing received that was not first given or taken from another. There is no free lunch. Somebody always pays, one way or another.


----------



## geauxtohell

Intense said:


> Piss ant, What the fuck is it to you what day the Rally was held on. Fuck You. MLK's speech was meant for everyone except Conservatives??? Is that it, you ignorant Fuck. Glenn claimed in choosing that date, at first, he did not know the significance, he had other things on his mind. I believe him, and find no problem with what both MLK or Beck set out to do on that date, or where. I know that you are too retarded to understand, not being able to form an original thought without first phoning home. Still, you have no excuse. Beck hit a Grand Slam Saturday, and that is what you have a problem with. That, and most anyone that refuses to think like you. My problem is with your attitude, more than your politics. You are in the wrong profession, if you deal with people in any way. You just don't have the skills.
> 
> Ask yourself why you are so bitter, Jerk off, why you are so biased about what you have not even begun to comprehend. What is your disorder???  The next time you find yourself knocked on your ass, I want you to contemplate that. So you are not silver spooned, just an essentialist. There is nothing received that was not first given or taken from another. There is no free lunch. Somebody always pays, one way or another.



Oh!  Look children!  A rage-a-haulic!

Watch as his dances too and fro!

Your post along with your impotent jabs at me is profoundly hilarious when read aloud.  I recommend it to anyone on this thread.  

Again, like your friends, your opinion on my current situation is entirely irrelevant to me.

If you are too stupid to grasp the basic ideal that a message board is not real life, then you have bigger problems than me.

Don't forget to take your heart meds tonight.  Wouldn't want you to stroke out in a fit of hypertension.


----------



## Intense

geauxtohell said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Piss ant, What the fuck is it to you what day the Rally was held on. Fuck You. MLK's speech was meant for everyone except Conservatives??? Is that it, you ignorant Fuck. Glenn claimed in choosing that date, at first, he did not know the significance, he had other things on his mind. I believe him, and find no problem with what both MLK or Beck set out to do on that date, or where. I know that you are too retarded to understand, not being able to form an original thought without first phoning home. Still, you have no excuse. Beck hit a Grand Slam Saturday, and that is what you have a problem with. That, and most anyone that refuses to think like you. My problem is with your attitude, more than your politics. You are in the wrong profession, if you deal with people in any way. You just don't have the skills.
> 
> Ask yourself why you are so bitter, Jerk off, why you are so biased about what you have not even begun to comprehend. What is your disorder???  The next time you find yourself knocked on your ass, I want you to contemplate that. So you are not silver spooned, just an essentialist. There is nothing received that was not first given or taken from another. There is no free lunch. Somebody always pays, one way or another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!  Look children!  A rage-a-haulic!
> 
> Watch as his dances too and fro!
> 
> Your post along with your impotent jabs at me is profoundly hilarious when read aloud.  I recommend it to anyone on this thread.
> 
> Again, like your friends, your opinion on my current situation is entirely irrelevant to me.
> 
> If you are too stupid to grasp the basic ideal that a message board is not real life, then you have bigger problems than me.
> 
> Don't forget to take your heart meds tonight.  Wouldn't want you to stroke out in a fit of hypertension.
Click to expand...


LOL!!! The little turd has something to say. How nice. Winston Smith, Mr. Hanky, what ever your name is, Piss off. I'm not the one that lost it over the Restoring Honor Rally, you are. I'm not the one relating disrespectfully to women on this board, you are. Spin away Candy Ass! My heart, which is not on any medication, is doing fine, and so is my temper. Run along now and play in traffic. See how many headlights you can catch. Wait, ...I hesitate... should anything happen, would you give road kill a bad name??? Never mind.


----------



## geauxtohell

Intense said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Piss ant, What the fuck is it to you what day the Rally was held on. Fuck You. MLK's speech was meant for everyone except Conservatives??? Is that it, you ignorant Fuck. Glenn claimed in choosing that date, at first, he did not know the significance, he had other things on his mind. I believe him, and find no problem with what both MLK or Beck set out to do on that date, or where. I know that you are too retarded to understand, not being able to form an original thought without first phoning home. Still, you have no excuse. Beck hit a Grand Slam Saturday, and that is what you have a problem with. That, and most anyone that refuses to think like you. My problem is with your attitude, more than your politics. You are in the wrong profession, if you deal with people in any way. You just don't have the skills.
> 
> Ask yourself why you are so bitter, Jerk off, why you are so biased about what you have not even begun to comprehend. What is your disorder???  The next time you find yourself knocked on your ass, I want you to contemplate that. So you are not silver spooned, just an essentialist. There is nothing received that was not first given or taken from another. There is no free lunch. Somebody always pays, one way or another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!  Look children!  A rage-a-haulic!
> 
> Watch as his dances too and fro!
> 
> Your post along with your impotent jabs at me is profoundly hilarious when read aloud.  I recommend it to anyone on this thread.
> 
> Again, like your friends, your opinion on my current situation is entirely irrelevant to me.
> 
> If you are too stupid to grasp the basic ideal that a message board is not real life, then you have bigger problems than me.
> 
> Don't forget to take your heart meds tonight.  Wouldn't want you to stroke out in a fit of hypertension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!!! The little turd has something to say. How nice. Winston Smith, Mr. Hanky, what ever your name is, Piss off. I'm not the one that lost it over the Restoring Honor Rally, you are. I'm not the one relating disrespectfully to women on this board, you are. Spin away Candy Ass! My heart, which is not on any medication, is doing fine, and so is my temper. Run along now and play in traffic. See how many headlights you can catch. Wait, ...I hesitate... should anything happen, would you give road kill a bad name??? Never mind.
Click to expand...


You are right.  In no way to your posts at all convey that you have "lost it" or have been at all unhinged by our interaction.  

You stand as the very gold standard for logical and rational debate in an otherwise crazy world.

I am so glad I got to make your acquaintance!


----------



## Foxfyre

Some of us on message boards are real people who are the people we say we are.  We participate on a message board with other people who are who they say they are and we do it for entertainment, to test ideas, theories, perhaps sometimes to persuade, and sometimes to see if our own point of view can stand up and be defended against opposing points of view.

I'm guessing that there are some here who are genuine who would oppose a rally like the Restore Honor rally because they are so emeshed in their own ideology and partisanship they are unwilling or unable to understand what that rally was all about.  I think there are some here who are not who they claim to be but who use a venue like this to demonstrate rage or frustrations that they don't dare demonstrate in real life.

I am convinced that the large huge majority of all those hundreds of thousands of people who attended the Restore Honor rally are who they say they are.  They are real people with real lives that include real problems and who know things could be better if this country would return to a few core principles and values that made it what it once was.


----------



## Intense

geauxtohell said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!  Look children!  A rage-a-haulic!
> 
> Watch as his dances too and fro!
> 
> Your post along with your impotent jabs at me is profoundly hilarious when read aloud.  I recommend it to anyone on this thread.
> 
> Again, like your friends, your opinion on my current situation is entirely irrelevant to me.
> 
> If you are too stupid to grasp the basic ideal that a message board is not real life, then you have bigger problems than me.
> 
> Don't forget to take your heart meds tonight.  Wouldn't want you to stroke out in a fit of hypertension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! The little turd has something to say. How nice. Winston Smith, Mr. Hanky, what ever your name is, Piss off. I'm not the one that lost it over the Restoring Honor Rally, you are. I'm not the one relating disrespectfully to women on this board, you are. Spin away Candy Ass! My heart, which is not on any medication, is doing fine, and so is my temper. Run along now and play in traffic. See how many headlights you can catch. Wait, ...I hesitate... should anything happen, would you give road kill a bad name??? Never mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right.  In no way to your posts at all convey that you have "lost it" or have been at all unhinged by our interaction.
> 
> You stand as the very gold standard for logical and rational debate in an otherwise crazy world.
> 
> I am so glad I got to make your acquaintance!
Click to expand...


WTF is with you??? Oh... you took your medications??? That explains it. ??? Na... You are just too tricky sometimes!!!


----------



## Shooter

I was going to go to the Restoring Honor Rally but my fiance had to work.  Very disappointed I missed it.  It was a historical event.  Most estimates put the crowd at 300,000 to half a million people (probably closer to half a million).  They said it was the 6th largest crowd ever at the mall.

Here's an interesting thing that happened at the rally.  Glenn Beck had been trying to get the military to do a flyover as the rally began.  Because of air restrictions over DC this was not possible.  Just as the music started commencing the rally a flock of geese flew over the crowd in formation.  It was pretty cool.


----------



## taichiliberal

Intense said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe patriots wave flags, oh but that pisses commies off, if you don't like flag waving, leave my country please. Oh by the way I am wearing my flag with the ten commandments on it t-shirt, that probably pisses you off to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet with all your childish retort, you have NOT answered the question.....WHAT WAS THE POINT OF THE BECK RALLY?  WHAT EXACT POINT WAS ALL THE FLAG WAVING AND PSEUDO-EVANGELISM ABOUT?
> 
> I mean, if you want to pay money and take time to travel across the country to wave a flag for the hell of it, that's your business.  You want to wear the Ten Commandments on a T-shirt, I really could care less if you did or didn't.  But if some self-promoting yahoo along with a politician's front organization organize and promote a nationwide rally, WHAT EXACTLY ARE THEY RALLYING ABOUT, AND DID THE RALLY FOLLOW THE STATED THEME/TITLE?
> 
> To date, a lot of jingoistic noise and excuses, but no answers from Beck's idiot (his description, not mine) supporters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a really really simple answer to that question.
> 
> http://media.glennbeck.com/828/828kit.pdf
> 
> THROUGHOUT history America has seen many great leaders and
> noteworthy citizens change her course. It is through their personal virtues and
> by their example that we can live as a free country. On August 28th, come
> celebrate America by honoring our heroes, our heritage and our future.
> Join the Special Operations Warrior Foundation, Glenn Beck, Sarah Palin
> and many more for this non-political event that pays tribute to Americas
> service personnel and other upstanding citizens who embody our nations
> founding principles of integrity, truth and honor.
> Our freedom is possible only if we remain virtuous. Help us restore the values
> that founded this great nation. Come join us on August 28th in our pledge to
> restore honor at the steps of the Lincoln Memorial in Washington D.C.
> RESTORING HONOR
> Join GLENN BECK, SARAH PALIN & the SOWF
> in WASHINGTON D.C.
> at the steps of the
> LINCOLN MEMORIAL
> August 28, 2010
> 10:00 AM
> -No tickets required-
> Appearances from Sarah Palin, Glenn Beck, Jo Dee Messina & More!
> The Restoring Honor Rally is a non-political and non-partisan event. All proceeds will go
> to the 501 (c)3 charity The Special Operations Warrior Foundation (SOWF).
> F.A.Qs
> 1) Who are the speakers?
> The speakers include Glenn Beck, Sarah Palin, and Marcus Luttrell. Jo Dee Messina will be
> performing as well.
> 2) Is this a 9/12 or Tea Party rally?
> No. The Restoring Honor Rally is neither a 9/12 nor a Tea Party rally. There will be absolutely no
> politics involved. This rally will honor the troops, unite the American people under the principles of
> integrity and truth, and make a pledge to restore honor within ourselves and our country.
> 4) What can I bring?
> You can bring small umbrellas, bottled water, bag lunches, snacks, lawn chairs, cameras, blankets,
> small coolers, backpacks, and flags.
> 5) What CANT I bring?
> Please no helium balloons, pets, alcohol, fireworks, or glass containers. Please refrain from bringing
> signs (political or otherwise) as they may deter from the peaceful message we are bringing to
> Washington.
> 6) What is the best way to get to Washington D.C.?
> Parking is very difficult to find in DC. Therefore, we suggest traveling with a group from your area.
> You can reserve or register a bus on our website. Please find bus registration info by visiting
> Restoring Honor - 8.28.10
> 6) How should I dress?
> Remember, it gets very hot and humid in Washington, D.C. late August, so be sure to wear
> comfortable and lightweight clothes. Rain is also unpredictable that time of year, so keep your fingers
> crossed, but pack an umbrella!
> 7) Can I camp out at the Lincoln Memorial site?
> Due to NPS laws, no one is allowed to camp out overnight at the Lincoln Memorial site.
> 8) How can I volunteer?
> The best way to help us is to spread the word about the rally. Please hand this flyer out to your family
> and friends, and make sure your community is awarewhether thats your neighborhood, church,
> school, office, etc.
> Page 1 4/13/2010
> Special Operations Warrior Foundation
> Talking Points
> Mission: For 30 years, the Special Operations Warrior Foundation, a nonprofit
> 501 (c) (3) organization, has provided college educations to the
> surviving children of Army, Navy, Air Force and Marine Corps special
> operations personnel killed in combat or training. Additionally, the Warrior
> Foundation provides immediate financial assistance to special operations
> personnel severely wounded so their loved ones can be bedside during their
> recovery.
> Programs: The Special Operations Warrior Foundation provides college
> scholarship grants, not loans, to surviving children of special operations
> personnel killed in combat or training missions.
> Scholarships (tuition, books, fees, supplies, expenses, room and
> board, plus computer and printer) cover the full cost of a college
> education at post-secondary institutes across the nation, including
> state and community colleges, vocational-technical training and
> career institutes.
> Family Service: From the initial contact with the family through
> college education, children of fallen special operations warriors and/or
> their guardians receive assistance and support from the Foundations
> family advisor.
> Wounded Special Operations Forces Support: The Warrior
> Foundation provides $2,000 to cover immediate financial needs for
> Army, Navy, Air Force and Marine Corps special operations personnel
> severely wounded in operations.
> Overhead: The Special Operations Warrior Foundation is proud of its low
> overhead. In 2009, the administrative overhead was 7.7 percent.
> Awards: The SOWF was awarded its fourth consecutive 4-star rating for its
> financial efficiency by a charity watchdog group, Charity Navigator. Less
> than 7 percent of the 5,300 charities rated by Charity Navigator receive this
> exceptional rating.
> The SOWF is the proud recipient of the Best in America seal of excellence
> awarded by the Independent Charities of America as well as the Better
> Business Bureau Accredited Charity Seal for meeting all of their stringent
> requirements.
> Page 2 4/13/2010
> Numbers:
> The Special Operations Warrior Foundation currently has 133
> students enrolled in colleges and universities across the country.
> Last year, the Foundation provided $2.7 million in scholarship
> grants, academic, financial aid, and family support to our families.
> In 2009, the Foundation provided $311,000 in financial assistance
> to severely wounded (hospitalized) special operations
> personnel so their families could be bedside. To date, we have
> provided over One Million Dollars to wounded Special
> Operations warriors.
> Total number of Special Operations Forces (SOF) casualties since
> 1980: 721
> Total number of children in our program since 1980: 836
> Total number of SOF casualties since 9/11/2001: 388
> Total number of children left behind from SOF casualties
> since 9/11: 441
> Total number of SOWF college graduates: 158
> Last year, America lost 46 Special Operations personnel compared
> to an average of 15 SOF casualties prior to Sept. 2001.
> 
> http://media.glennbeck.com/828/828kit.pdf
Click to expand...


Funny how throughout the ENTIRE hoopla (damn near 6 months promotion on FOX TV and radio) leading up to this BS, this Special Operations Warrior Foundation WAS NOT at the forefront of the promotion....Period.

In fact, throughout the entire "sermon" that Beck gave, or the parrot squawk of Palin, or any other of the speakers at the Beck BS, SOWF was NOT the main focus!

Instead, we got a lot of generalized BS about returning honor to the country (and just exactly what was going on that made Beck and his idiots feel dishonorable?  I note that they don't DARE point to the Shrub's bogus war in Iraq that killed over 4 thousand troops and maimed, wounded 30,000 more).  And then an Elmer Gantry/Lonesome Rhodes impersonation by Beck.

So once again...BECK PLAYED YOU FOR A CHUMP!  He could have had numerous fund raisers prior to this BS shindig of his.....but instead he plays on the bigotry and misguided frustrations of teabaggers and the like.  And Beck gets to justify his salary to his sponsors, and cement his inflated ego onto the minds of his idiots (his words, not mine), while making himself a person of note for GOP politicians who may need a boost in a campaign.

But as Beck himself stated, he couldn't give a damn about politics...with him it's all about the Benjamins!


----------



## taichiliberal

Avatar4321 said:


> You still don't get it. The message of the Rally is greater than Beck. You could destroy Beck. You could kill him. You could make him completely irrelevant. Lock him in prison. Lock him in an insane assylum. The message of Faith, Hope, Charity, and honor would still go strong. Its not about Glenn.
> 
> You don't understand the message. So you attack the messenger. It scares you, but it shouldn't. There is nothing wrong with being an honorable person. There is nothing wrong with Faith, Hope, Charity. These are principles that have been preached from the beginning.
> 
> Try as you might, you can't defeat them.



You sound like some zealot Taliban or Al Qaeda member, you know.  A lot of empty rhetoric and mantras to mask your misguided fears, frustration and hate.

Wake the hell up man......you can't praise Beck and then disown him at the same time.  And you sure as hell can't blather on about some message when you can't even explain/describe it in the simplest terms here.  I'm asking YOU to explain it....and all you've given is a lot of smoke!

Beck is playing you for a chump...and your stubborn pride prevents you from admitting such.  Beck himself has stated for posterity that folk like you are idiots, and that he doesn't give a rat's ass about politics..to him it's a business that's about self promotion and the MONEY!  Becks words, not mine.

Was there faith, hope and charity missing from the DECADES of celebrations of the King Washington, DC?  Is that what you're saying?  Because if so, then you are severely ignorant as to what King stated in that speech or what people who've celebrated it since have done.

Get real, man.


----------



## taichiliberal

Big Fitz said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is pathetic is what is in the white house. A pathetic excuse for a president. Glenn Beck is more honest and has more character than those idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beck is calling YOU an idiot, don't cha know?  He's just taking cues from "Elmer Gantry" and  "Lonesome Rhodes"...and idiots like you (Beck's words, not mine) are lapping it up and putting bucks in his pocket.  BECK DOESN'T GIVE A DAMN ABOUT YOU OR YOUR POLITICS, AND HE'S STATED JUST THAT. DO YOUR OWN HOMEWORK HONESTLY AND SEE FOR YOURSELF.....STOP BEING A CHUMP FOR BECK.  WAKE UP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've been banging on your pots again, haven't you Ruprecht?
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dX3ePAOUK7U]YouTube - Steve Martin - Ruprecht[/ame]
Click to expand...


And obviously you can't handle the truth....Beck calls YOU and idiot for supporting his dog & pony show and you react with childish insults directed at the people who point this out to you.

Don't shoot the messenger, bunky.


----------



## taichiliberal

Foxfyre said:


> Some of us on message boards are real people who are the people we say we are.  We participate on a message board with other people who are who they say they are and we do it for entertainment, to test ideas, theories, perhaps sometimes to persuade, and sometimes to see if our own point of view can stand up and be defended against opposing points of view.
> 
> I'm guessing that there are some here who are genuine who would oppose a rally like the Restore Honor rally because they are so emeshed in their own ideology and partisanship they are unwilling or unable to understand what that rally was all about.  I think there are some here who are not who they claim to be but who use a venue like this to demonstrate rage or frustrations that they don't dare demonstrate in real life.
> 
> I am convinced that the large huge majority of all those hundreds of thousands of people who attended the Restore Honor rally are who they say they are.  They are real people with real lives that include real problems and who know things could be better if this country would return to a few core principles and values that made it what it once was.



Please explain exactly what honor was lost, how it was lost and by whom?  So far, all you've accomplished is parroting a lot of empty rhetoric.  

Beck called YOU an idiot, and has stated for him it's not about politics, but about business (aka the Benjamins!).  YOU are being played for a chump.


----------



## Avatar4321

taichiliberal said:


> You sound like some zealot Taliban or Al Qaeda member, you know.  A lot of empty rhetoric and mantras to mask your misguided fears, frustration and hate.
> 
> Wake the hell up man......you can't praise Beck and then disown him at the same time.  And you sure as hell can't blather on about some message when you can't even explain/describe it in the simplest terms here.  I'm asking YOU to explain it....and all you've given is a lot of smoke!
> 
> Beck is playing you for a chump...and your stubborn pride prevents you from admitting such.  Beck himself has stated for posterity that folk like you are idiots, and that he doesn't give a rat's ass about politics..to him it's a business that's about self promotion and the MONEY!  Becks words, not mine.
> 
> Was there faith, hope and charity missing from the DECADES of celebrations of the King Washington, DC?  Is that what you're saying?  Because if so, then you are severely ignorant as to what King stated in that speech or what people who've celebrated it since have done.
> 
> Get real, man.



lol. There is no empty rhetoric here. I'm not afraid. I certainly don't hate anyone. And honestly, I am not frustrated in the least. Why should I be?

The message was pretty simple. As I've explained to you. Turn to God. Be honest. Have faith in God, Have hope. Be charitable.

Empty rhetoric? There is nothing empty about it. Individuals living those principles can change the country, they can change the world.

That's the beauty of America. It's about the Individual. It's what the individual can do. The power of one person. And when that one person puts His trust in God, nothing is impossible.

Glenn didn't make money on the Rally. Heck, he spent quite a bit of his own money for it. But you don't get that Glenn doesn't matter. Let him make whatever money he can by his labors. Whether he has billions of dollars or zero, the message is the same. Faith, Hope, Charity. Individual empowerment. This message is greater than any one person.


A man named Lee called Glenn this morning. The transcript is here. This man took Glenn's 40 day and 40 night challenge in preparation for the Rally. It changed his life. He turned back to God. He started going to Church again. He started being honest with himself and with others. He has been reparing his relationship with his wife. He stopped looking at pornography. This is real change, dare I say it Fundamental change.

This is just one person's life. But I'm willing to bet that he isn't the only one who did this and changed his life. 

You think this is all about money? Then you've missed the point completely.


----------



## taichiliberal

Shooter said:


> I was going to go to the Restoring Honor Rally but my fiance had to work.  Very disappointed I missed it.  It was a historical event.  Most estimates put the crowd at 300,000 to half a million people (probably closer to half a million).  They said it was the 6th largest crowd ever at the mall.
> 
> Here's an interesting thing that happened at the rally.  Glenn Beck had been trying to get the military to do a flyover as the rally began.  Because of air restrictions over DC this was not possible.  Just as the music started commencing the rally a flock of geese flew over the crowd in formation.  It was pretty cool.



Reality check:  SLATED for about 300,000....top estimate was 87,000.  This was with MONTHS of organization and promotion from FreedomWorks and Fox News.

Beck stated that anyone who takes him seriously is an idiot, and he couldn't give a damn about politics because its all about the business of radio jock promotion for him.

You're being played for a fool, my man.


----------



## Shooter

taichiliberal said:


> Reality check:  SLATED for about 300,000....top estimate was 87,000.



87,000 was a false number CBS put out.  Most sources have it as I stated, 300K - 500K.  You can look at the aerial photos and clearly see it wasn't 87K.  The area around the reflecting pool alone holds about 200K.  

It was probably closer to the half a million mark.

I hope people that look at the photos of the rally and believe the bogus 87K number never do intelligence trying to estimate troop numbers from aerial photographs.  You'll get a lot of people killed.


----------



## taichiliberal

Avatar4321 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like some zealot Taliban or Al Qaeda member, you know.  A lot of empty rhetoric and mantras to mask your misguided fears, frustration and hate.
> 
> Wake the hell up man......you can't praise Beck and then disown him at the same time.  And you sure as hell can't blather on about some message when you can't even explain/describe it in the simplest terms here.  I'm asking YOU to explain it....and all you've given is a lot of smoke!
> 
> Beck is playing you for a chump...and your stubborn pride prevents you from admitting such.  Beck himself has stated for posterity that folk like you are idiots, and that he doesn't give a rat's ass about politics..to him it's a business that's about self promotion and the MONEY!  Becks words, not mine.
> 
> Was there faith, hope and charity missing from the DECADES of celebrations of the King Washington, DC?  Is that what you're saying?  Because if so, then you are severely ignorant as to what King stated in that speech or what people who've celebrated it since have done.
> 
> Get real, man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol. There is no empty rhetoric here. I'm not afraid. I certainly don't hate anyone. And honestly, I am not frustrated in the least. Why should I be?
> 
> Well chuckles, if there is no frustration or hate, then why support a "rally" that acts as if something has been taken from America and we have to fight to get it back?  Get it back from who?  Restore honor to what?  From what?   The empty rhetoric of Beck & Palin massages the frustrations of teabaggers, birthers, wingnuts and like, but to date neither they or you can give specifics.....you just keep blowing smoke.
> 
> The message was pretty simple. As I've explained to you. Turn to God. Be honest. Have faith in God, Have hope. Be charitable.
> 
> And it took Beck's bullshit do this for you?  Or were you NOT aware that the King was a REVEREND, and his basis for spearheading the March on Washington WAS DEEPLY ROOTED IN HIS RELIGIOUS FAITH.  Evidently, you are painfully ignorant on the subject....or maybe you should re-read the speech and get a clue before you babble on:
> 
> The I Have a Dream Speech - The U.S. Constitution Online - USConstitution.net
> 
> Empty rhetoric? There is nothing empty about it. Individuals living those principles can change the country, they can change the world.
> 
> No shit sherlock?!?!  They did just that in 1963, and have been persevering in that venue ever since.  Where were all Beck's idiots over the years when the ANNUAL celebrations of the March on Washington were taking place?  The invitation was open....but it seems neocons, teabaggers, birthers and wingnuts need to define themselves separate from Dr. King and the Civil Rights movement legacy.  Why is that?  Is Becks pseudo-evangelism more closer to God for his idiots?
> 
> That's the beauty of America. It's about the Individual. It's what the individual can do. The power of one person. And when that one person puts His trust in God, nothing is impossible.
> 
> Spar me a regurgitation of Becks empty evangelism.....Burt Lancaster and Andy Griffith did it much better.  To date, YOU STILL HAVEN'T ANSWERED THE QUESTIONS....what are we returning America to, and since when has America lost it's honor? What was the purpose of this rally beyond putting future sponsor and advertising revenue in Beck's pocket, and having that fuzzbrain Palin garner political powerbroker points with the fringe element of the conservative element?
> 
> Glenn didn't make money on the Rally. Heck, he spent quite a bit of his own money for it. But you don't get that Glenn doesn't matter. Let him make whatever money he can by his labors. Whether he has billions of dollars or zero, the message is the same. Faith, Hope, Charity. Individual empowerment. This message is greater than any one person.
> 
> You keep kissing Becks ass and defending him with all sort of supposition and conjecture.  Think, genius, THINK!  How do you suppose Beck amassed his millionaire status?  It's by being able to garner advertising revenue from politicians and commercial sales.  His rally was seriously advertised by FreedomWorks and FoxNews...so where do you prove that Beck ponied up bucks for this?  People were paying bus fares organized through FreedomWork to get to the affair.  And you can repeat your religious mantra all day and night, but I already deconstructed that nonsense above, and I doubt you'll either have the courage or the smarts to address it properly.
> 
> 
> A man named Lee called Glenn this morning. The transcript is here. This man took Glenn's 40 day and 40 night challenge in preparation for the Rally. It changed his life. He turned back to God. He started going to Church again. He started being honest with himself and with others. He has been reparing his relationship with his wife. He stopped looking at pornography. This is real change, dare I say it Fundamental change.
> 
> 
> 
> This is just one person's life. But I'm willing to bet that he isn't the only one who did this and changed his life.
> 
> You think this is all about money? Then you've missed the point completely.
Click to expand...



Are you for real?  Do you actually BELIEVE this crap?  And if, God forbid, it has an ounce of truth in it....how fucking pathetic is this joker that for YEARS he ignored established organized religions and various evangelicals until a lying SOS like Beck, who admits anyone who follows him is an idiot and that he's all about the business of radio jock promotion and not politics, tells him to do so!  Good Lord man, if Beck told this jackass to jump, he'd say how high!  Beck is living the wet dream of becoming a mixture of Elmer Gantry and Lonesome Rhodes...and folk like you are his willing chumps (or "idiots", as he likes to call you).

Remember bunky, Beck said it was all about the money, and you're an idiot to take him seriously....not me.


----------



## Big Fitz

> And obviously you can't handle the truth....Beck calls YOU and idiot for supporting his dog & pony show and you react with childish insults directed at the people who point this out to you.
> 
> Don't shoot the messenger, bunky.



Unlike you, I don't have problems with context, logic and adult conversation.  I know what he means when he says those things.  The fact you are "insulted" by me not being "insulted" is the height of lunacy, Ruprecht.

You want the truth?  You can't HANDLE the Truth!  BAAAHHHH No truth handler you!  I deride your truth handling ability!


----------



## taichiliberal

Shooter said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reality check:  SLATED for about 300,000....top estimate was 87,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 87,000 was a false number CBS put out.  Most sources have it as I stated, 300K - 500K.  You can look at the aerial photos and clearly see it wasn't 87K.  The area around the reflecting pool alone holds about 200K.
> 
> It was probably closer to the half a million mark.
> 
> I hope people that look at the photos of the rally and believe the bogus 87K number never do intelligence trying to estimate troop numbers from aerial photographs.  You'll get a lot of people killed.
Click to expand...


So CBS puts out a number that you don't like, and it's automatically false?

What were your sources for the 300-500k count? Beck?  Bachman?  Hell, at least CBS poll says there's a 9,000 margin of error either way. And I've got news for you....on this board it was demonstrated how an aerial photo of a few thousand folk can seem like millions when taken at the right angle.  In fact, the famous photo from 1963 for the original March on Washington gives the impression of a hell of a lot more people than there actually were.

Given the documented lies and exaggerations of Beck and Bachman, I wouldn't put much stock in there estimates.


----------



## taichiliberal

Big Fitz said:


> And obviously you can't handle the truth....Beck calls YOU and idiot for supporting his dog & pony show and you react with childish insults directed at the people who point this out to you.
> 
> Don't shoot the messenger, bunky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you, I don't have problems with context, logic and adult conversation.  I know what he means when he says those things.  The fact you are "insulted" by me not being "insulted" is the height of lunacy, Ruprecht.
> 
> You want the truth?  You can't HANDLE the Truth!  BAAAHHHH No truth handler you!  I deride your truth handling ability!
Click to expand...


You're still blowing smoke, Foxy...and that's about  all you've got...because BECK'S OWN WORDS MAKE YOU OUT TO BE THE FOOL.  But rather than deal with the reality, you invent some "special" interpretation or "newspeak" to try and mask your folly....so much more to pity you, Foxy.

Unlike you, I can admit to error....YOU seem incapable of dealing with context, logic or rational discussion, Foxy...so you resort to silly little comic excerpts from movies and such that have no real relation to the discussion at hand.

Enjoy being one of Beck's idiot's, Foxy (his words, not mine).  I'll just watch you create your own little fantasy despite no support from the chronology of the posts.  Carry on.


----------



## Shooter

taichiliberal said:


> So CBS puts out a number that you don't like, and it's automatically false?



Who said I didn't like the number?  Personally I don't care if there were half a million people or 2.  Makes no difference to me.  I call it like it is.  The aerial photographs and many sources clearly show the crowd at 300-500K.  Anyone can see that.


----------



## Foxfyre

taichiliberal said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And obviously you can't handle the truth....Beck calls YOU and idiot for supporting his dog & pony show and you react with childish insults directed at the people who point this out to you.
> 
> Don't shoot the messenger, bunky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you, I don't have problems with context, logic and adult conversation.  I know what he means when he says those things.  The fact you are "insulted" by me not being "insulted" is the height of lunacy, Ruprecht.
> 
> You want the truth?  You can't HANDLE the Truth!  BAAAHHHH No truth handler you!  I deride your truth handling ability!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're still blowing smoke, Foxy...and that's about  all you've got...because BECK'S OWN WORDS MAKE YOU OUT TO BE THE FOOL.  But rather than deal with the reality, you invent some "special" interpretation or "newspeak" to try and mask your folly....so much more to pity you, Foxy.
> 
> Unlike you, I can admit to error....YOU seem incapable of dealing with context, logic or rational discussion, Foxy...so you resort to silly little comic excerpts from movies and such that have no real relation to the discussion at hand.
> 
> Enjoy being one of Beck's idiot's, Foxy (his words, not mine).  I'll just watch you create your own little fantasy despite no support from the chronology of the posts.  Carry on.
Click to expand...


I have no idea what you're talking about Tai.  But I don't really care either, so it's all good.  Rave on if it makes you feel better.


----------



## hortysir

Foxfyre said:


> I wonder if we can agree to set aside bitter partisanship and ideology and just celebrate our great American heritage in a *"A Rally to Restore Honor"?*
> 
> The purpose of the event is advertised thusly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throughout history America has seen many great leaders and noteworthy citizens change her course. It is through their personal virtues and by their example that we are able to live as a free people. On August 28, come celebrate America by honoring our heroes, our heritage and our future.
> 
> Join the Special Operations Warrior Foundation, Glenn Beck, Sarah Palin and many more for this non-political event that pays tribute to Americas service personnel and other upstanding citizens who embody our nations founding principles of integrity, truth and honor.
> 
> Our freedom is possible only if we remain virtuous. Help us restore the values that founded this great nation. On August, 28th, come join us in our pledge to restore honor at the steps of the Lincoln Memorial in Washington DC.
> 
> 
> 
> If not, I wonder if we can discuss some of the themes that will be presented at the rally?  The liberal blogs are being pretty critical and disdainful of the gathering.
> 
> Dr. Alveda King  the niece of Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.,  explains why she's speaking at the Glenn Beck 8/28 rally in Washington this Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck 8/28 rally: It's a matter of honor
> By Alveda King / August 26, 2010
> New York
> 
> n front of the Lincoln Memorial in June, a group of students caught up in a moment of spontaneous patriotism broke into song. But the US Park Police were quick to shush the members of the Young Americas Foundation, saying singing is not allowed at the memorial. The song that was stifled? The Star-Spangled Banner.
> 
> At the Martin Luther King, Jr., Center for Nonviolent Social Change in Atlanta this July, an official at the memorial to one of the greatest civil rights leaders in the world  my Uncle Martin  removed a bullhorn from the hands of Father Frank Pavone, an internationally recognized leader of the pro-life movement. We were a group more than 100 strong, in Atlanta to declare that abortion is the greatest violation of civil rights in our day. We brought a wreath to lay at Uncle Martins grave while we prayed, but due to a King Center officials barricade at the gravesite, we werent allowed. The National Park Service said that would constitute a demonstration.
> 
> So much for freedom of assembly.
> 
> *Symbols of liberty*
> Americans are hungry to reclaim the symbols of our liberty, hard won by an unlikely group of outnumbered, outgunned, underfunded patriots determined not to live in servitude to the British Empire. If we want to sing the national anthem at a memorial to the man who led this fledgling nation out of slavery, and made my people free, we should be able to send our voices soaring to the heavens.
> 
> Glenn Becks Rally to Restore Honor this Saturday will give us that chance, and thats why I feel its important for me to be there.
> 
> Before the words were out of Mr. Becks mouth announcing the Aug. 28 rally, The New York Times noted that it would be at the same place and 47 years to the day since my Uncle Martin gave his I Have a Dream Speech. When asked why he chose that date in particular, Beck said he had not realized its significance, but in thinking about it, he saw it is an auspicious day to rally for the honor of the American people. He has said, and hes right, that Martin Luther King didnt speak only for African-Americans. He spoke for all Americans, and his words still ring true. . . .
> Glenn Beck 8/28 rally: It's a matter of honor - CSMonitor.com
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Didn't realize I'd lost mine


----------



## taichiliberal

Shooter said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> So CBS puts out a number that you don't like, and it's automatically false?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said I didn't like the number?  Personally I don't care if there were half a million people or 2.  Makes no difference to me.  I call it like it is.  The aerial photographs and many sources clearly show the crowd at 300-500K.  Anyone can see that.
Click to expand...


What were your sources for the 300-500k count? Beck? Bachman? Hell, at least CBS poll says there's a 9,000 margin of error either way. *And I've got news for you....on this board it was demonstrated how an aerial photo of a few thousand folk can seem like millions when taken at the right angle. In fact, the famous photo from 1963 for the original March on Washington gives the impression of a hell of a lot more people than there actually were.*

Given the documented lies and exaggerations of Beck and Bachman, I wouldn't put much stock in there estimates.


----------



## Foxfyre

hortysir said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if we can agree to set aside bitter partisanship and ideology and just celebrate our great American heritage in a *"A Rally to Restore Honor"?*
> 
> The purpose of the event is advertised thusly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throughout history America has seen many great leaders and noteworthy citizens change her course. It is through their personal virtues and by their example that we are able to live as a free people. On August 28, come celebrate America by honoring our heroes, our heritage and our future.
> 
> Join the Special Operations Warrior Foundation, Glenn Beck, Sarah Palin and many more for this non-political event that pays tribute to Americas service personnel and other upstanding citizens who embody our nations founding principles of integrity, truth and honor.
> 
> Our freedom is possible only if we remain virtuous. Help us restore the values that founded this great nation. On August, 28th, come join us in our pledge to restore honor at the steps of the Lincoln Memorial in Washington DC.
> 
> 
> 
> If not, I wonder if we can discuss some of the themes that will be presented at the rally?  The liberal blogs are being pretty critical and disdainful of the gathering.
> 
> Dr. Alveda King  the niece of Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.,  explains why she's speaking at the Glenn Beck 8/28 rally in Washington this Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck 8/28 rally: It's a matter of honor
> By Alveda King / August 26, 2010
> New York
> 
> n front of the Lincoln Memorial in June, a group of students caught up in a moment of spontaneous patriotism broke into song. But the US Park Police were quick to shush the members of the Young Americas Foundation, saying singing is not allowed at the memorial. The song that was stifled? The Star-Spangled Banner.
> 
> At the Martin Luther King, Jr., Center for Nonviolent Social Change in Atlanta this July, an official at the memorial to one of the greatest civil rights leaders in the world  my Uncle Martin  removed a bullhorn from the hands of Father Frank Pavone, an internationally recognized leader of the pro-life movement. We were a group more than 100 strong, in Atlanta to declare that abortion is the greatest violation of civil rights in our day. We brought a wreath to lay at Uncle Martins grave while we prayed, but due to a King Center officials barricade at the gravesite, we werent allowed. The National Park Service said that would constitute a demonstration.
> 
> So much for freedom of assembly.
> 
> *Symbols of liberty*
> Americans are hungry to reclaim the symbols of our liberty, hard won by an unlikely group of outnumbered, outgunned, underfunded patriots determined not to live in servitude to the British Empire. If we want to sing the national anthem at a memorial to the man who led this fledgling nation out of slavery, and made my people free, we should be able to send our voices soaring to the heavens.
> 
> Glenn Becks Rally to Restore Honor this Saturday will give us that chance, and thats why I feel its important for me to be there.
> 
> Before the words were out of Mr. Becks mouth announcing the Aug. 28 rally, The New York Times noted that it would be at the same place and 47 years to the day since my Uncle Martin gave his I Have a Dream Speech. When asked why he chose that date in particular, Beck said he had not realized its significance, but in thinking about it, he saw it is an auspicious day to rally for the honor of the American people. He has said, and hes right, that Martin Luther King didnt speak only for African-Americans. He spoke for all Americans, and his words still ring true. . . .
> Glenn Beck 8/28 rally: It's a matter of honor - CSMonitor.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't realize I'd lost mine
Click to expand...


Well, I guess if you had listened in on the rally you would know.


----------



## taichiliberal

Foxfyre said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you, I don't have problems with context, logic and adult conversation.  I know what he means when he says those things.  The fact you are "insulted" by me not being "insulted" is the height of lunacy, Ruprecht.
> 
> You want the truth?  You can't HANDLE the Truth!  BAAAHHHH No truth handler you!  I deride your truth handling ability!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're still blowing smoke, Foxy...and that's about  all you've got...because BECK'S OWN WORDS MAKE YOU OUT TO BE THE FOOL.  But rather than deal with the reality, you invent some "special" interpretation or "newspeak" to try and mask your folly....so much more to pity you, Foxy.
> 
> Unlike you, I can admit to error....YOU seem incapable of dealing with context, logic or rational discussion, Foxy...so you resort to silly little comic excerpts from movies and such that have no real relation to the discussion at hand.
> 
> Enjoy being one of Beck's idiot's, Foxy (his words, not mine).  I'll just watch you create your own little fantasy despite no support from the chronology of the posts.  Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you're talking about Tai.  But I don't really care either, so it's all good.  Rave on if it makes you feel better.
Click to expand...


My error, it's was Fitz I was responding to.....you Beck idiots are so similar I sometimes get you mixed up.  

So continue to comment on things that you claim you don't care about.


----------



## taichiliberal

Foxfyre said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if we can agree to set aside bitter partisanship and ideology and just celebrate our great American heritage in a *"A Rally to Restore Honor"?*
> 
> The purpose of the event is advertised thusly:
> 
> If not, I wonder if we can discuss some of the themes that will be presented at the rally?  The liberal blogs are being pretty critical and disdainful of the gathering.
> 
> Dr. Alveda King  the niece of Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.,  explains why she's speaking at the Glenn Beck 8/28 rally in Washington this Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't realize I'd lost mine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I guess if you had listened in on the rally you would know.
Click to expand...



So you need BECK to tell you about your personal honor and religion?!??!

Damn, Beck's idiots are MORE F***ed up than I realized!


----------



## Charles_Main

taichiliberal said:


> Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reality check:  SLATED for about 300,000....top estimate was 87,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 87,000 was a false number CBS put out.  Most sources have it as I stated, 300K - 500K.  You can look at the aerial photos and clearly see it wasn't 87K.  The area around the reflecting pool alone holds about 200K.
> 
> It was probably closer to the half a million mark.
> 
> I hope people that look at the photos of the rally and believe the bogus 87K number never do intelligence trying to estimate troop numbers from aerial photographs.  You'll get a lot of people killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So CBS puts out a number that you don't like, and it's automatically false?
> 
> What were your sources for the 300-500k count? Beck?  Bachman?  Hell, at least CBS poll says there's a 9,000 margin of error either way. And I've got news for you....on this board it was demonstrated how an aerial photo of a few thousand folk can seem like millions when taken at the right angle.  In fact, the famous photo from 1963 for the original March on Washington gives the impression of a hell of a lot more people than there actually were.
> 
> Given the documented lies and exaggerations of Beck and Bachman, I wouldn't put much stock in there estimates.
Click to expand...



Why do you insist on only looking at CBS estimates and ignoring estimates done by multiple other sources that clearly show CBS is full of shit.

But hell if you had ever been to DC which I have several times, all you would need is to see the pictures to have a good idea that it was A hell of a lot more than 87,000.


----------



## Foxfyre

taichiliberal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're still blowing smoke, Foxy...and that's about  all you've got...because BECK'S OWN WORDS MAKE YOU OUT TO BE THE FOOL.  But rather than deal with the reality, you invent some "special" interpretation or "newspeak" to try and mask your folly....so much more to pity you, Foxy.
> 
> Unlike you, I can admit to error....YOU seem incapable of dealing with context, logic or rational discussion, Foxy...so you resort to silly little comic excerpts from movies and such that have no real relation to the discussion at hand.
> 
> Enjoy being one of Beck's idiot's, Foxy (his words, not mine).  I'll just watch you create your own little fantasy despite no support from the chronology of the posts.  Carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you're talking about Tai.  But I don't really care either, so it's all good.  Rave on if it makes you feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My error, it's was Fitz I was responding to.....you Beck idiots are so similar I sometimes get you mixed up.
> 
> So continue to comment on things that you claim you don't care about.
Click to expand...


Like I said it's all good.  But you should know that I've had some very interesting and worthwhile debates with Fitz.  But then he actually pays attention to who he is responding to and has something more to offer than ad hominem and personal insults.

It's all a matter of taste actually.


----------



## hortysir

taichiliberal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't realize I'd lost mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I guess if you had listened in on the rally you would know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you need BECK to tell you about your personal honor and religion?!??!
> 
> Damn, Beck's idiots are MORE F***ed up than I realized!
Click to expand...

I watch Beck quite often, actually, and I did catch some of his speech.
I don't agree with his sentiment, as it pertains to me


----------



## Foxfyre

Which sentiment Hortysir?


----------



## taichiliberal

Charles_Main said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 87,000 was a false number CBS put out.  Most sources have it as I stated, 300K - 500K.  You can look at the aerial photos and clearly see it wasn't 87K.  The area around the reflecting pool alone holds about 200K.
> 
> It was probably closer to the half a million mark.
> 
> I hope people that look at the photos of the rally and believe the bogus 87K number never do intelligence trying to estimate troop numbers from aerial photographs.  You'll get a lot of people killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So CBS puts out a number that you don't like, and it's automatically false?
> 
> What were your sources for the 300-500k count? Beck?  Bachman?  Hell, at least CBS poll says there's a 9,000 margin of error either way. And I've got news for you....on this board it was demonstrated how an aerial photo of a few thousand folk can seem like millions when taken at the right angle.  In fact, the famous photo from 1963 for the original March on Washington gives the impression of a hell of a lot more people than there actually were.
> 
> Given the documented lies and exaggerations of Beck and Bachman, I wouldn't put much stock in there estimates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you insist on only looking at CBS estimates and ignoring estimates done by multiple other sources that clearly show CBS is full of shit.
> 
> But hell if you had ever been to DC which I have several times, all you would need is to see the pictures to have a good idea that it was A hell of a lot more than 87,000.
Click to expand...


Why don't YOU name the "multiple sources"?  Let's see if their credibility stands up to scrutiny.  And like I told your compadre the photos are misleading, as the famous photo from 1963 for the original March on Washington gives the impression of a hell of a lot more people than there actually were.

Incidently, I've been to DC.....which is why the photos and the hyped up numbers Beck quoted on the air just don't jibe.


----------



## taichiliberal

Foxfyre said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you're talking about Tai.  But I don't really care either, so it's all good.  Rave on if it makes you feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My error, it's was Fitz I was responding to.....you Beck idiots are so similar I sometimes get you mixed up.
> 
> So continue to comment on things that you claim you don't care about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said it's all good.  But you should know that I've had some very interesting and worthwhile debates with Fitz.  But then he actually pays attention to who he is responding to and has something more to offer than ad hominem and personal insults.
> 
> It's all a matter of taste actually.
Click to expand...



Your about on par with Fitz....neither of you can maintain a level of honesty, documented facts and logic in a discussion before resorting to exaggerations, out of context quotes, lies, personal attacks and dodges.

And now the bes you've got to whine about is that I mistook you for someone else....that neither one of you jokers can refute the FACT that Beck has tagged you as "idiots" for defending his dreck.

Small wonder you two get along so well.....Now, do continue to comment on something that you claim you care nothing about.


----------



## Intense

taichiliberal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't realize I'd lost mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I guess if you had listened in on the rally you would know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you need BECK to tell you about your personal honor and religion?!??!
> 
> Damn, Beck's idiots are MORE F***ed up than I realized!
Click to expand...


You are an Ass. You are more of an Ass than I realized. Bigot.


----------



## hortysir

Foxfyre said:


> Which sentiment Hortysir?



That my honor needs restored, of course


----------



## Foxfyre

hortysir said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which sentiment Hortysir?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That my honor needs restored, of course
Click to expand...


Well I'm sure you are a handsome, capable, lovable, and fine upstanding citizen hortysir.  But, just the same, I don't think it was specifically you that Glenn had in mind.


----------



## Intense

Foxfyre said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which sentiment Hortysir?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That my honor needs restored, of course
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I'm sure you are a handsome, capable, lovable, and fine upstanding citizen hortysir.  But, just the same, I don't think it was specifically you that Glenn had in mind.
Click to expand...


Shhhh... don't ruin the moment.


----------



## Avatar4321

So many people still don't get what Glenn is doing. Glenn is attempting to change the culture. He isn't looking at the 2010 elections. He, and I as well, don't think changing the D to an R in Congress is going to change anything in the nation.

The Democrats came into power in 2006 running on a campaign to end the "Culture of Corruption". Obviously that was rhetoric because they immediately because one of the most corrupt Congresses in History. 

Glenn is trying to actually change the culture of corruption. Not through politics but by encouraging the people to live better. He's encouraging the people to educate themselves. He doesn't want people just to take what he says as truth. He wants people to go out and learn themselves. He wants people to read original sources, compare contrasting ideas and to draw our own conclusions. 

He is trying to get people to be honest. After all, what is corruption then us not being honest. I know so many of you say he is lying through his teeth because of profits or politics or whatever. But he's not. He might have something wrong. He might misstate something. But his intent is to be honest.  You guys don't believe it because he is conservative/libertarian and you don't like what he says. But that doesn't mean he is intentionally lying. And he is encouraging people to be honest in their own life.  When people are honest in their own lives, the political class will change.

Like I have been saying. We have the leaders we have because they represent the people. The people have been corrupted. We need to fix that. And if we do that, then our representatives will naturally be likewise honest.

He is encouraging people to be charitable one to another as individuals. If people step up to their own responsibilities to one another, we would have no need of government assistance.

He is trying to change the culture. He is encouraging people to turn back to God. Doesn't matter what your faith is. Turn back to God. Live the principles you believe are true. Find out why you believe in it. Seek the Truth.

Too many people don't understand what's going on. That's what makes this so powerful. Those who want to stop it, won't see what's coming at all.

Change the culture, not through laws, but through individual choice. Lift people up, not with hand outs, but by putting your shoulder to the wheel and lifting yourself, lifting your family, lifting one another.

Like I said, love him or hate him, this is far greater then Glenn. The question is do we do our part in changing the culture. Or do we sit on our ass and complain?


----------



## hortysir

You're his PR agent, aren't you?


----------



## Avatar4321

hortysir said:


> You're his PR agent, aren't you?



I wish. I'd love to get paid to do whats right and promote the principles of Faith, Hope, and Charity.


----------



## Montrovant

Actually Avatar, the reason I find myself unable to believe Mr. Beck's sincerity is his presentation.  Every time I see his show he comes off as a very bad actor trying to give a performance; a poor attempt to make his commentary appear off-the-cuff and spontaneous.  I'm sorry, but I don't believe for a moment that his show isn't scripted.  Combine that with his previous work (I lived in Tampa for close to 20 years, and a good friend was a huge fan of his radio show, which was mostly comedy) and I think Beck is an entertainer.  

That's not a commentary on his message.  I just don't believe his constant over-emotional performance is sincere.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Montrovant said:


> Actually Avatar, the reason I find myself unable to believe Mr. Beck's sincerity is his presentation.  Every time I see his show he comes off as a very bad actor trying to give a performance; a poor attempt to make his commentary appear off-the-cuff and spontaneous.  I'm sorry, but I don't believe for a moment that his show isn't scripted.  Combine that with his previous work (I lived in Tampa for close to 20 years, and a good friend was a huge fan of his radio show, which was mostly comedy) and I think Beck is an entertainer.
> 
> That's not a commentary on his message.  I just don't believe his constant over-emotional performance is sincere.



So since he's a bad actor, he's not being sincere?

Seems like your judging the messenger and disregarding the message.


----------



## Avatar4321

Beck is irrelevant to the message. He's sincere. But even if he wasn't the message is powerful.

And it's working.


----------



## Foxfyre

Montrovant said:


> Actually Avatar, the reason I find myself unable to believe Mr. Beck's sincerity is his presentation.  Every time I see his show he comes off as a very bad actor trying to give a performance; a poor attempt to make his commentary appear off-the-cuff and spontaneous.  I'm sorry, but I don't believe for a moment that his show isn't scripted.  Combine that with his previous work (I lived in Tampa for close to 20 years, and a good friend was a huge fan of his radio show, which was mostly comedy) and I think Beck is an entertainer.
> 
> That's not a commentary on his message.  I just don't believe his constant over-emotional performance is sincere.



Well if everybody loved Glenn Beck, he would have 100% market share instead of just merely the biggest market share for his time slot for his genre on television.  His radio show would be #1 instead of well behind Limbaugh, Hannity and duking it out for #3 with Savage and Ingraham.  Of course his TV show is mostly scripted as is his radio show --everybody's is.  You simply cannot do that much time strictly extemporaneously on any nationally featured program and be successful.  You have to have the show move along seamlessly without uncomfortable repetitions, dead zones, or lapses of memory.  There are extemporaneous portions within the script, of course, but nevertheless, the monologues are scripted and the program is programmed.

I used to host a weekly half hour radio show for a large hospital featuring one of the hospital departments each week,  and we took a few call in questions from the audience.  Believe me I trusted nothing to memory for that show and had something ready to go to fill every minute.  You just can't have dead air on the radio or nothing happening for several minutes on TV.

The only person I've ever seen who even attempted a totally extemporaneous show was the highly intelligent, brilliant, talented Jerry Lewis years ago.  And he bombed.  Even he couldn't do it.


BUT. . . .the fact that a speaker or politician writes out his speech before he gives it. . . a preacher prepares and sometimes even practices his sermon before he delivers it. . . .the columist writes, rewrites, spell checks, fact checks his column before he submits it for publication. . . .and talk show hosts plan out their programs in advance of airing them. . . in no way indicates that any and all of them are not sincere.


----------



## Big Fitz

Foxfyre said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you, I don't have problems with context, logic and adult conversation.  I know what he means when he says those things.  The fact you are "insulted" by me not being "insulted" is the height of lunacy, Ruprecht.
> 
> You want the truth?  You can't HANDLE the Truth!  BAAAHHHH No truth handler you!  I deride your truth handling ability!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're still blowing smoke, Foxy...and that's about  all you've got...because BECK'S OWN WORDS MAKE YOU OUT TO BE THE FOOL.  But rather than deal with the reality, you invent some "special" interpretation or "newspeak" to try and mask your folly....so much more to pity you, Foxy.
> 
> Unlike you, I can admit to error....YOU seem incapable of dealing with context, logic or rational discussion, Foxy...so you resort to silly little comic excerpts from movies and such that have no real relation to the discussion at hand.
> 
> Enjoy being one of Beck's idiot's, Foxy (his words, not mine).  I'll just watch you create your own little fantasy despite no support from the chronology of the posts.  Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you're talking about Tai.  But I don't really care either, so it's all good.  Rave on if it makes you feel better.
Click to expand...

He fergotted who he was talking to... LOL 

Stay in the moment!  rant rant rant!


----------



## Big Fitz

taichiliberal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're still blowing smoke, Foxy...and that's about  all you've got...because BECK'S OWN WORDS MAKE YOU OUT TO BE THE FOOL.  But rather than deal with the reality, you invent some "special" interpretation or "newspeak" to try and mask your folly....so much more to pity you, Foxy.
> 
> Unlike you, I can admit to error....YOU seem incapable of dealing with context, logic or rational discussion, Foxy...so you resort to silly little comic excerpts from movies and such that have no real relation to the discussion at hand.
> 
> Enjoy being one of Beck's idiot's, Foxy (his words, not mine).  I'll just watch you create your own little fantasy despite no support from the chronology of the posts.  Carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you're talking about Tai.  But I don't really care either, so it's all good.  Rave on if it makes you feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My error, it's was Fitz I was responding to.....you Beck idiots are so similar I sometimes get you mixed up.
> 
> So continue to comment on things that you claim you don't care about.
Click to expand...

Well you psychopathic progressofascists all sound the same after a while.


----------



## geauxtohell

Shooter said:


> I was going to go to the Restoring Honor Rally but my fiance had to work.  Very disappointed I missed it.  It was a historical event.  Most estimates put the crowd at 300,000 to half a million people (probably closer to half a million).  They said it was the 6th largest crowd ever at the mall.
> 
> Here's an interesting thing that happened at the rally.  Glenn Beck had been trying to get the military to do a flyover as the rally began.  Because of air restrictions over DC this was not possible.  Just as the music started commencing the rally a flock of geese flew over the crowd in formation.  It was pretty cool.



And Michelle Bachman put the crowd at over 1,000,000

The best methodology and most scientific approach put it at 87,000 +/- 10,000

Beck's rally netted "tens of thousands" by the byline.


----------



## Samson

geauxtohell said:


> Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to go to the Restoring Honor Rally but my fiance had to work.  Very disappointed I missed it.  It was a historical event.  Most estimates put the crowd at 300,000 to half a million people (probably closer to half a million).  They said it was the 6th largest crowd ever at the mall.
> 
> Here's an interesting thing that happened at the rally.  Glenn Beck had been trying to get the military to do a flyover as the rally began.  Because of air restrictions over DC this was not possible.  Just as the music started commencing the rally a flock of geese flew over the crowd in formation.  It was pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Michelle Bachman put the crowd at over 1,000,000
> 
> The best methodology and most scientific approach put it at 87,000 +/- 10,000
> 
> Beck's rally netted "tens of thousands" by the byline.
Click to expand...


The size of the Beck rally is irrelevant.

The comparison between the Beck Rally and the latest leftist demonstration.......

"priceless."


----------



## Intense

Avatar4321 said:


> So many people still don't get what Glenn is doing. Glenn is attempting to change the culture. He isn't looking at the 2010 elections. He, and I as well, don't think changing the D to an R in Congress is going to change anything in the nation.
> 
> The Democrats came into power in 2006 running on a campaign to end the "Culture of Corruption". Obviously that was rhetoric because they immediately because one of the most corrupt Congresses in History.
> 
> Glenn is trying to actually change the culture of corruption. Not through politics but by encouraging the people to live better. He's encouraging the people to educate themselves. He doesn't want people just to take what he says as truth. He wants people to go out and learn themselves. He wants people to read original sources, compare contrasting ideas and to draw our own conclusions.
> 
> He is trying to get people to be honest. After all, what is corruption then us not being honest. I know so many of you say he is lying through his teeth because of profits or politics or whatever. But he's not. He might have something wrong. He might misstate something. But his intent is to be honest.  You guys don't believe it because he is conservative/libertarian and you don't like what he says. But that doesn't mean he is intentionally lying. And he is encouraging people to be honest in their own life.  When people are honest in their own lives, the political class will change.
> 
> Like I have been saying. We have the leaders we have because they represent the people. The people have been corrupted. We need to fix that. And if we do that, then our representatives will naturally be likewise honest.
> 
> He is encouraging people to be charitable one to another as individuals. If people step up to their own responsibilities to one another, we would have no need of government assistance.
> 
> He is trying to change the culture. He is encouraging people to turn back to God. Doesn't matter what your faith is. Turn back to God. Live the principles you believe are true. Find out why you believe in it. Seek the Truth.
> 
> Too many people don't understand what's going on. That's what makes this so powerful. Those who want to stop it, won't see what's coming at all.
> 
> Change the culture, not through laws, but through individual choice. Lift people up, not with hand outs, but by putting your shoulder to the wheel and lifting yourself, lifting your family, lifting one another.
> 
> Like I said, love him or hate him, this is far greater then Glenn. The question is do we do our part in changing the culture. Or do we sit on our ass and complain?



Hey, allot of people are doing what Glenn is doing, that is the point. Glenn just happens to be very good at it, he has the platform, right place, right time.  An Avatar so to speak.    There are no accidents. I sure hope this Jedi stuff doesn't go too far in his head, you know, all the praise he is getting from the Left.   

You know what I really like about this situation? He's even got Levin and Savage defending him. I want the bat he used to hit that Grand Slam out of the park.


----------



## geauxtohell

Samson said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to go to the Restoring Honor Rally but my fiance had to work.  Very disappointed I missed it.  It was a historical event.  Most estimates put the crowd at 300,000 to half a million people (probably closer to half a million).  They said it was the 6th largest crowd ever at the mall.
> 
> Here's an interesting thing that happened at the rally.  Glenn Beck had been trying to get the military to do a flyover as the rally began.  Because of air restrictions over DC this was not possible.  Just as the music started commencing the rally a flock of geese flew over the crowd in formation.  It was pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Michelle Bachman put the crowd at over 1,000,000
> 
> The best methodology and most scientific approach put it at 87,000 +/- 10,000
> 
> Beck's rally netted "tens of thousands" by the byline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The size of the Beck rally is irrelevant.
> 
> The comparison between the Beck Rally and the latest leftist demonstration.......
> 
> "priceless."
Click to expand...


Regardless of what anyone says;

Size always matters.

Beck is trying to add a multiplier of 3-5 to his crowd size.  I suspect he has lots of practice in doing this. 

As for leftist demonstrations, I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Avatar4321

geauxtohell said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Michelle Bachman put the crowd at over 1,000,000
> 
> The best methodology and most scientific approach put it at 87,000 +/- 10,000
> 
> Beck's rally netted "tens of thousands" by the byline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size of the Beck rally is irrelevant.
> 
> The comparison between the Beck Rally and the latest leftist demonstration.......
> 
> "priceless."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regardless of what anyone says;
> 
> Size always matters.
> 
> Beck is trying to add a multiplier of 3-5 to his crowd size.  I suspect he has lots of practice in doing this.
> 
> As for leftist demonstrations, I'll take your word for it.
Click to expand...


Glenn is saying there were 1.5-2.5 million people there??? Since when?


----------



## Big Fitz

Avatar4321 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> The size of the Beck rally is irrelevant.
> 
> The comparison between the Beck Rally and the latest leftist demonstration.......
> 
> "priceless."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of what anyone says;
> 
> Size always matters.
> 
> Beck is trying to add a multiplier of 3-5 to his crowd size.  I suspect he has lots of practice in doing this.
> 
> As for leftist demonstrations, I'll take your word for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glenn is saying there were 1.5-2.5 million people there??? Since when?
Click to expand...

Listened to Beck today.  They believe half a mil tops.


----------



## geauxtohell

Avatar4321 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> The size of the Beck rally is irrelevant.
> 
> The comparison between the Beck Rally and the latest leftist demonstration.......
> 
> "priceless."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of what anyone says;
> 
> Size always matters.
> 
> Beck is trying to add a multiplier of 3-5 to his crowd size.  I suspect he has lots of practice in doing this.
> 
> As for leftist demonstrations, I'll take your word for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glenn is saying there were 1.5-2.5 million people there??? Since when?
Click to expand...


"Glenn"?  What, do you guys watch football together or something?

Anyways, to answer your question:  

Since never. 

3-5 X 100,000 = 300,000 - 500,00 people.

Only Bachman is stupid enough to claim a million people were there.


----------



## Montrovant

Lonestar_logic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Avatar, the reason I find myself unable to believe Mr. Beck's sincerity is his presentation.  Every time I see his show he comes off as a very bad actor trying to give a performance; a poor attempt to make his commentary appear off-the-cuff and spontaneous.  I'm sorry, but I don't believe for a moment that his show isn't scripted.  Combine that with his previous work (I lived in Tampa for close to 20 years, and a good friend was a huge fan of his radio show, which was mostly comedy) and I think Beck is an entertainer.
> 
> That's not a commentary on his message.  I just don't believe his constant over-emotional performance is sincere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So since he's a bad actor, he's not being sincere?
> 
> Seems like your judging the messenger and disregarding the message.
Click to expand...


You've either misread what I posted or ignored the last line which you quoted.  I was NOT commenting about Beck's message.  I stated that explicitly.  He doesn't have to be sincere for his message to be good or bad.  And it's not the quality of his acting that I take issue with, it's the fact of his acting.  Acting is really the antithesis of sincerity.  Being sincere means it's not an act.  If Beck were a better actor, I might not realize he was acting and therefor not question his sincerity.

I was only commenting on the messenger, not the message.


----------



## Montrovant

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Avatar, the reason I find myself unable to believe Mr. Beck's sincerity is his presentation.  Every time I see his show he comes off as a very bad actor trying to give a performance; a poor attempt to make his commentary appear off-the-cuff and spontaneous.  I'm sorry, but I don't believe for a moment that his show isn't scripted.  Combine that with his previous work (I lived in Tampa for close to 20 years, and a good friend was a huge fan of his radio show, which was mostly comedy) and I think Beck is an entertainer.
> 
> That's not a commentary on his message.  I just don't believe his constant over-emotional performance is sincere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if everybody loved Glenn Beck, he would have 100% market share instead of just merely the biggest market share for his time slot for his genre on television.  His radio show would be #1 instead of well behind Limbaugh, Hannity and duking it out for #3 with Savage and Ingraham.  Of course his TV show is mostly scripted as is his radio show --everybody's is.  You simply cannot do that much time strictly extemporaneously on any nationally featured program and be successful.  You have to have the show move along seamlessly without uncomfortable repetitions, dead zones, or lapses of memory.  There are extemporaneous portions within the script, of course, but nevertheless, the monologues are scripted and the program is programmed.
> 
> I used to host a weekly half hour radio show for a large hospital featuring one of the hospital departments each week,  and we took a few call in questions from the audience.  Believe me I trusted nothing to memory for that show and had something ready to go to fill every minute.  You just can't have dead air on the radio or nothing happening for several minutes on TV.
> 
> The only person I've ever seen who even attempted a totally extemporaneous show was the highly intelligent, brilliant, talented Jerry Lewis years ago.  And he bombed.  Even he couldn't do it.
> 
> 
> BUT. . . .the fact that a speaker or politician writes out his speech before he gives it. . . a preacher prepares and sometimes even practices his sermon before he delivers it. . . .the columist writes, rewrites, spell checks, fact checks his column before he submits it for publication. . . .and talk show hosts plan out their programs in advance of airing them. . . in no way indicates that any and all of them are not sincere.
Click to expand...


It's not the fact his show is scripted that makes me doubt his sincerity.  It's the way he attempts to make it appear unscripted.  The sighs, the dramatic pauses, the tears, his whole performance, when I've tuned in to his television show, seems to be trying to project a feeling that he's just saying what comes to mind at any given moment; that he's just a guy who is having a conversation with you, the same as if he stopped by your home.  Add to that his years as an early-show radio entertainer/comedian, and it just doesn't ring true to me.  I'm not saying it's all lies; I just don't believe the image he projects that his programs are nothing but his attempt to perform his civic duty.  I think he is still an entertainer.


----------



## Foxfyre

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Avatar, the reason I find myself unable to believe Mr. Beck's sincerity is his presentation.  Every time I see his show he comes off as a very bad actor trying to give a performance; a poor attempt to make his commentary appear off-the-cuff and spontaneous.  I'm sorry, but I don't believe for a moment that his show isn't scripted.  Combine that with his previous work (I lived in Tampa for close to 20 years, and a good friend was a huge fan of his radio show, which was mostly comedy) and I think Beck is an entertainer.
> 
> That's not a commentary on his message.  I just don't believe his constant over-emotional performance is sincere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if everybody loved Glenn Beck, he would have 100% market share instead of just merely the biggest market share for his time slot for his genre on television.  His radio show would be #1 instead of well behind Limbaugh, Hannity and duking it out for #3 with Savage and Ingraham.  Of course his TV show is mostly scripted as is his radio show --everybody's is.  You simply cannot do that much time strictly extemporaneously on any nationally featured program and be successful.  You have to have the show move along seamlessly without uncomfortable repetitions, dead zones, or lapses of memory.  There are extemporaneous portions within the script, of course, but nevertheless, the monologues are scripted and the program is programmed.
> 
> I used to host a weekly half hour radio show for a large hospital featuring one of the hospital departments each week,  and we took a few call in questions from the audience.  Believe me I trusted nothing to memory for that show and had something ready to go to fill every minute.  You just can't have dead air on the radio or nothing happening for several minutes on TV.
> 
> The only person I've ever seen who even attempted a totally extemporaneous show was the highly intelligent, brilliant, talented Jerry Lewis years ago.  And he bombed.  Even he couldn't do it.
> 
> 
> BUT. . . .the fact that a speaker or politician writes out his speech before he gives it. . . a preacher prepares and sometimes even practices his sermon before he delivers it. . . .the columist writes, rewrites, spell checks, fact checks his column before he submits it for publication. . . .and talk show hosts plan out their programs in advance of airing them. . . in no way indicates that any and all of them are not sincere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not the fact his show is scripted that makes me doubt his sincerity.  It's the way he attempts to make it appear unscripted.  The sighs, the dramatic pauses, the tears, his whole performance, when I've tuned in to his television show, seems to be trying to project a feeling that he's just saying what comes to mind at any given moment; that he's just a guy who is having a conversation with you, the same as if he stopped by your home.  Add to that his years as an early-show radio entertainer/comedian, and it just doesn't ring true to me.  I'm not saying it's all lies; I just don't believe the image he projects that his programs are nothing but his attempt to perform his civic duty.  I think he is still an entertainer.
Click to expand...


Oh for heavens sake.  Do you honestly believe ANYBODY on the national television scene who interacts with other people doesn't engage in theatrics?  God I hope Chris Matthews and Keith Olbermann are not like they are on their television shows.  Bill O'Reilly is a laid back regular guy in person and not the brash, sometimes heckling person he is on his show.  Do you think ANY of them are working totally unscripted?   Totally extemporaneously?   That all of them are not entertainers as well as commentators/hosts or else nobody would watch or listen to them because they would be so boring?

I used to do a LOT and still do some public speaking in various venues.  When I do the person behind the microphone (me) uses techniques to keep the audience engaged.  I don't do that with the other folks while we're enjoying our dinner rolls and salad at dinner.

Trust me that none of us tune in to Beck because of his theatrics.  We tune in for the content of his show.  But the theatrics make the delivery of the contents more fun, more interesting, and sometimes more easily remembered.  That you would judge Beck more harshly than any of the others simply speaks to your bias or dislike of Beck.  That's fine.  Everybody isn't everybody's cup of tea.   But don't try to tell me that he is somehow less sincere than some you probably think are just great because he uses a different delivery style than the others do.

I don't think President Obama is sincere in much that he says.  Is it because of his passionless monotone method of delivery lately?   No.  That just makes his speeches insufferably boring to listen to.


----------



## Montrovant

Foxfyre said:


> Oh for heavens sake.  Do you honestly believe ANYBODY on the national television scene who interacts with other people doesn't engage in theatrics?  God I hope Chris Matthews and Keith Olbermann are not like they are on their television shows.  Bill O'Reilly is a laid back regular guy in person and not the brash, sometimes heckling person he is on his show.  Do you think ANY of them are working totally unscripted?   Totally extemporaneously?   That all of them are not entertainers as well as commentators/hosts or else nobody would watch or listen to them because they would be so boring?
> 
> I used to do a LOT and still do some public speaking in various venues.  When I do the person behind the microphone (me) uses techniques to keep the audience engaged.  I don't do that with the other folks while we're enjoying our dinner rolls and salad at dinner.
> 
> Trust me that none of us tune in to Beck because of his theatrics.  We tune in for the content of his show.  But the theatrics make the delivery of the contents more fun, more interesting, and sometimes more easily remembered.  That you would judge Beck more harshly than any of the others simply speaks to your bias or dislike of Beck.  That's fine.  Everybody isn't everybody's cup of tea.   But don't try to tell me that he is somehow less sincere than some you probably think are just great because he uses a different delivery style than the others do.
> 
> I don't think President Obama is sincere in much that he says.  Is it because of his passionless monotone method of delivery lately?   No.  That just makes his speeches insufferably boring to listen to.



Did I say I am a fan of any other political commentators?  I only spoke of Beck.  I don't like Limbaugh, or Olbermann, etc.  The point isn't that Beck hams it up and the others don't.  It's not a contest or comparison.  This began as a response to something Avatar said.  I'm not sure why you feel the need to ascribe opinions of other talk-show political pundits to me.  Like politicians, I tend to have a low opinion of their motivations and sincerity.  That you would judge me based on opinions I've not given that you assume I have speaks to YOUR bias.  If you can't accept an opinion of Beck without making it about all political commentators, that's your issue.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Montrovant said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Avatar, the reason I find myself unable to believe Mr. Beck's sincerity is his presentation.  Every time I see his show he comes off as a very bad actor trying to give a performance; a poor attempt to make his commentary appear off-the-cuff and spontaneous.  I'm sorry, but I don't believe for a moment that his show isn't scripted.  Combine that with his previous work (I lived in Tampa for close to 20 years, and a good friend was a huge fan of his radio show, which was mostly comedy) and I think Beck is an entertainer.
> 
> That's not a commentary on his message.  I just don't believe his constant over-emotional performance is sincere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So since he's a bad actor, he's not being sincere?
> 
> Seems like your judging the messenger and disregarding the message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've either misread what I posted or ignored the last line which you quoted.  I was NOT commenting about Beck's message.  I stated that explicitly.  He doesn't have to be sincere for his message to be good or bad.  And it's not the quality of his acting that I take issue with, it's the fact of his acting.  Acting is really the antithesis of sincerity.  Being sincere means it's not an act.  If Beck were a better actor, I might not realize he was acting and therefor not question his sincerity.
> 
> I was only commenting on the messenger, not the message.
Click to expand...


Yes you're focusing on the messenger and not on the message, that's exactly what I said .


----------



## Intense

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for heavens sake.  Do you honestly believe ANYBODY on the national television scene who interacts with other people doesn't engage in theatrics?  God I hope Chris Matthews and Keith Olbermann are not like they are on their television shows.  Bill O'Reilly is a laid back regular guy in person and not the brash, sometimes heckling person he is on his show.  Do you think ANY of them are working totally unscripted?   Totally extemporaneously?   That all of them are not entertainers as well as commentators/hosts or else nobody would watch or listen to them because they would be so boring?
> 
> I used to do a LOT and still do some public speaking in various venues.  When I do the person behind the microphone (me) uses techniques to keep the audience engaged.  I don't do that with the other folks while we're enjoying our dinner rolls and salad at dinner.
> 
> Trust me that none of us tune in to Beck because of his theatrics.  We tune in for the content of his show.  But the theatrics make the delivery of the contents more fun, more interesting, and sometimes more easily remembered.  That you would judge Beck more harshly than any of the others simply speaks to your bias or dislike of Beck.  That's fine.  Everybody isn't everybody's cup of tea.   But don't try to tell me that he is somehow less sincere than some you probably think are just great because he uses a different delivery style than the others do.
> 
> I don't think President Obama is sincere in much that he says.  Is it because of his passionless monotone method of delivery lately?   No.  That just makes his speeches insufferably boring to listen to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say I am a fan of any other political commentators?  I only spoke of Beck.  I don't like Limbaugh, or Olbermann, etc.  The point isn't that Beck hams it up and the others don't.  It's not a contest or comparison.  This began as a response to something Avatar said.  I'm not sure why you feel the need to ascribe opinions of other talk-show political pundits to me.  Like politicians, I tend to have a low opinion of their motivations and sincerity.  That you would judge me based on opinions I've not given that you assume I have speaks to YOUR bias.  If you can't accept an opinion of Beck without making it about all political commentators, that's your issue.
Click to expand...


The way I see it, We don't all eat at the same table. Certain types of personalities will alway's clash. It's not about right or wrong, Left or Right, but needing a wide berth. One of the mysteries of life.


----------



## Foxfyre

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for heavens sake.  Do you honestly believe ANYBODY on the national television scene who interacts with other people doesn't engage in theatrics?  God I hope Chris Matthews and Keith Olbermann are not like they are on their television shows.  Bill O'Reilly is a laid back regular guy in person and not the brash, sometimes heckling person he is on his show.  Do you think ANY of them are working totally unscripted?   Totally extemporaneously?   That all of them are not entertainers as well as commentators/hosts or else nobody would watch or listen to them because they would be so boring?
> 
> I used to do a LOT and still do some public speaking in various venues.  When I do the person behind the microphone (me) uses techniques to keep the audience engaged.  I don't do that with the other folks while we're enjoying our dinner rolls and salad at dinner.
> 
> Trust me that none of us tune in to Beck because of his theatrics.  We tune in for the content of his show.  But the theatrics make the delivery of the contents more fun, more interesting, and sometimes more easily remembered.  That you would judge Beck more harshly than any of the others simply speaks to your bias or dislike of Beck.  That's fine.  Everybody isn't everybody's cup of tea.   But don't try to tell me that he is somehow less sincere than some you probably think are just great because he uses a different delivery style than the others do.
> 
> I don't think President Obama is sincere in much that he says.  Is it because of his passionless monotone method of delivery lately?   No.  That just makes his speeches insufferably boring to listen to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say I am a fan of any other political commentators?  I only spoke of Beck.  I don't like Limbaugh, or Olbermann, etc.  The point isn't that Beck hams it up and the others don't.  It's not a contest or comparison.  This began as a response to something Avatar said.  I'm not sure why you feel the need to ascribe opinions of other talk-show political pundits to me.  Like politicians, I tend to have a low opinion of their motivations and sincerity.  That you would judge me based on opinions I've not given that you assume I have speaks to YOUR bias.  If you can't accept an opinion of Beck without making it about all political commentators, that's your issue.
Click to expand...


I did not judge you in any way sir.  I responded specifically to your stated on screen here judgment of Glenn Beck.  If you can't handle somebody debating you on your own words, you might consider some other form of activity than message boarding.

I will concede one point.  You did not comment on the others so I drew what could be an erroneous assumption that you judged Beck more harshly based on his on camera demeanor than you judge any other.  At the time you had not said that you doubt the sincerity of ANY or a lot of them based on their on camera or on microphone theatrics or demeanor, so I had good reason to believe you singled out Beck for harsher judgment than others.

But now you say you don't trust any of them.

And now you have also said (to others) that you are basing your judgment on the messenger and not the message.

So what do we draw from that?    Do you consider the message suspect based on your opinion of the sincerity of the messenger?  Or do you embrace the message despite your contempt for the messenger?


----------



## JiggsCasey

311 posts, most of them devoted to worshipping a snake-oil salesman and televangelist who only turned to "libertarianism" on Jan. 20, 2009, when a black man took the "white" house.

"28 percenters" have utterly ruined this country. ... well done.


----------



## Foxfyre

JiggsCasey said:


> 311 posts, most of them devoted to worshipping a snake-oil salesman and televangelist who only turned to "libertarianism" on Jan. 20, 2009, when a black man took the "white" house.
> 
> "28 percenters" have utterly ruined this country. ... well done.



Thank you for your input.  Since you have absolutely zero chance of establishing any credibility for your remarks, I'm sure it's okay with you if I just ignore them for now?


----------



## Avatar4321

JiggsCasey said:


> 311 posts, most of them devoted to worshipping a snake-oil salesman and televangelist who only turned to "libertarianism" on Jan. 20, 2009, when a black man took the "white" house.
> 
> "28 percenters" have utterly ruined this country. ... well done.



Who on the thread is worshiping Al Gore?


----------



## Big Fitz

JiggsCasey said:


> 311 posts, most of them devoted to worshipping a snake-oil salesman and televangelist who only turned to "libertarianism" on Jan. 20, 2009, when a black man took the "white" house.
> 
> "28 percenters" have utterly ruined this country. ... well done.


Spoken like a fucktard who doesn't know a whit about what he's talking about.  Been listening to him over 5 years, and he didn't "just discover" libertarianism.  But you keep peddling that fantasy to yourself.  Just one in a long string of them you need to get through the day.  Something is disagreeable?  Just pop another lie and feel better.

Oh and which 20% are you referring to?  Only ones able to damage it is the radical minority currently running it.


----------



## taichiliberal

Big Fitz said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you're talking about Tai.  But I don't really care either, so it's all good.  Rave on if it makes you feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My error, it's was Fitz I was responding to.....you Beck idiots are so similar I sometimes get you mixed up.
> 
> So continue to comment on things that you claim you don't care about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you psychopathic progressofascists all sound the same after a while.
Click to expand...


"progressofacists??"

Why is it that every time you Beck idiots (his words, not mine) get nailed being played for suckers or just being plain wrong, you create some neologism to try and deflect your sorry state?


----------



## taichiliberal

Avatar4321 said:


> So many people still don't get what Glenn is doing. Glenn is attempting to change the culture. He isn't looking at the 2010 elections. He, and I as well, don't think changing the D to an R in Congress is going to change anything in the nation.
> 
> The Democrats came into power in 2006 running on a campaign to end the "Culture of Corruption". Obviously that was rhetoric because they immediately because one of the most corrupt Congresses in History.
> 
> Glenn is trying to actually change the culture of corruption. Not through politics but by encouraging the people to live better. He's encouraging the people to educate themselves. He doesn't want people just to take what he says as truth. He wants people to go out and learn themselves. He wants people to read original sources, compare contrasting ideas and to draw our own conclusions.
> 
> He is trying to get people to be honest. After all, what is corruption then us not being honest. I know so many of you say he is lying through his teeth because of profits or politics or whatever. But he's not. He might have something wrong. He might misstate something. But his intent is to be honest.  You guys don't believe it because he is conservative/libertarian and you don't like what he says. But that doesn't mean he is intentionally lying. And he is encouraging people to be honest in their own life.  When people are honest in their own lives, the political class will change.
> 
> Like I have been saying. We have the leaders we have because they represent the people. The people have been corrupted. We need to fix that. And if we do that, then our representatives will naturally be likewise honest.
> 
> He is encouraging people to be charitable one to another as individuals. If people step up to their own responsibilities to one another, we would have no need of government assistance.
> 
> He is trying to change the culture. He is encouraging people to turn back to God. Doesn't matter what your faith is. Turn back to God. Live the principles you believe are true. Find out why you believe in it. Seek the Truth.
> 
> Too many people don't understand what's going on. That's what makes this so powerful. Those who want to stop it, won't see what's coming at all.
> 
> Change the culture, not through laws, but through individual choice. Lift people up, not with hand outs, but by putting your shoulder to the wheel and lifting yourself, lifting your family, lifting one another.
> 
> Like I said, love him or hate him, this is far greater then Glenn. The question is do we do our part in changing the culture. Or do we sit on our ass and complain?



http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...y-at-the-lincoln-memorial-18.html#post2686768

What a sorry apologist you are for Beck, Avatar.  You say he's not about the politics, yet YOU identify him politically.  You say he's not "intentionally" lying....yet the SLEW of documented lies and the ADMISSION by Beck himself that only an idiot would take him seriously, or that he doesn't check his sources/or due diligence before he rants on a subject should clue you in otherwise.

Beck didn't mention democrats, but YOU automatically ASSUME that position in order to explain FOR Beck where America lost it's honor.  Hmmm, so Watergate, the Iran/Contra affair, invading Iraq based on lies, outing a CIA agent, gag ordering an FBI agent, trying an end run around the acting Attorney General....these were all okay by you.

Beck's BS was there for the world to see, and it sure as hell wasn't pretty for anyone who reads more than one news source or is over 21 and actually paid attention to what the hell went on in this world.

Keep shoveling, Avatar!


----------



## JiggsCasey

Big Fitz said:


> JiggsCasey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a fucktard who doesn't know a whit about what he's talking about.  Been listening to him over 5 years, and he didn't "just discover" libertarianism.  But you keep peddling that fantasy to yourself.  Just one in a long string of them you need to get through the day.  Something is disagreeable?  Just pop another lie and feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's priceless irony here... Do you see it?
> 
> He may have given occasional lip service to "libertarianism" during the Boy King years, but it was superficial at best, and you know it. He's hysterical about it now.
> 
> He barely said a word when Boy King was ball washing for Wall Street time and time again. Heck, almost all of Obama's financial sector are Bush League holdovers. Don't kid yourself, partisan crazy person.
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and which 20% are you referring to?  Only ones able to damage it is the radical minority currently running it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what in God's name are you even trying to articulate here?
> 
> Anyhow, I understand that you've taken to stalking me around the forums after your weak-sauce shale oil argument got taken behind the wood shed in the energy sub-forum. I'm flattered, but you should get out and do something productive. It's Friday night on Labor Day weekend. I'm stuck at work, what's your excuse?
Click to expand...


----------



## Avatar4321

JiggsCasey said:


> Anyhow, I understand that you've taken to stalking me around the forums after your weak-sauce shale oil argument got taken behind the wood shed in the energy sub-forum. I'm flattered, but you should get out and do something productive. It's Friday night on Labor Day weekend. I'm stuck at work, what's your excuse?



Someone needs an excuse to do whatever the heck they want when it neither picks anyones pocket or breaks anyones leg?


----------



## Montrovant

Foxfyre said:


> I did not judge you in any way sir.  I responded specifically to your stated on screen here judgment of Glenn Beck.  If you can't handle somebody debating you on your own words, you might consider some other form of activity than message boarding.
> 
> I will concede one point.  You did not comment on the others so I drew what could be an erroneous assumption that you judged Beck more harshly based on his on camera demeanor than you judge any other.  At the time you had not said that you doubt the sincerity of ANY or a lot of them based on their on camera or on microphone theatrics or demeanor, so I had good reason to believe you singled out Beck for harsher judgment than others.
> 
> But now you say you don't trust any of them.
> 
> And now you have also said (to others) that you are basing your judgment on the messenger and not the message.
> 
> So what do we draw from that?    Do you consider the message suspect based on your opinion of the sincerity of the messenger?  Or do you embrace the message despite your contempt for the messenger?



I didn't say I doubted the sincerity of other political commentators because I hadn't said anything at all about them.  There was no positive or negative comment about others, I merely spoke my opinion of Beck.  Why you consider that 'good reason' to think anything about my opinions of those other commentators I'm not sure.

Do I consider the message suspect?  Perhaps a bit more so than with someone who doesn't try so hard to seem like they are just some concerned citizen, I'll admit.  I don't think it's just a choice between embracing the message and considering it suspect because I distrust Beck, however.  It needn't be so limited.  I disagree with Beck's conclusions often enough; I think he twists things into his 'the progressives are destroying the country' ethos far too often.  I also do not share his faith, so a lot of comments about getting back to god or things of that nature will not appeal to me.  However, I agree with him when he says that politicians, regardless of party, care little for helping the country.  I'm sure there are other points I agree or disagree with, but I don't watch him often enough to recall specifics off the top of my head.  If you really want to know my opinion about anything particular feel free to ask and I'll try to answer.  To give you a general, overall opinion, I'd say I tend to disagree with Beck.  Perhaps my feelings about his sincerity play a part in that, but not, I think, a major one; I simply have disagreed with things he's said when I've watched his show.  I don't consider him evil or anything like that, I just consider him more of a career-driven entertainer than concerned citizen trying to bring the truth as he sees it to light.  

I don't have the kind of personality that would lead me to go to the 8/28 rally; on the other hand, I wouldn't go to the counter-rally with Sharpton et al, either.  If others want to, have at it.  I hope I've been clear enough to satisfy your questions, and if not, let me know what was unclear and I'll try to do a better job explaining myself.


----------



## Big Fitz

> He barely said a word when Boy King was ball washing for Wall Street time and time again. Heck, almost all of Obama's financial sector are Bush League holdovers. Don't kid yourself, partisan crazy person.



As you are new here and stupid, I'll explain it to you.  Bush screwed up by keeping Bernanke who has screwed up by continuing Greenspan's loose credit.  The TARP was a massive fuckup as well.  I did not like much of W's second term and even less once the democrats took over and use the financial crisis which many of their members are behind to make a bad situation worse.

Under the Boy King P-BO the First and Last, he made things worse still.  In one year, as compared to W's first year, he's increased the deficit 3 fold.  But of course, you're too hyper partisan to notice.

Your 'priceless irony' is just worthless sanctimony.


----------

